# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات (يرجى المتابعة من قبل التاجرات لتلبية طلبات الزبونات )

## ورودة دبي

بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــمــ

نظراً لحصر خاصيـــــــة عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونــــــــات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 
وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 



كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة
بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع




وفقكن الله 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## فواله^^

ابا من هذا .. اللي تقدر توفر لي ايااه .. طبعاً اصلي ..

----------


## UM_7MDH

هلا تجوووورااااات...



منو تقدر اتوفرلي ورد البانيو.....

واستكارات الجدران بأسعار حلوووه ..


^_^

----------


## سيدرة

مين يقدر يوقرللى الرومنسيات المضيئه باسعار حلوة

----------


## Um 3baiD

من تقدر اتوفر منتجات ماكس فاكتور .. [ فاونديشن و مسكرا .. الخ ] ..

----------


## جرح الخفوق

مراااااااااااااااحب

منو تقدر توفرلي بوكس الساعات

----------


## Bint Al Ali

بغيت شنطة المكياج .. نفس مال الصوالين .. 

طلبت من العضوة حياه الامارات مافي رد للحين .. 

ابا عضوة تبيعه و باسرع وقت ممكن 

اظني شي اسمها كان عود .... ماذكر شو بالضبط

----------


## احتاجك..

خاطري في الوان وايد من ارواج ماركة اوفيس اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه بارخص الاسعار تخبرني لاني ابا كمية^-^

----------


## شبيه الورد

ابي زيت النمل ويكون سعره اوكي مع طريقة استخدامه

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي شيل بيت بس يكونون حلوات

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مرااااااااااحب يا تاجراتنا

أنا بغيت التاجرات اللي يبيعن المناكير الاسلامي

اللي اتعرف اطرش لي ع الخاص

----------


## ترانيم القلوب

وينكن يالتاجرات

انا ابا بيجاما طقم لي و لريلي مع السليبرز

او لريلي بس مب مشكله

و ابا عطر Trish

----------


## إهداء

بلييز امنو تروم توفر لي هالشنطة من موقع أمازون  

 

بس تخبرني بالسعر قبل ما تطلبها ..  :Smile:

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا المشد الاندونيسي بس يكون التسليم سلم واستلم يد بيد في عيمان

----------


## saasmo

خواتي ابي وحده من الخوات الي يسون تواقيع ابي توقيع متحرك وتتغير الصور فيه

----------


## ام شعرغجري

ادور على التاجره الي تعدل الملفات للمدارس مره كنت اريد اسوي عندها بس ما سويت والحين اباها ضروري عشان تسوي لولدي الي تعرفها تخبرني فديتكن

----------


## سهر الليالي

السلام عليكم بغيت اطقم سيايد الصلاه مع شيلهم

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

اي رقم واصل وبسعر معقول ورقم متسلسل غير مبالغ في سعره لانيه ابيه هديه

----------


## أم مطر

حبيباتي .. بغيت أعرف .. منو التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع بيجامات طقم للأم والبنت 

دورت وايد وما حصلت الموضوع

اللي تعرفها تراسلني .. وشكرا مقدما ..

----------


## آلْمـيث

خواتي أدور على ماكينة الخياطة الصغيرة بسعر لا يتجاوز الـ 100 درهم ^_^

----------


## ام فطامي3

ياجماعة ابغي جهاز شد وتكبير الصدر
وبسعر مناسب
واللي استفادت من الجهاز اتخبرني
واذا كان الجهاز ينفع حق المرابي 
يعني بعد ماتكوني فطمتي الياهل, الصدر يترهل ويصغر
اريد اعرف اذابينفعني ولا لأ

----------


## أولاد عمري

هلا بالتاجرات خواتي اريد كل شي يخص المطبخ من استيكرا جدران و مواعين واجهزة كهربائية و ادوات طبخ وبهارات كل شي بس تكون بأسعار مناسبة مش غالية

----------


## ميميه88

الموضوع باين من عنوانه من تقدر توفره اليه من العين هوه ينباع عند العطارين بس ماقدر اسير
ورد بلدي او محمدي على ماظن جيه يتسمى

----------


## شرجااوية

منوو عندها شنط جووسي كووتر ؟؟






شرجااوية

----------


## مزيونة الطبايع

ابغي جلابيه فخخخمه سايزها سمول او ميديوم للبيع ؟

----------


## مسايا غاليري

ابغي طقم سجادة الصلاة سعره حلو ( حق الصلاة مايحتاي الغلاء  :Frown:  )


بس بشرط تكون الالوان فاتحه مابا الوان غامجه  :Smile:

----------


## مسايا غاليري

*صح نسيت ...

منو تقدر توفر لي ارواب حق الغرفه .. اتستر به اذا حد دش عليي  

مابغي اللي نفس الفوط ... ان شاء الله عرفتوا قصدي*

----------


## ملكة_القلوب

مين تقدر توفرلي شال بربري رجالي خامته حلوه قطن 100 بالميه او شامواه المهم خامته حلوه وراقيه وبسعر معقول 

وابا ميداليات رجاليه راقيه للسياره او للمفاتييح قبل تاريخ 18/4/2009
اباه هالاسبوع بلييييز ضروري

----------


## نبض القلم

من تقدر توفر لي سلسلة فيها قلب وهالقلب مفتوح نصين كل نص بروحه، ولما تجمعه مع بعض يصير قلب واحد

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## 8نوف8

منو تقدر توفر لي شنطة لحفظ الساعات

أصلية من النوع اللي تتقفل 

يكون حجم الشنطة معقول يعني يسد حق 20 أو 30 ساعة وفوق

بس أهم شي تكون أصلية 100%


بلييييييييييز

أرجو الرد

----------


## كل الحلا

منو تقدر توفر لي اكسسوارات هنديه بس تكووون راقيه وذهبيه أو بنيه اللون 

وياليت يكووون بها الشكل ويا الشغابات ماله يعني اكسسوار كامل بس لو ماشي مب مشكله



بلييييييييييز بغيته بسرعه وقبل اسبوعين 

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## سامرية الليل

منو توفرلي جهاز عين الجمل بسعر حلو ؟؟؟

مع الصورة

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

لو ما عليكن أمر ..
بغيت تاجره تطلبــلي من مواقـــع ...

،

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

مرااحب 

ابغي حد يوفـر لي هذا الهاتف 



او هذا



والي عنده لايبخـل علي 


وشكرا

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات بغيت تاجره تطلبلي شي من موقع مضمون و مجرب

----------


## بيرق الأمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

كان في تاجرة ترسل ورد اوهدايا لاي دولة في العالم الي تعرفها ياليت تخبرني ع الخاص

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مراااااااااااحب تاجراتنا الغاليات

أنا بغيت سجادة الصلاة مع شيلتها

وأبغي ألوان حلوة وأسعار أحلى

اللي عندها اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات ابا كريم partner love

----------


## Aqua

im looking for el36oor el thalljyh

like dareen and 9a7bt elsmow

thank u

----------


## رقيقة

ابا فلاش 8 جيجا او 16 يكون شكله حلو وغريب

ويارت لو بالكريستال

----------


## كشكش

خواتي الله يخليكم ابي ستكرات لاب توب بليزززززز وسعر أقل عن 35 درهم

----------


## angel2008

مرااحب يالغاليات
انا بعد أبا شنطة لحفظ الساعات

----------


## --أم سيف--

ابي روب نسائي للحمام بألوان صيفيه

----------


## ام حمدان26

خواتي ابغي وحده تبيع بزار للاكل وقهوه عربيه
وابغي طقم روب للحمام والفوط وياه

----------


## Reem dxb

أخواتي منو تبيع بوك رجالي ماركات أو أي هدايا تنفع حق الأزواج

----------


## دلع عيايز

خواتي منو تقدؤ توفرلي فوط للاستجمام ماركات 

بلييييييييز

----------


## AD_VIP2

خواتي الي تقدرر توافرلي عطر مووسكيينوو من السووق الحرة الي في المطااار رجااااااااااء ترراسلني بلييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## شبيه الورد

بغيت جلابيات مقاس سمول 
السعر ما يزيد عن 120

----------


## فجر الإمارات

:Salam Allah: 

كيفكوووم صبايا

بنات ضرووووري لازم احصل حبوب لتقوية الشعر اسمها فيفيسكال viviscal.... ما خليت صيدلية ما اتصلت عليها ما حصلتها.....

يقولون موجودة بالكويت بس! وفي تاجرات يوفرونها هني.....
هاي صورتها  أو وهاي 

تكفوووون يا خواتي إلي عندها خبر وين احصلها تخبرني وإذا في تاجرة تبيعها علموني فيها...

ولها الدعاء من القلب إن شاء الله

----------


## عتوقة

ابى موضوع تاجرات يسون أكل .. خصوصا ام صهيب وام عبدالرحمن2

----------


## الامل موجود

ادور ع بجامات تكون حلوه و راقيه 

الي عندها اطرش لي ع الخاص الصور و الاسعار

----------


## ترانيم القلوب

بنات ابا لبس ينفع لليله رومانسيه

او تنوره قصيره سودا

و نعال احمر فيه ربطه فوق

قياسي كله سمووول

راسلوني ضروري

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبغي أتواصل مع التاجره فتاه حالمة .... 
ضروووووووووري ..... 
عالخاص ..

----------


## شاعرة العشق

*مطلوووووووووووب حنه بيضاااا + كركم للجسم + صابونة البابايا


بسعر منااااسب مع التوصييل 


اللي عندها تراسلني*

----------


## ترانيم القلوب

بناات

ابا وحده اتسويلي كيك شكله حلوووو

ياليت اللي تعرفني اتراسلني

----------


## آنسات

بغييييييت بزاااااااااااااااااااااااار مميز ومجرب

----------


## بنــuaeــت

دخيييلكن ابا ضروري 
الحناء اللي تفرد الشعر 

ضروووري 

انتظركم ع الخاص

----------


## شاعرة العشق

مطلوووووووووووب حنه بيضاااا + كركم للجسم + صابونة البابايا


بسعر منااااسب مع التوصييل


اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## (الموز)

ابا توقيع حلو
تاجرات التواقيع راسلوني على الخاص بروابط التواقيع

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مرااااحب لجميع التاجرات

من فترة شفت وحدة من التاجرات

اتسوي أكلات (فطاير - كيك .....)

وبغيت وحدة بس اتكون من الشارجة

ياليت اللي اتعرف اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## أم منصــور

*منـــــــــو تقدر توفر لي أطقم المواليد بسعر مناسب؟؟.*

----------


## pinki11

منو تبيع سوع الماس 
بالمختصر ابي سوع

----------


## ..كتكوته..

*بناااااااات منو اتعرف الي اتبيع العجينه الي طتبع فيها ايد وريووول اولد 

ممكن اتساعدوني

*

----------


## dam3et_uae

خواتي منو تبيع 

البوكس اللي تحط فيه الساعات ؟؟
و المناكير الاسلامي ؟؟

----------


## نونوة الفريج

السلام عليم

حبايبي منو تقدر اتوفرلي من هالعطر او اتدلني على مكان اقدر احصله فيه تعبت وانا ادوره



هدا اسمه وماركته
Gai Mattiolo - That's Amore Eau de Toilette

وتسلمون

----------


## تاجره ف كل شي

خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي جوتي بربري نفس هالستايل وهاللون 
مقاسي بس مشكله 
احيانا البس 39 واحيانا 40 واحيانا 38


او هالاستايل



وساعه بربري شرات هاللون



اللي يتوفر عندها طلبي اطرشي لي الصور والتفاصيل ع الخاص

البني الغامج مش الفاتح

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

منوووووو من التاجرات تسوي ورق عنب لذييييذ؟

----------


## أم خلــودي

> مرااااااااااحب يا تاجراتنا
> 
> أنا بغيت التاجرات اللي يبيعن المناكير الاسلامي
> 
> اللي اتعرف اطرش لي ع الخاص


نفس الطلب

----------


## Miss_Shamsya

بغيت حد يوفرلي علبه لحفظ الماكياج بس موب العلبه العوده الي شرات مال الماكييرات بغيت علبه خفيفه و بلاستيك وتنفع للسفر والتنقل وتكون مرتبه من داخل موب تحيطين ادوات الماكياج على بعضها يعني تكون مقسمه من داخل 

وياليت وحده توفرلي قفل لويس فيتون للشنط السبيدي لانه قفل شنطتي ضايع ولو تقليد ما عندي مشكله 

وياليت وحده توفرلي شنط واسكارفات ماركه اصليه وياليت الشنطه ولاسكارف طقم بس يكون ارخص من سعر السوق

----------


## دار_الزين

منو تقدر توفر لي جهاز المناكير خاصه اللي يسوي فرينش مناكير!!؟؟

----------


## المصارعه

منو توفرلي مناكير ماركة مكياج

----------


## el'3awya

بنوتات منو من العضوات كانت عارضة ثلاث فساتين للبيع 
الاول فستان اسود من لبنان وفأطرافه دانتيل ذهبي وله ذيل
والثاني فستان اصفر مع عباته .. والثالث ما أذكره 
للاسف ما أذكر اسمها .. اللي تعرفها تساعدني

----------


## تاجره ف كل شي

> خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي جوتي بربري نفس هالستايل وهاللون 
> مقاسي بس مشكله 
> احيانا البس 39 واحيانا 40 واحيانا 38
> 
> 
> او هالاستايل
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## shoo_shoo

منو تقدر توفر لي مانيكان (بس الراس) عشان اتعلم عليها المكياج
وتكون العيون شوي مبينه..وهم بعد يكون فيها شعر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## انا ملاك

منو التاجره اللي تبيع كريم الطبيب

----------


## أم خلــودي

يأخوات يا تاجرات رعاكم الله منو تدل لي وحدة تسوي لي بسكوت عين جمل وأبيها تكون من دبي وخصوصا قريبة من المدينة العالمية أو من ساكناتها والله يجزاكم كل الخير

----------


## أم أريج

مين التاجرة يلي تسوي ميداليات مثل رقم السيارة 
بليييييييييييز يلي تعرف ترد علي في الخاص

تحياتي

----------


## فجر الإمارات

السلام عليكم

أبا كتاب نوريات للطبخ

----------


## أعذب همس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بغيت وحده اتبيع تيليفون 
I-Phone 3G
Apple


ومشكورين

----------


## السنيوورة

[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][SIZE="5"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

بنات من تقدر توفر لي مثل هذه الاسوار الرجالية


]

----------


## غوالي

عندنا عرس قريب واريد احلى فستان لين بتي الي عمرها سنتين واريدة ايكون اوياة طرحة واسويرة

----------


## دار_الزين

> منو تقدر توفر لي جهاز المناكير خاصه اللي يسوي فرينش مناكير!!؟؟

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## أعذب همس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خواتي حد يعارف وحده اتييب من برع جهاز براون سيلك ابيل 






Silk&Soft Shaver & Trimmer models
LS 5560

انا حصلته وحده اتبيعه ب ٢٩١
بس يعني من موقع اجنبي وما اثق فيه وايد

فياريت اللي تقدر اتييبه تقولي وانا بدفعلها مب مشكله 


وشاكره لكم ^ـ^

----------


## ام ابراهيم

السلام عليكم 
محتاجه وحدة من خواتي التاجرات تطلبلي من مواقع بالانترنت
اذا في مجال للمساعدة اترياكن على الخاص

----------


## فساتيني

انا بغيت مقص الحف الذهبي ضروووري

----------


## كشكش

أبغي فستان أكس لارج وستر وخفيف ما يزيد سعرعن 300درهم مش مشكله لو مستعمل بس نضيفه يكون

----------


## rotag6

*بنات مين تقدر توفرلي عطر (( صقر دبي )) للرجال*

----------


## shoo_shoo

منو تقدر توفر لي مانيكان (بس الراس) عشان اتعلم عليها المكياج
وتكون العيون شوي مبينه..وهم بعد يكون فيها شعر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## silent tear

أبــــــــــــــــــــــــــى وحده تبيع عطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور فرنسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه أصلية باسعار اقل من السوق

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

بليز اللي بتسااااافر سوريا 

ابى هالحبوب ديكساميد 

يقولون لونها وردي يمكن ؟؟؟

تتتتسمن الويه وتنفخه

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز

يمكن عند العطار تنبااااااااع

----------


## أم آمنة

ا




خاطري في هالعطر من اجمل

اللي اعرفه انهم وقفوه بس منو تقدر تسوي لي مثله؟؟

----------


## أول العنقود

السلااام عليكم 
من التاجرة اللى كانت عندهاا قمصاان نوووم بديزايناات نااعوومي واحلاا عن نااعووومي وكاانت توصل بشنطه لين البييييت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنــuaeــت

أبا 4 منيكاناتنص جسم مع استاند ضروووووووووووووووري 

اللي عندها انتظرها على الخاص

----------


## o0omo0ono0o

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتو خواتي انا ادور حق ربيعتي سيب باق للبيبي يكوون ماركه مثل ديور ومع الشنطه مالته بس ما لقيت من كثر مادورت

يرجى الرد بأسرع وقت ممكن لانها في شهرها الاخير واريد اطلب هالشي بسرعه

وشكرا في انتظار الرد

----------


## Um 3baiD

خواتي منيــه لي تقدر اتوفرلي اغراض من محل فـ امريكا ؟؟
او تطلبلي من موقع المحل عـ النت ( ماعندهم توصيل للامارات  :Frown:  ) بس فـ امريكا
و خلاف اطرشــّــه صوبي ؟؟؟

----------


## غــــــلا

السلام عليكم
ابا جلابيات الزم ... الخفيفه للبيت ..
اللي تقدر توفرلي اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## غــــــلا

> السلام عليكم
> ابا جلابيات الزم ... الخفيفه للبيت ..
> اللي تقدر توفرلي اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## غروك

مرحبا بنات

بنات بليز أبا كورسيه
تعرفون هذا اللي ينلبس حق مناسبات مع تنوره 
بحط صورة كورسيه 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...%27sLENOXb.gif

بس طبعا لازم يكون حلو 
وأبا اشوف صورته
اللي تقدر توفر لي شي جي تخبرني على الخاص بليز

----------


## غــــــلا

ابا مثل هالجلابيات بس بدون العقم اللي جدام

----------


## المصارعه

خواتي ان شاء الله بيكون شي معرض في الملا تاريخ 1 _5 بغيت وحده توقف هناك لمده 15 يوم

من الساعه 10 الصبح لين 1 ونص
و 4 لين 11

بليز الي تبي تتواصل ع الخاص
الاسعار بنتفق عليها
بس اهم شي بغيتها تجذب الزباين باسلوبها

0557559904

----------


## أم موزان2005

انا ابا حد يفصلي عباة اعراس فخمه

او وحده اتصمملي العبااااه و انا بفصلها

----------


## اريام2

> ابا مثل هالجلابيات بس بدون العقم اللي جدام


منو توفر لي جلابيات للبيت قطن(للصيف)باشكال حلوووه :Smile:

----------


## قنوشه

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي الاكياس البلاستكيه الشفافه التاجرة روزي كانت تبيع والحين ماعندها في حد غيرها يبيع نفس هالاكياس ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اريام2

بغيت شرات هالجلابيات للبيت
صيفيات*_____^

----------


## أعذب همس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بغيت ستيكرات حق اللابتوب شفت وحده من الخوات عارضه وان اخر يوم باجر 

بس تميت الحين الصفحه ومو محصلتنها 

والمصيبه اني ما اتذكر اسمها 

بس اللي اعارفه ان اتبيع حبه الستيكر ب 35 درهم 


وشاكره لكم

----------


## السجايا

السلام عليكم 

حياكم الله 
اتمنى الاقي طلبي عندكم إن شاء الله 
بغيت جلابيات قطن حلوه ومرتبه لرمضان 
تنفع للبيت والزيارات 
والقياس M و L 
انتظر ردكم على الخاص 
تسلمون

----------


## elbzeya

السلام عليكم انا كنت طالبه من وحده من الأخوات اللي بالمنتدى بس ما ردت علي .. وانا عاذرتنها يمكن لأنها مشغوله .. عالعموم شفت شباصااات البف و الصراحه خاطري فيهن فا ياريت لو احصل وحده تقدر اتيبهن لي و اكون شاكره ... ^_^ و كان سعر الكرتون 150 درهم

----------


## يا رب لك م

منو بتوفر لي شراات هالشمووع 
ابا شمووع كشخه و حلوووة ..للحجرة والحماام ..

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

منو تقدر توفلري حبوب اغادير من السعوديـــهـ؟ !

لتسمين الوجهـ

وحبيت اعرف كم سعرها

----------


## rozee

جمعه مباركة

----------


## غــــرنوقهـ

( جمعه مباركه )

بغيت سكـآرفات بس عرضها يكون23 او 24 وتكون طويله اذا في ^_^

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

جمعة مباركة حبايبي

بغيت عباية تكون سمبل بس نادرة و غير و نعوم على اللبس و السعر مايتعدى 600 درهم ..

ممكن الصور على الخاص ..

الله يحفظكن

----------


## غـلآ القبيسي

منو تقدر توفرلي تلفون بلاك بيري بولد ( مستعمل ) ^_^

----------


## نصابو

*اممممم
منوو التـــــــــــــاجره اللي كانت تسوي ميداليه على شكل لوحة رقم السيـــــــــاره ياليت لو طرشون ليه رابط موضوعهاا ..


^^*

----------


## envy me

_ااباااا جلابيات البيت خفيفه اشكال والوان منوعه_
_-_
_-_
_-_
_-_
_-_


_مناكير الاسلامي_

----------


## ام شهودي

اممممم
منوو التـــــــــــــاجره اللي كانت تسوي ميداليه على شكل لوحة رقم السيـــــــــاره ياليت لو طرشون ليه رابط موضوعهاا ..

انا بعد اباها

وابا المناكير الاسلامي ضروووووووووري

----------


## أم موزان2005

وينها اللي اتبيع ماسك حق الشفايف

او اي حده عندها علاج للشفايف اتراسلني

----------


## دار_الزين

جهاز المناكير بليز؟؟؟

----------


## سيدرة

بنات كانت في تاجرة تبيع عدسات هيف وهبي معانا بالمنتدي ياريت تبعتلي رابط العدسات منتظراكو

----------


## ميميه88

بلييييييييييز من تبيع بف الشعر

----------


## EYES

هلا خواتي 

انا بغيت بودره بوليود .. لي عند اخت arties بس

الاخت ما ردت على ايميلاتي 

فا ممكن لي اتعرفهاا ابي رقم موبايلهااا 

او 

وحده اتبيع البودره نفس عند الاخت arties


لانه ابغيهااا ضروري 

والسموحه منكم

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

السلام عليكم 

بغيت اطلب لليهال ملابس من موقع امريكي 

الـــمـــشـــكـــلـــه

ان الموقع ما يقبل بطاقه الفيزا الا اذا كانت صادره من عندهم ؟؟؟

منو ممكن يعلمني شو اسوي في هذي الحاله ؟

او اذا في تاجرات ممكن يساعدوني ولهم نسبه ما عدي مشكله 

الطلبيه بحدود 1500 - 2000 درهم ) 

مشكورين مقدما

----------


## e7sassy

بغيت جهاز ساونا بليييييز

----------


## الحلوة2004

منو من التاجرات أقدر أحصل عندها الألعاب الزوجية و بسعر معقول

----------


## e7sassy

ملاحظه : ساونا للجسم مو للويه يا ريت اللي عندها تتواصل وياي

----------


## مزيونة الطبايع

بغيت جلابيه فخمه سايز سمول بلييييز  :Smile:

----------


## دار_الزين

ملابس تنكري للأطفال

يفضل فالعين .. عشان اشوف الخامه بنفسي!!

اللي عندها بليز تراسلني عالخاص!

----------


## إيمان السعيدي

*مرحبا بنات ،،*

*مره كنت شايفه موضوع عن جهاز للإتصال بالخدامه*
*شرات إلي يستخدم للأطفال ..*
*ويغني عن المبايل ،،*

*إلي تعرف لنك الموضوع أو منو إلي كانت حاطتنه اطرشلي رساله على الخاص*

*بليييييييز حبوبات أبا مساعدتكن*

----------


## سكر بنات

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت اشتري من هالاساور بس تكون يديدة وناعمة ومب عريظة وايد واسعارها معقولة
ومابا شي كله فيه خرز او كريستالات او خيوط بس



ان شاء الله فهمتوا علية
وشكرا

----------


## miss_it

بنات أبا وحده توفر لي مانيكانات أطفال أريد كمية بس يكون سعرها أوكي ..

----------


## ام حمدان26

خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي ميدالية مفاتيح راقيه تكون بشكل معين ونفتحها من داخل يكون مكتوب كلام

----------


## أعذب همس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بغيت اعارف منو اتسوي طلبيات حق بوفيه لبوظبي 

لان بغيت اسوي عزيمه في بوظبي وابا اعارف منو تقدر اتسويلي 

ومنو تعارف تسوي حلويات وكب كيك روعه لان اباهن حق نفس العزيمه 

وشاكره لكم

----------


## ح ــد مثلي

منو تقدر توفر لي شيل النقده وووو قطرة برزولين(مش متاكده من الاسم )لتخفيف احمرار العين

----------


## ام مطور

خووووووواتي اريد استكرات الجداران بشخصيات كرتونية

----------


## سامرية الليل

> خووووووواتي اريد استكرات الجداران بشخصيات كرتونية



أنا بعد

بس يكون السعر مناسب مب غالي

----------


## غلا بن شامس

عيبتني أغراض في موقع هارودز حق البيبي منو تقدر توفرها لي

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

بغيت أقمشة الساري الهندي

مين تقدر توفرهم لي

----------


## عيوني UAE

هلا خاوتي .. شفت عند وحده فمنتدى ثاني .. قلوس وروج ..2*1
"ماركة 
كلاسيك "

الالوان حلووه ووايد عيبتني .. بس مب متذكره من اي تاجره ماخذتنهم .. اللي تعرف بلييز تراسلني ..

----------


## "ميره"

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته !!...

حبيت اسأل عن المنكان...من وين اقدر اخذ منهن ؟؟ !!

او الي تقدر تأمن لي اياه بشتريه من عندها ..!


والله يجزاكن خير =)

----------


## ميميه88

انا شكله محد بيرد عليييه بليز شباصات البف ووومنتجات بيزلين

----------


## مسايا غاليري

بغيت امبولات الصبار للشعر


ياريت اللي تعرف ملف التاجره اللي تبيعهن اطرش لي اياهن عالخاص

----------


## rozee

*للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله 
ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع أحباب في الله
لا أسكت الله لكم صوتا ولا أجرى لكم دمعا 
ولا فرق لكم جمعا ولا أحزن لكم قلبا
بارك الله لكم في جمعتكم*

----------


## أم موزان2005

بغيت برمودات دلع

----------


## الفارسـ&

بنات بغيت أقلام تقليد ماركة ودفاتر

وياليت لوشيىء بناتية

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

انا بغيت قمصان طويله .. وقمصان شتويه تنفع حق السفر .. أو بدلات 

اللي اتوفر بليز اطرشلي رساله خاصه

----------


## يا رب لك م

*السلاآاآاآاآاآام عليـــــكم ورحمة الله 


شحــــالــ ك ن كلن بحاااله .. عساااكــــن بخييير وسهااالـــــه ..

منو تقدر توفر لي المشد الاندنوسي ابا تقريبا فووق الــ7 مشداات .. يعني 12 حبة .. 
يعني ابغيهن بسعر الجملة

بس ابغيهن بسعر رمزي و حلوو 

و تحيااتي للجميييع*

----------


## أم موزان2005

بنات انا ابا اقلام للعين

لون برتقال و اصفر واحمر

ابا كحل كريمي لون اسود

ابا مناكير برتقالي واصفر

^^

----------


## M!ss_Ferrari

هلا خواتي ....

بغيت المفرش الرومانسي ....

أتمنى ما أحصل التتطنيش منكن ....

حياااااااااااااكن ....

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

بناات بغيت ملابس شتويه .. و قمصان طويله لين اركب بشووي 

اللي عندها .. أو اللي اتقدر اتوفرلي من التاجرات 

قياس ميديم - سموول 

عالخاص بليز

----------


## lotus-girl

بغيت تاتو للجسم باشكال مختلفة من زمان ادور عليهم وماحصلت منهم شي , وبعد ادور زيت فاطمة الاصلي من تايلاند وشكرااا

----------


## احتاجك..

اممم انا بخبركم سالفة

السالفة وما فيها اني بسير ان شالله اقضي كم يوم في العين ويا ريلي 
وطبعا انا ماعرف شي هناك وريلي مما بيخليني اظهر روحي

فبغيت وحدة من بنات العين هاللي يسوون اكل وفطاير وحلو وجيه يعني تسوييلي بوفيه صغير حق شخصين وتوصلي اياه للمكان اللي انا أباه

لاني ابا اسو مفاجأة حق ريلي

اللي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## CATWALK83

أنا أدور على دخون غاوي يفر الراس وبسعر مغري .. الدخون اللي أباه لازم يكوم مغرق بدهون العود... 
وأدور شب غاوي بالمسك 
وأدور على مخمرية 
وأدور سفرة مبتكرة للطعام

التاجرة سحابة مرت .. خاطري في دخونج اللي مليان بدهن العود... ياريت لو تراسلني لوعندج الدخون...

بحكم أني يديدة على المنتدى بغيت أكلم أحد المشرفات بخصوص النيك نيم... بغيت أغير الاسم وأخليه بالعربي ....

----------


## مياااار

*بنااات منو من التاجرات اللي برا البلاد في لندن او باريس او امريكا تقدر اتوفرلي هالجوتي من Manolo blhanik*
*اهني في دبي لقيته بس مب قياسي*

*ابا 37.5*

----------


## ميمي!

> أنا أدور على دخون غاوي يفر الراس وبسعر مغري .. الدخون اللي أباه لازم يكوم مغرق بدهون العود... 
> ....


انا بعد ادور على نفس نوعية الدخون ....

----------


## miss 36sah

السلام عليكم ..

امم .. انا ادور اي شي يخص المواليد بس مب هدايا ولا توزيعات ، اقصد تجهيزات المواليد ، مثل : اسره - قماطات - تزين غرفه البيبي - ملابس وجيه =)

وتسلمون .. ^^

----------


## عفاري 1986

ابغي اهدي زوجي هديه عيد ميلادة قريب ابغي هديه تظل عنده ويتذكرني دايما

----------


## عسل مر

*شفت موضوع لتاجره تسوي الفستان والعباية والشنطة للمناسبات ومب عارفه وين موضوعها*
*ياليت تراسلوني برابط مواضيعها او اسم التاجره وشكرا لكم*

----------


## CATWALK83

مطلوب الأغراض التالية:- 

دخون غاوي مليان بدهن العود... السعر مب أكثر عن 80 وإذا كان أقل راح اتعامل مع التاجرة أكثر وأكثر 

علبة شبه: 15 درهم 

مخمرية تولة: 50 درهم

----------


## [email protected] [email protected]

مرحباا السااع 

مطلووب:

1- الي يسوي بف -->> جفته بس هب محصله الراابط .... طبعا ايي 5سايزات فالبكج
ووبس لين الحييييينه مافبالي شيء

----------


## *^*أم أحمد*^*

انا ادور عالتاجرة اللي تبيع شماغ ارماني للرجال... بليييييييييييييييز اللي تعرفها تبلغني ضرووووووووووووووووري جداااااااااااااااااااا....

----------


## أزهار خريف

أطلب سليبينج باق للبيبي مع شنطة طقم ديزاين ولادي حلو حبتين
و اللي تقدر توفر لي عربانة و منز لطفلين لأني أنتظر مولودين توأم أولاد

----------


## أنوشةأنوش

أبغي بروش فيكتوري ...
نفس اللي في الصورة..

أو نفس الاكسسوار؟؟

ضروري..

----------


## أم موزان2005

حبيباتي وين بلقى العلب الصغيره مال المخمريه والميني دخون

^^

----------


## angel2008

وين التاجره اللي تسوي الشنطه والعباه والفستان نفس الشي؟؟

وانا بعد ابا دخون ملياان دهن عووود

وابا بعد عطر you اللي يبيعونه في البيت الخليجي يوم يسوون معارض لاني مالحقت على اخر معرض  :Frown:

----------


## شاعرة العشق

*منو تقدر توفر لي النيل بسعر حلو مع التوصيل 

*

----------


## بين نارين

الســلامَ عليــكمَ

مساكــم وردَ .. 

بنات منو تقدر اتوفر لي المقص مال شل الشنب 
واعتقد في تاجره اتبيعه في المنتدى ..

الي عندها ياريت اتراسلني 

^^

ومشكورين 

 :Allah Mos:

----------


## اريام2

تعرفون علاق الملابس الاضافيه الي تكون بالمحلات شكلها طولي ومن تحت عجلات يعني اروم اعلق ملابسي واسحبها باي مكان 

صورمقربه  :Smile: بدون الطابق لي فوق فقط تكون عباره عن مستوى واحد

[IMG][/IMG]

عرفتوها ؟؟

عاد امحق وصف هههههههههه الي فهمت علي تخبرني وين اروم احصلها؟؟

----------


## twete

هلا خواتي 
السلام عليكم 
العيد مشرف وانا في حيره خاطري في لون احمر يعني لبسه او فستان او دراعه او ثوب وكندوره وملحقاته من شيله وعباه طقم ونعال وشنطه فياليت اللي عندها شي تبيعه وراااااااااقي جدا للعيد تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## ^ نونوه ^

منو تقدر توفر لي ملابس من اي نوع بس تكون خامة الرسم جلد النمر بليز

قمصان تي شيرت اي شي ويا ريت لو وحده عندها قميص بكم طويل خامة جلد النمر .. بليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز

----------


## Desire

منو تقدر تساعدني وتوفر لي هالمرضعة اللي شرات صدر الام موجودة في تويز ار اص ارجوووووووووكم ساعدونيه خواتي

----------


## ميثاتي

هلا 
شحالكم 
منو تقدر اتوووفرلي جهاز الدونات

----------


## shooq5

*مرحبا خواتي انا من متى ادور على تاجره كانت عارضه بوكس وايد وايد فخم لحفظ المجوهرات والاكسسوارات وكان فيه علب كثيره داخل و فيه مكان خاص لطقم ذهب كامل كان سعره تقريبا الف و شي بس وايد كان فخم
من متى ادور على هالتاجره بس مو لاقيتها بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييز الي تعرفها تطرشيلي اسمها او تدلني عليها الله يخليكم*

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلاام عليكم .. 

بناات في وحده كانت مطرشه لي ع الخاص .. خدماات منزلية ل بنات العين .. 

صبغ سشوار قص حف .. هالعلووووم .. 

اللي تعرف حد من التاجرات عندها خدمة المناازل اطرش لي ع الخاااص و بكووون شااكره لهاا

----------


## أم موزان2005

بنوتات ابا لبس يليق لحفلة حنا

حلو يعني شرات الفراشه او ديزاين غريب

عندنا حفله اول 6 ياليت ادبرولي واحد حلو قياس سمول

^^

----------


## ๔ـيون السواهي

ابغي حد يشتريلي غرض من موقع امازون بسعر معقول

----------


## بسيل سعوديه

الله يسلمكم ابي جلابيات السندباد

شفت وحده عارضتها بس ماعاد حصلت الموضوع

اللي عندها خبر عنها 

تخبرني 

لاهنتوا حبيباتي

----------


## فراشه2007

هلا الغاليه
بغيت جهاز لف الورق العنب وجم سعره ؟ اذا موفر
استاند الاكسسوارات ؟
استاند الملاعق النحاسي ؟


اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## shooq5

مرحبا خواتي انا من متى ادور على تاجره كانت عارضه بوكس وايد وايد فخم لحفظ المجوهرات والاكسسوارات وكان فيه علب كثيره داخل و فيه مكان خاص لطقم ذهب كامل كان سعره تقريبا الف و شي بس وايد كان فخم
من متى ادور على هالتاجره بس مو لاقيتها بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييز الي تعرفها تطرشيلي اسمها او تدلني عليها الله يخليكم

----------


## عنــــــادي

ابي علبه لحفظ الخواتم الي غطاها شفاف 

وحده من التاجرات كانت عارضته والحين موضوعها اختفى

احتاجه ضروري وبسرعه بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## عنــــــادي

عيون السواهي جربي zezenya

----------


## أم موزان2005

احيد تاجره اتسوي فواتير و بطاقات و اجياس

بالاسم اللي نباه

وينها؟

----------


## جصدونه

السلام عليكم شحالكم خواتي شخباركم 
قبل يومين وحدة كانت عارضة شلح للبيع تيبهن من لبنان وماحصلت موضوعها دورته ماحصلته فاللي تقدر تفيدني بكون شاكرة لها

----------


## Bint El.Noor

> *اممممم
> منوو التـــــــــــــاجره اللي كانت تسوي ميداليه على شكل لوحة رقم السيـــــــــاره ياليت لو طرشون ليه رابط موضوعهاا ..
> 
> 
> ^^*


me 2 plz ^^

----------


## بنت البر

خووووووووواتي منو من التاجرات اتبيع كيك وحلويات وفطاير ..

نسيت شو كان النك نيم مالها

----------


## amirah_love

يا بنوتاات \حريماات يا تاجرااات ..!!

منو تقدر او عندها .. شيل (صفوة ) ملونه .؟!! ابي كميه معينه وبالجمله ؟!! لو تقدر توفرهاا لي تطرش لي ع الخاص وتخبرني بالسعر !!؟^ـــ^

----------


## happy.S

السلام عليكم 
ابا شنطة سوع او علبة احط فيها كل السوع اللي عندي بشكل مرتب 
بليز اللي عندها ماتبخل علي بالرد

----------


## نصابو

اممممم
مني تقـــــــدر توفر ليه الشيــل اللي ينبااعن فـ السعوديه
امممم اظنيه فـ مكه او المدينه المنوره
اللي ايين ساده بس نقشتهن منهن وفيهم
يعني امممم جيه الشيله سوداا وتكون مقلمه او فيها نقشه ثانيه بالاسود
 :Smile:  خاطريه فيهم 
تراسلنيه فالخااص + الصور اذا تقدر
وبكوون شااااااااكره لها

----------


## السحب العالية

مرحبا
من اتعرف التاجره الى تفصل جلاليب دانتيل
ضرورررررررري

----------


## flowere

ساعدوني ..تاجرات ..أنا محتارة ..ما حصلت صندوق مكياج حق العروس ومال الاكسسوارات طبعا احتاجها ضروري
ومتوهجة لين الحين ما حصلت...

----------


## silent tear

بنات دخيلكن أبى وحده تبيع زيت يوقف التساقط و يكثف يعني يعالج الشعر

شعري كان غليييظ و الحين استوى خفيف من كثر ما يطييح ابى حل مضمووون 100% و مجرب 

بليــــــــــــز وحده تساعدني ><

----------


## ^ نونوه ^

السلام عليكم 
ابا علبة سوع احط فيها كل السوع اللي عندي بشكل مرتب 
بليز اللي عندها ماتبخل علي بالرد

----------


## أم موزان2005

بنات اللي جد طلبت من الصين ياليت اتراسلني

ضروري

ولها نسبه لا تحاتي

----------


## بيضه

هلا بالتاجرات الي يبيعن قطع مخوره بس الحراير 

هذا الموضوع ياريت اتمرونه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post12817194

----------


## بيضه

خلاص حصلت التاجره

----------


## "الورد"

مرحبا .... ابا شنط السفر ياليت لي تقدر توفرهن لي تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## ام اسامي

هلا تاجرات 
بغيت لعبه الكرستالات والاواني المضيئه ياريت لاتبخلون عليه

----------


## hutoon

بغيت شيل بيت ساده لون واحد

----------


## maimoona

مرحبا الغاليات
منو تقدر توفرلي سجادة جيب 150 حبة و إذا تقدر تكتب لي عبارات معينة بسعر مناسب و تكون من الإمارات و الطلبية سلم و استلم

----------


## ليل الصحاري

منو تقدر توفر مكينة براون للحلاقة النسائيه الصغيرة واللي تشحن ؟؟
بسعر مناسب

----------


## عواشى 2007

اريد حبوب ريدكتل للرجيم

----------


## شـوق الامارات

ادور عباه اعرااس عالخاص :Smile:

----------


## أم دارين

ابي كفرات حلوة ومفردهـ 

لي ولربيعاتي و شكلهن حلوو

----------


## angel2008

انا بعد ابا عباه اعراااس بسعر حلوووو و موديلها يديد  :Smile:

----------


## شبيه الورد

بغيت شيل بس مابيها فصوص ولا ورود وحاله 
ابي فيها حركات شج وغيره مثلا شرات هاي 



اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص مع السعر 
ابي سعر معقول  :Smile:  ..

----------


## هاجس القلوب

[IMG][/IMG]


ممكن توفرون لي هالاسواره 


ضروري والله يعطيكم العافيه 

وانا ناطره ردودكم

----------


## أم موزان2005

السلام عليكم

بنات اللي يعرفن عالفوتوشوب عدل

ابا وحده اتعامل وياها دوم

اتعدلي صور بضاعتي بطريقه حلوه عسب اعرضها

اتضللي الصور

ووايد اشياء اباها اتسويلي

من ضمنها التوقيع

يعني ابا توقيعي يتغير كل ما تتغير بضاعتي

اللي موافقه تتعامل وياي 

اطرشلي رساله خاصه مع ايميلها و النسبه اللي تباها

و يزاكن الله خير

^^

----------


## ليل الصحاري

من يقدر يوفر علبة لحفظ الساعات؟؟

----------


## to0omy

مرحبا ...
ابغي شنطه لحفظ الاكسسوارات وعلبه لحفظ السوع ...بسعر مناسب ^_^ عالخاص بليز

----------


## أم موزان2005

بنوتات تجورات

انا ابا وحده شرا المندوبه يعني

اييبلها عوود معطر و هي اتبيعه

انا بييبه بسعر الحرمه لاني مابا شي من وراها غير الاجر

و هي تحط فايدتها و اتبيعه و تاخذ كل الفايده حقها

ياليت اللي حابه الفكره تراسلني

^^

----------


## شيخه الغيد

منوه تقدر توفر لي هالفيتامينات ضروري بليييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## هاجس القلوب

> السلام عليكم
> 
> خواتي بغيت اشتري من هالاساور بس تكون يديدة وناعمة ومب عريظة وايد واسعارها معقولة
> ومابا شي كله فيه خرز او كريستالات او خيوط بس
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله فهمتوا علية
> وشكرا




وانا بعد ابا شراتهم واللي تقدر توفر طرش لي مسج وانا ناطره عالخاص طبعا

----------


## هاجس القلوب

ممممممممممممممم ليش محد يرد علينا وعلى الطلبات 

ممكن نعرف يعني لو سمحتوو تابعوو طلباتنا وخبرونا اذا تقدرون ولالا 


والله يعطيكم العافيه 

والسموحه اذا كلامي يغث

----------


## هاجس القلوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مرحبا شحالكم وشخباركم ان شاءالله مرتاحين 


ممكن وحده من التاجرات توفر لي قشر القهوه ضروري الله يخليكم 

محتاجه له ضروووووووووووووري وماعرف وين اقدر احصله 

زاللي تقدر ترسل لي ع الخاص 
والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## happy.S

محتاجة لساعة رجالية 
سعرها بحدود 700 الى 1000 درهم
بشرط تكون ماركة اصلية ومب مستخدمة جديدة مع الضمان

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> ممممممممممممممم ليش محد يرد علينا وعلى الطلبات 
> 
> ممكن نعرف يعني لو سمحتوو تابعوو طلباتنا وخبرونا اذا تقدرون ولالا 
> 
> 
> والله يعطيكم العافيه 
> 
> والسموحه اذا كلامي يغث


الغاليه في قانون يمنعنا نرد عالعام الي تتوفر عندها الاغراض لازم ترسل لج عالخاص وكلام مثل العسل لايغث

----------


## AD_VIP2

بغيت اكماااااااااااااااااام قطن 100% كـــــــــــل الالوااااااااااااااااااااااان و ياليت وحدة من بنات لبلااد لانه مافياا على البرييد و الوسترن و الحولات الخارجية

 :Smile:

----------


## شبيه الورد

للبنات اللي عندهم محلات عبي ولا يفصلون للبنات 
ابي ديزاينات يديدة وحلوة واهم شي تكون بأسعار معقوووووووووووولة

----------


## سكر بنات

> منوه تقدر توفر لي هالفيتامينات ضروري بليييييييييييييييييييز


انااااااااااا بعد اباااااا من هالفيتامينات
شعر راسي وااااااااااايد يطيح من عقب ما ربيت

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

السلام عليكم
بناات انا بسافر هالسبت تاريخ 24 امريكـا .. لمدينه وااايد بارده وعندهم امطــار

ولين الحينه مالقيت لي جاكتيتات طويله شتوويه ولا بوتااات =(

حطت كل مولات بوظبي و الشارجه و سرت امارات مول بعد .. ماشي موووول لانه الصييف يااي وهالبضاعه مب متووفره

ف اللي اتعرف تاجره ممكن اتوفرلي هالسوالف بلييييز اتخبرني

أو بنات اللي عندها .. و مب وايد مستعملتنه .. يعني مايبين عليه الأستهلاك وايد .. بشتري منها .. لاني خلاص عيييزت وانا ادور

ابا جاكيتاات طويله .. عادي لو فوق الركب بشوي
و بوتااات .. اسود ولا بني .. قياس 37 - 38

بليييييييييييز والله متوووهقه

----------


## galb._.5lly

آلسلآمـ عليكمـ ورحمة آلله وبركآتهـ 

آلغوآلي أريد فسآتين بنآسبون وزن 68 لـ 70 وإذآ أكثر هب مشكلهـ

للإيجآر أو آلبيع 

بس بليز يكون فستآن حلو ورآقي ^^

( أفضّل إنهـ إلي عندهآ سوآء كآنت تآجرهـ ولآ من آلعضوآت إنهآ تكون من بوظبي )

----------


## بنت الصعيد

مين تقدر توفرلي علاج للشعر الابيض بس يكون اكيد

----------


## shbany

> وينها اللي اتبيع ماسك حق الشفايف
> 
> او اي حده عندها علاج للشفايف اتراسلني


 أنا بعد أبغي

----------


## بين نارين

الســلام عليــكم

بنات منـو تقدر اتوفـر لي صابونة الغـار

بليــز

^^

----------


## violetta

أنا أبغي منيكان بدون راس و بسعر معقول

و لا حد يطرشلي على الخاص المنيكان اللي ينفخ لأني خذت منه بس ما ناسبني و ما ينفخ عدل

الطلب مستعجل ..

----------


## شوشيتا

ابا العطور الثلجية =(بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## قمـــــاري

مراااااااااااحب.... 


أنا مصممة أكثر من موديل للعباة.... بس ظرووف شغلي وحملي... مانعتني إني أسير وأدور فالسووق... 

فمنوووو تقدر تفصلهن حقي وبأسعار حلوووة.... 

وبغيييت منتج لنوريد الشفايف..مايضر بالحااامل... 

وشككككككككككككككرااااااا

----------


## أم موزان2005

ابا وحده اتسيلي هالعباه

ضروري بسرعه

http://www2.0zz0.com/2009/05/20/10/991491430.jpg

بسعر معقول بليز وما تبالغ

----------


## كتكوته الامارات

منو تقدر اتوفر لي لبس تنركر لعصفور دجاجه لسن 5 سنوات
اباه ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري قبل يوم الاحد

----------


## honest

منو التاجره اللي تبيع طقم الشنط المنقطه؟؟ تراسلني على الخاص بليز

----------


## sara311

انا ادور على ملابس كيووووت للحامل .. سواء ملابس طلعه او ملابس بيت .. بس مب على شكل جلابيات .. 
و شكرا ^_^

----------


## همس السحر

يا جماعة مين التاجرة اللي تقدر تطبخ برياني لذيذ وتكون في عجمان أو الشارقة 
ضروري الله يخليكم

----------


## happy.S

هلا 
اللي عندها هاردسك 500 GB
ترد علي

----------


## هنوده دبي

منو تقدر اتوفر لي حبوب فايتوشوب !!

----------


## فديت اماراتي

بنات بغيت توزيعات للتخرج ..يكون شيىء ينحط على المكاتب ..
أباه حق الموظفات والمدرسات..

----------


## بنت شربت

بغيت شموع باشكال غريبه 

بالتوفيج للجميع

----------


## أم دارين

بغيت شورت نيوترشن + الكريم للتنحيف

----------


## دلع1990

ابغي وحده تبيع قمصان نوم عاديه ..؟ ( مب اغراء )

----------


## دار_الزين

> منو تقدر اتوفر لي لبس تنركر لعصفور دجاجه لسن 5 سنوات
> اباه ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري قبل يوم الاحد


إذا قصدج  تويتي اقدر اوفره لج ..

----------


## دار_الزين

منو توفر كريم ماجيك؟

----------


## esm_3la_msama

> احيد تاجره اتسوي فواتير و بطاقات و اجياس
> 
> بالاسم اللي نباه
> 
> وينها؟


انا بعد ابااااها

----------


## (الموز)

> منو التاجره اللي تبيع طقم الشنط المنقطه؟؟ تراسلني على الخاص بليز


التاجره الاماراتيه
ةالتاجره ديور

----------


## esm_3la_msama

> السلام عليكم
> 
> خواتي بغيت اشتري من هالاساور بس تكون يديدة وناعمة ومب عريظة وايد واسعارها معقولة
> ومابا شي كله فيه خرز او كريستالات او خيوط بس
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله فهمتوا علية
> وشكرا




انا بعد اباااااا .. ضروووووووووري .. اللي تعرف تراسلني

----------


## Nsayem37173

> آلسلآمـ عليكمـ ورحمة آلله وبركآتهـ 
> 
> آلغوآلي أريد فسآتين بنآسبون وزن 68 لـ 70 وإذآ أكثر هب مشكلهـ
> 
> للإيجآر أو آلبيع 
> 
> بس بليز يكون فستآن حلو ورآقي ^^
> 
> ( أفضّل إنهـ إلي عندهآ سوآء كآنت تآجرهـ ولآ من آلعضوآت إنهآ تكون من بوظبي )




نفس الشيء وما يهم من أي إمارة بس شرط الفستان ما يكون عاري وأفضل الأسود أو الأحمر

----------


## دلع1990

بغيت بوك ماركه ( اي ماركه ) مو مشكله مستعمل بس المهم مب متضرر
والسعر مناسب اللي عندها تطرش لي ^^

----------


## prety-eye

لو سمحتو خواتي كان في تاجره عارضه صواني كبيره للعزايم ويا غطاها 
اذا حد يعرف من هي؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دار_الزين

> منو توفر كريم ماجيك؟

----------


## هنوده دبي

منو اتوفر حبوب فايتوشوب !!!

----------


## بيت البسكويت

ابى هارديسك سعره احسن عن السوق وسعته كبيره ونوعيته زيينه مش مستهلك وايد اللىعندها تراسلنى على الخاص

----------


## Al-Darmaki

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


1) ابا قباضات ألوان واشكال من الحرير والتور والريش 


2) ابا كفر للاب تووب ..

----------


## AD_VIP2

مطلووووووووب صوابين معطرررررررة بعطوور فرنسيية و عربية 
قبل كنت اشترييهن من عند طيف وردي الحبة اب 3 اظن 
الحيين محد اييبلناا!

----------


## تاجره ف كل شي

بنات شي عضوه كانت تبيع صندوق فيه سجاده بدهن العود ومصحف ودهن عود
ياليت تحطوا لي لنك موضوعها ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## فتاة حالمة

ابغي عشبة الداد المغربية + العكر الفارسي بروحه + الليفة المغربية مال الظهر
اللي تقدر توفر لي هالاشياء الثلاثة فقط بدون زيااادة ترااااااسلني ضروووووووووووري وبالسرعة القصوى 
لاني محتاجتنها وايد

----------


## twete

خاطري في شنطه ماركه مع بوكها بس بليز اريد سعرها معقول يعني ماتتعدى 2000 درهم لاني سبق وطلبت وماقصروا البنات بس صراحه انحرج من الرد بسبب السعر يعني شنطه مستعمله وفايض عن حاجتكن بغيتها بسعر معقول مب خيالي وتسلمون هذي مقدوري اذا في مجال

----------


## twete

اذا ممكن فساتين بس اريد مقاس ميديم او لارج 14 او 16 واذا في وحده عندها فستان لوليد محمد مصمم العين ياليت تراسلني

----------


## احلام تونس

> مطلووووووووب صوابين معطرررررررة بعطوور فرنسيية و عربية 
> قبل كنت اشترييهن من عند طيف وردي الحبة اب 3 اظن 
> الحيين محد اييبلناا!


نفس الطلب اللي وحابة اخذ بالجملة

----------


## mozani

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> 
> ممكن توفرون لي هالاسواره 
> 
> 
> ضروري والله يعطيكم العافيه 
> 
> وانا ناطره ردودكم


انا بعد ابا شرااتها بلييييييز

----------


## dr_soso

بنات منو التاجره اللي تبيع مقص الحف بالفتله اليدوي
تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## سيده مصرية

> مطلووووووووب صوابين معطرررررررة بعطوور فرنسيية و عربية 
> قبل كنت اشترييهن من عند طيف وردي الحبة اب 3 اظن 
> الحيين محد اييبلناا!


نفس الطلب ابى منهم

----------


## deamn2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي هذا المنتج اللي على هذا الرابط

http://www.lipsyoulove.com/

هذا المنتج يكبر الشفايف لمدة ساعات وبعدين ترجع طبيعي وايد حلو ومع الاستعمال المتكرر بتظل شفايفج كبار انا مااعرف كيف اطلب من الانترنت ويمكن فيه في السوق منتج يشابهه ومتوفر عندكم 
اذا فيه رد خواتي راسلني على الخاص
وشكرا جزيلا 

 :Sobhan:

----------


## ام ندى ...

اريد مقص الحف ضروري ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شـوق الامارات

منو توفر لي فرشاه الاستحمام
SPIN SPA :Smile:

----------


## عالية الغالية

> مطلووووووووب صوابين معطرررررررة بعطوور فرنسيية و عربية 
> قبل كنت اشترييهن من عند طيف وردي الحبة اب 3 اظن 
> الحيين محد اييبلناا!




ابغي كمية وبسعر معقول

----------


## رقيقة

منو تقدر اتوفر لي الغشوة اللي اتكون كلوش مال الأعراس واتكون غليظة أظني طبقتين من دجى الليل وتنحط على الراس وتوصل تقريبا لين قبل الركب حق العبي الشيفونات

----------


## أم موزان2005

تاجراات الحلويات

ارحمووووني متوحمه على دونااات

كل ما ييبولي ما يعيبني طعمه مب شي

اللي تعرف تضبطه تراسلني بليز

شرات جه

[IMG]http://www.********.com/vb/files/upload_files/275/Donaaaaaat.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## شـوق الامارات

منو تبيع هالمنتج او تروم توفره لي بسعر معقول

----------


## البنفسج((1))

ما اذكر منو يبيع هذا الحزام مال الاعشاب ابغييه بسرعه الرجاء مراسلتي على الخاص لابلاغي باسم التاجره

----------


## أم العنوود

> نفس الطلب اللي وحابة اخذ بالجملة


نفس الطلب وحابه كميه وبسعر الجملة
وبأسرع وقت

----------


## أم العنوود

> مطلووووووووب صوابين معطرررررررة بعطوور فرنسيية و عربية 
> قبل كنت اشترييهن من عند طيف وردي الحبة اب 3 اظن 
> الحيين محد اييبلناا!


هلا الغلا
نفس الطلب فديتكم ابغي كمية وبسعر الجملة
بس باسرع وقت

----------


## سحر الاحاسيس

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا بغيت المفرش المضئ + العاب زوجيه بافضل الاسعار 
بلييييز ردو علي لاني مستعيله

----------


## لبى حنانك

اذا فيه تاجره عندها استعداد اني ارسلها موديلات جلابيات دانتيل وتفصلها لي مع اخذ نسبتها طبعا"

اتمنى تراسلني باسرع وقت الصيف قرب  :Smile:

----------


## اخر دلع

منو تقدر توفرلي ميداليه من الكروشيه او لولو اوسلاسل..حركات بناتيه مب ماركات..

----------


## ام الباقر

السلام عليكم 
منو تقدر توفر لى المشد الاندونيسى
انا فى انتظار الرد
الرجاء الاسراع للاهمية

----------


## اخر دلع

الغالييييييييياااات منو من التاجراااات الي تبيع ميك اب ماركه make up for life...وoffice..باقل الاسعاااار ..

اتريااااها بفارق الصبر

----------


## ريم البحرين

من تقدر توفر لي أكواب الكابتشينو يقولو نها موجوده في دبي 
ياليت اللي تقدر توفرهم لي تراسلني على الخاص وهذي صورهم

----------


## SPICY

مرحبا^^ 

انا بغيت المشد الاندونيسي بليز
و صوابين معطرة بعطور فرنسية

----------


## rare flower

هلا خواتي
من يمكن يوفري بجامات بنات من 6 شهور و اكثر؟

----------


## اوكتي

السلام عليكم 

بلييييز بغيت من بضاعة العضوة جود القمر20 بليييييييييييييييييييييييز أي حد يعرفها ولا يعرف إيميلاها ولا رقمها يطرشه لي ع الخاص بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز والله محتاجه رقكمها بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## اخر دلع

منو تعرف من التاجرات الي تبع الشراشف مال السرير بأقل الاسعااااااار ..اترياها على الخاااااص

----------


## mariam2020

بناتات منو توفر لي توزيعات شوكولاته ع غلافها اسم العروسين ، 
يزااااااكن الله خير

----------


## *فرااااشة*

ياجماااعة
انا ادور على التاجرة اللي تبيع المراضيع اللي معها انبوب 
توصل 

بلييييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## حبيته بجنون

بنات بليز انا كنت حافظه الرابط بس مادري كيف راح عني :Frown: 
ادور التاجره اللي تبيع ستاند الشغابات اللي له حجمين صغير وكبير

الي تعرفها تراسلني ع الخاص بلييييز اريده ضرووووري
وربي يوفقكن

----------


## to0omy

بنات اللي يبيعون دخون غـــــــــــــــاوي ..

راسلوني عالخاص ^_^

----------


## أمـ سعود

السلام عليكم

منو تقدر توفر لي مشد اندونيسي


تسلمون مقدما

----------


## الهاملية

خواتي اريد اشتري هدية حق زوجي

اتمنى من التاجرات اللي يوفرن هدايا مناسبة للرياييل

انها تراسلني على الخاص

(ملاحظة ما ادور على تغليف هدايا أريد اشتري اغراض رجالية بس لكن بروحي بغلف الهدية )

و اهم شي الأسعار تكون مناسبة يعني احس بالفرق بين الشراء من المنتدى وبين الشراء من باريس جاليري وغيره

----------


## مريوم الأموره

لوسمحتوا بغيت وحده توفرلي جهاز الكوي بالبخار الي 
نشوفه بالمحلات ينفع الستاير وهي مركبه أو الفساتين وغيره
اظنكم فهمتوا علي ياريت الي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص وفي أسرع وقت

----------


## جفن الغدير

بليز ابي استكرات للحنه كانت وحده تبيع بس نسيت اسمها
عندنا عرس قريب وم بلحق اروح الصالون عقب يومين

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مسا الخير تاجراتنا العزيزات

من فترة كنت شايفة نعال (عزكم الله)

ع شكل وردة جورية حمراء

والتاجرة ماقصرت .. طرشت لي العنوان

بس للأسف ان يوم لاب توبي اخترب

انمسح العنوان

فياليت اللي اتعرفها اتخبرني

وأعتقد هي من مصر

----------


## DLA3 FZA3

any of member if have any idea from where i cant find this produt which is in the picture please send me an private massage please urgent

thanks

----------


## ام حمدان26

تاجرات الدخون ابا دخون بالجمله واسعاره معقوله

----------


## عدعد

/////////////////////////////////////

----------


## ح ــد مثلي

ممكن توفرون لي شيل النقده او ادلوني عالتاجره ؟

----------


## مريووومه

خواتي
منو توفر لي هالاكياس

----------


## M!ss_Ferrari

صباح النور والسرور حبوبات ...

بغيت وحده تدلني على تاجرة عندها جنطه ماركة لويس فيتو ...

ومشكوووووووووووووورااااااااااااااااات ...

----------


## se7r_alshrg

السلام عليكم بنات منو تقدر تساعدني وتوفر لي علب بلاستيك اقدر احط فيها الكيك 
وتتغطى 
ياليت حد يقدر يساعدني .

----------


## دار_الزين

أريد وحده تسوي لي تفصيل قلادة ذهب عليها حروف ..منو تقدر؟

----------


## in Love

ابا من هالبف ممكن تخبروني وين اقدر احصلهم

----------


## أعذب همس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بغيت السيارات اللي تروح عالجدار للياهال

----------


## مارية المهيري

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي* مانيكاااان*

ياليت تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## ام سلامة..

*حبيبااتي منو مممكن اتوفر الاتي ::*

*1 _ محتاجة لساعة رجالية 
سعرها بحدود 700 الى 1000 درهم
بشرط تكون ماركة اصلية ومب مستخدمة جديدة مع الضمان* 

×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××

*2 - بغيت الالعاب الزوجيه بأسعار الجمله ... وباخذ من احلى سعر* 

×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××

3* - مره كنت شايفه موضوع عن جهاز للإتصال بالخدامه
شرات إلي يستخدم للأطفال ..
ويغني عن المبايل ،،

إلي تعرف لنك الموضوع أو منو إلي كانت حاطتنه اطرشلي رساله على الخاص*

*بليييييييز حبوبات أبا مساعدتكن*

----------


## مريووومه

> خواتي
> منو توفر لي هالاكياس



بللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لللللللللللللللليز

----------


## فريج العيايز

منو تقدر توفر لي اشياء قكتورية وانتيك

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## شـوق الامارات

الله يوفقكن^^

----------


## نانوني

السلام عليكم

اشحالكم تاجراتنا عساكم بخير

حبيباتي بغيت التاجره اللي اتبيع شيل مرسومه فراشات وورود وحركات حلوه مثلها...ومثلكم...

مشكورين واااااااااااااااااايد

مع السلامه

وربي يوفقكم يارب

----------


## sara311

أدرو على التاجره الي اتغلف الهدايا على شكل كيك ... بليييز ضرووووووووووري ادورها و راسلوني عل خاص 

و شكرا

----------


## بريكية

من تقدر توفر لي جلابيات دانتيل حق المربية بس يكون شكلها حلو واسعارها مناسبه
بعد ابى بوك رجالي وحجمه وسط 
ياريت الي تقدر توفرهم لي تراسلني 
هيه نسيت بعد ابى مفرش مال سرير الأم والبيبي ( حق المربية)

----------


## سيدة الوروود

*حبيباتي

بغيت بديهات هاي نك وكت من غير كم

اذكر مره شفت وحده عارضتهم بكل الالوان

واتمنى السعر يكون مناسب*

----------


## يمامة أيوب

السلام عليكم,, 
ممكن الاسفنجة العجيبة الخاصة بتنظيف البيوت والأثاث وغيره؟ منو تبيعها هني؟؟
(دورت بس لقيت اسفنجة الحمام المغربي وهاي ما اباها)
ابى اللي تنظف الاشياء والاغراض... 
 
+ بغيت قوالب رسم الحواجب, استنسل الحواجب اللي ينرسم فيه الحواجب

ضروري...

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

هلا خواااااااااااااتي منو تقدر توفر لي قمصاااااااااان نوم راقية يكون مقاس xl

واريد الصور من تصوير التااااااااااااجرة

والله يوفقكم جميعااااااااااااااا

----------


## عيون حياتوه

لاااااااااااااااااااانجري

التاجرات الحلوات اللي عندهن لانجري حلو ومميز وبيبي دول وووو

واللي يبيعن اللانجري البغدادي بليييييييييييييييييز نحن هنا فانتظاركم خاطري فاللانجري البغدادي

امممم يغيت العاب زوجية والعصي المضيئة والنكهااااااااات

----------


## هنوده دبي

منو من التاجرات اللي اتسوي اكل .. بس اتكون في بوظبي !!

----------


## مريووومه

> خواتي
> منو توفر لي هالاكياس

----------


## uae_9009

من من التاجرات عندها ورد كوريشه؟؟

----------


## بيت البسكويت

التاجرات اللى عندهم فساتين قصيره راقيه مب اي شي الخامه زينه وباسعار حلوة يراسلونى

----------


## بيت البسكويت

هيه صح وياليت لو الصور من تصوير التاجره مابى اطلب وعقب يطلع شكلها غير عن الصورة

----------


## عيون حياتوه

> لاااااااااااااااااااانجري
> 
> التاجرات الحلوات اللي عندهن لانجري حلو ومميز وبيبي دول وووو
> 
> واللي يبيعن اللانجري البغدادي بليييييييييييييييييز نحن هنا فانتظاركم خاطري فاللانجري البغدادي
> 
> امممم يغيت العاب زوجية والعصي المضيئة والنكهااااااااات




امممممممم ،، اكرر طلبيتي ياليت التاجرات يتكرموا علينا واتمنى الاسعار تكون معقولة

وبعد اتمنى التاجرة تصور لي بضاعتها بتصويرها الشخصي ،، يعني عالأقل اتأكد من الألواااان ولو ما قدرت موو مشكلة بس يفضل

----------


## ام سلامة..

> *حبيبااتي منو مممكن اتوفر الاتي ::*
> 
> *1 _ محتاجة لساعة رجالية 
> سعرها بحدود 700 الى 1000 درهم
> بشرط تكون ماركة اصلية ومب مستخدمة جديدة مع الضمان* 
> 
> ×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××
> 
> *2 - بغيت الالعاب الزوجيه بأسعار الجمله ... وباخذ من احلى سعر* 
> ...

----------


## عيون حياتوه

تاجراتنا

بغيت بدل رقص ارجوكم

وابيها راقية مو دفشه بشكلها

وياليت ياليت صوير تلفون

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مسا الخير تاجراتنا العزيزات

من فترة كنت شايفة نعال (عزكم الله)

ع شكل وردة جورية حمراء

والتاجرة ماقصرت .. طرشت لي العنوان

بس للأسف ان يوم لاب توبي اخترب

انمسح العنوان

فياليت اللي اتعرفها اتخبرني

وأعتقد هي من مصر

----------


## ذهبيه

بنااات منووووو يسوي طلوووووووووووع
بس يكون شي سبشل ومميز

----------


## ftoon-uae

ضروري تاجرات ..

ابا المشد الاندونيسي ....

----------


## Designer-L

السلالالالام عليكم


اللي تعرف منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع الشمع البرازيلي تخبرني بليييييييييييييييييييييز من كمن شهر وانا ادوووووره

يزاها الله خير والله يوفقها ويرزقها اللي في خاطرها اللي بدلني على التاجره اللي تبيع الشمع البرازيلي

في انتظااااركن

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

هلا الغاليات

منو من التاجرات عندها:

لـعــبـة يـانـصـيـب الـمـحـبـيــن Lovers Lotto بـالـلـغــة الـعـربـيـة

لـعــبـة الـنـــرد الـزوجـي الـمـضـئ بـالـلــغــة الـعــربـيــة

وتقدر اتوفرها لي خلال ها الأسبوع

----------


## أم دانووه

السلام عليكم بنات 

بغيت شيل للسفر تكون ملونة و حلوة و طويلة و الاهم السعر المميز

----------


## أم فطوومه

*السلام عليــــــــــــكم ورحمة اللـــــــــه وبركاته

بغيت جلابيات حق البنوتات

عمر بنتي قريب السنه

بلييييييز الي تعرف اي تاجره تبيع هالسوالف تخبرني برساله خاصه

مشكووورات خواتي*

----------


## دلع1990

دلع1990 
هاااي صبايا 

بغييييييت بووت طوييل مب شرط كعب او حتى كعب كلو واحد
عادي مب ماركه المهم يكون نظييييييييف حتى لو مستعمل 

اللون بني او اسود
السايز 40 او 39 

+
بغيت شااال اوجاكيت صغييير اللون تركواااز 
بغيته ع فستان عندي سمبل.. ويالبيت يكون ساده او نقشته خفيفه
شرات هاللون تقريبا 
http://www.alwatanyh.com/imgcache/4288.png

----------


## العوش99

هلا خواتي .. ابا نافوررررة الشوكلاته وبسعر حلو .. اللي تعرف حد يبيعها بليز يخبرني على الخاص 

والله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*.. ابااااا ما سكاااات الكولاجين .. اللي اتبيعن ام سواف 

والله خاطريه فيهن .. وتوني اشوف موضوووعهاااا

وااااااااااااااء*

----------


## **أمة الله**

منو تقدر توفر لي ستيك فاونديشن من ماركة كريولاين اللي تستخدمه الممكيجه ايمان السيد؟
او اذكروا لي محلات هالماركة في الشارجة 
ياريت على الخاص يكون

----------


## pure smile

السلام عليكم ..
خواتي ابغي سكيني جينز .. ألواان 
بس قياسات كبيرة يعني 38 أو أكبر
ياريت اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه تراسلني ع الخاص ..

----------


## hala1

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

يالطيبات اريد ساعه بالمان من الموديل القديم او الجديد ..... 

وشكرا

----------


## اريام2

منو توفر لي عطور اصليه

----------


## الاسطـــوره

منو التاجره اللى تبيع سجااداة الصلاه تكون طقم يعني الشيله والسياده نفس الشي اباااهم ضروري

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

منو من التاجرات تبيع وقي الصلاة الكاملة اقصد تنلبس جاهزة
يعني فيها اكمام ومخيوط صوب الوجه
اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص لاني يمكن انسى وما ادخل مرة ثانية

----------


## عيون حياتوه

تاجراتنا الغاليات

انا كذا مرة طلبت لانجري وكذا تاجرة طرشت لي بس ما اقتنعت وايد لاني من كل تاجرة عيبني شي وجي ما اقدر اطلب من كل وحده شي واحد او شيئين

بغيت شراريب اشكال والوان وقفازات بعد هذا اهم شي عندي الحين لاني يغيت اشتري كمية منهن ولو في لانجري ما علي زيادة الخير خيرين بنشوف يمكن يعيبني شي

----------


## أم حمـدان

السلام عليكم حبيباتي

أنا أدور قطع الماركات الحرير
قبل كانت في وحده تبيعهم هني ياليت لو حد يقدر يوفرلي اياهم او ع الاقل يخبرني وين احصلهم

وبعد بغيت الdancing mat 



ياريت لو حد يرد علي ع الخاص

----------


## الاسطـــوره

محد رد علي بخصوص السياادات الصلاه بلييز بسرع وقت

----------


## سراب 44

خواتي اريد مقص الحف بالجمله ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كحيله

منو تقدر اتوفرلي مانكانات.. للفساتين الحريم والبنوتات.. كبير وصغير
وباسعاار مناسبه.. بلييييييز ع الخاااص

----------


## ظبيانيه اصيلة

السلام عليكم
خواتي من تسوي كب كيك يكون بأشكال حلوة لحفلة يهال
بس تكون من بوظبي

ياريت اشوف نماذج من الشغل والاسعار

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

ما عرفت وين انزل الموضوع 

انشاء الله يكون هذا المكان الصح و ارجوا بأن تساعدوني

يالسه ادور على فيلا للبيع في إي مناطق ( مردف -مزهر- الورقاء -المحيصنة أو المناطق القريبا منها)

للاستعمال الشخصي ( يعني نسكن فيها ) بيت العمر 



4 غرف نوم و السعر بحدود 3 مليون 


اذا حد عنده او يعرف حد يخبرني


مشكورين

----------


## نبض القلم

منو تبيع مكياج بي ناي؟؟؟

----------


## غلاهاا

السلام عليكم .....شحالكن خواتي 
منو تقدر توفر لي شنط ماركات من برا ؟الاصليه واكون شاكره لها

----------


## أم ود!د

بنات بغيت أقلام الحناء

فية وحده كانت اتبيعهم بس ما حصلة موضوعها

----------


## ensana

أدور سجادة العود بسعر حلو.....

----------


## ام حسوون

لو سمحتو ادور ألعاب تخص المتزوجين للتسليه؟؟؟

----------


## sara311

منو تقدر اتوفرلي زيت للشعر ( يعالج التساقط ) انا سمعت ان احسن الانواع الي اتكون مصنوعه من الحبه السوده او الجرجير .. بليييز بناااات ضروووووووووري .. و بعد ادرو على التاجره الي اتغلف هدايا على شكل كيك

و بعد ادور على التاجره الي اتوفر المشد الاندونيسي حق بعد الولاده

و شكرا ^_^

----------


## ensana

أدور بنطلونات جلد...ويفضّل لو يكون اللون أسود....للوزن 65.......

----------


## كزابلانكا

منو التاجرة اللي اتبيع قطعة البلاستك اللي تنحط عالكواية عشان ما تحرق الملابس 

نسيت نك نيمهنا ؟

----------


## فديتني والله

ابا بديهات أوبدل غريبه وإغرائيه بأسرع وقت ظروري

----------


## سمر 111

بنات انا بغيت
حبوب سيبروفيتا
لزياده الوزن
بس
اريد اللي توفرها نكون من الاماراات
عسب تسهل عمليه التوصيل
وبكم سعرها

بليز راسلوني عالخاص

----------


## al_amal80

ممكن رابط البنت اللي تبيع السيارة اللي تمشي عالجدار

----------


## أم فطوومه

ومنوه يعرف حرمه تسوي هدايا بالبيزات؟؟؟

----------


## عنــــــادي

بغيت 3 أشياء


السجاده والشرشف الي يكونون طقم كانت وحده من التاجرات تبيعه بس ماذكر من 


وابي قلم التايد 


وابي باليته الظل المائي لماركه بن نااي

----------


## cute lady

بغيت طاولة اللاب توب الخشبيه

----------


## روح المسا

*بغيت منظره التسريحه اللي تكون فـيها لمبات -- ضروري*

----------


## شبيه الورد

ادور قطوة شيرازية عمرها فحدود الشهرين تكون بيج او بيضة تربية منازل

----------


## عيون حياتوه

تاجراتنا الحلوات كلكن نزلتوا قطع 

أنا أبي شمدااااااات أو وقايات مال البيت

أبيهم شربت يعني النوعية ناعمه وخفيفة وابي دزاينات حلوة حق العراايس

----------


## مسايا غاليري

*بغيت كبسولات حق الشعر ( الابر) .... مابغي أي شي .. ابغي نوعية ممتازة توقف التساقط وتعدل الشعر *

----------


## M!ss_Ferrari

هلا خواتي ...

شخباركن عساكن بخير إن شاء الله ...

خواتي بغيت منكن خدمه لو في وحده تقدر توفر لي هالشراشف ...

ويزاها الله ألف خير ...

وتسلمن ...

----------


## lotus-girl

بغيت السلال وبوكسات وعلب كلينكس مزينة بدانتيل وكريستال بس شغل يدوي وشكرااااا

----------


## بنت المزاايين

السلام عليكم
بغيت منكن سجادة الصلاه هي وشيلتهاااا

----------


## غموض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خواتي بغيت جلابيات للبيت وتنفع للطلعه

----------


## مريوم الأموره

أنا أدور على تاجره ماأعرف اسمها هي تييب فساتين من السعوديه
ياريت الي تعرف اسمها أو أي شي يدلني عليها أكون شاكرت لها

----------


## مسايا غاليري

امبولات للشعر  :Frown:  

اباهن

----------


## عشق عيوونك

بغيت راعيه الاستيكرات مالت الاب توب

بسس يكون ع حسب طلبناا الصوره

----------


## بنت بابا2525

تجورااااات بغيت مخدة الحوامل بس تكون داخل الامارات 

والسعر طبعا ... بلييز مستعيله عليهاااا

هاي 



او هاي

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

السلام عليكن تاجرااااتنا 
بغيت من الأبواك الماركات الرجالية ,,, ظروري فديتكن

----------


## نصابو

مرحبهـ
جيف حاالكن
انا خاطــــــــــــــــــــــــــريه فـ مخلل خيار خخخخخ من كم يوم فـ خاطريه
وعاد انا ماخليه حايه تلحق خاطريه مووول
فـ قلت محد غير خواتيه اللي فالمنتدى بيوفرون ليه المخلل
ابا مخلل صح مظبووووووووط يعني اخلص الغرشه فـ حينهاا
انا من عيمان ...,,, عشان التوصيل اخبركم خخخ
اللي تقدر توفر ليه مخلل خيار مظبوط يعني مالح وشويه حار تراسلنيه فالخااص ^_^
وشكراا

----------


## السحب العالية

هلا خواتي
منو من التاجرات الى تبيع غرش عطور صغيره الحجم الى تتكون الوانها من فضي وذهبي وردي ضرووووووووري وبعد تقدر توفرلي بوكس الساعات

----------


## انت غـلاي

كانت وحده تبيع فكس حق الجسم اتيبه من برع 

ياريت اللي يعرفها يطرشلي الرابط مالها

----------


## rose_dxb

السلام عليكم 

بغييت كفرات حق البلاك بيري بولد قبل يوم الجمعه .. الي تقدر توفرلي تراسلني ... مابا سيلكون ..

----------


## غروك

*أبا روجات بن ناي بليز*

----------


## نبع الحـب

حبوبات

بغيت أعرف منو من التاجرات تبيبع شيل رسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وقيمة الشيل على 150 درهم
لأني بصراحة شفت موضوعها بس ما حفظت الاسم والموضوع

بانتظار ردكم

----------


## أم ود!د

ابغي اقلام الحنا

----------


## الناعمة_999

*السلام عليكن والرحمه .. 


بنات انا من اسبوع تقريبا شفت موضوع بس مادري في اي قسم في هالمنتدى .. 
وحده كانت مسوية عرض جميييييييييييييل جدا .. 

تبيع دخون + معطر للفراش + عطر للجسم + عطر عادي .. وايي معاه هديه بعد ..

وكل هذا بسعر 500 درهم .. كانت مسويه عرض ..
في آخر موضوعها كاتبه مفاجأتي لكم انه هذا كله ب 500 درهم .. 

وانا يالسه ادور عليها ومب قادره احصل نكها او موضوعها .. 

بليز حد يساعدني .. 

والسموحه منكم ..*

----------


## الغاويـــة

بنات بغيت شي منكن

هو اني اطرش كيكة لــ يوم ميلاد طفل صغير ..هم من امارة ثانية

أنا ما اقدر اروح لهم لأني بكون مسافرة بإذن الله..

فــبغيت اطلب طلبية ويوصلونها الكيكة للبيت..يعني اطرش لهم هدية ^_^


|| الطلبية أبغيها في العين ||

----------


## نصابو

منوو التااجره اللي كانت تبيع لوشنات ربع توله بـ 3 دراهم مع التغليف
اممم اباها ظروري قبل يوم السبت
اللي تعرفها ياليت لو اطرش ليه رابطها على الرسايل الخاصه ويزاها الله خير ^_^

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

ابا غراش العطور الصغيرة للتستر ^^

----------


## ::P!nky::

منو تقدر توفر لي ملابس من اي نوع بس تكون خامة الرسم جلد النمر بليز

قمصان تي شيرت اي شي ويا ريت لو وحده عندها قميص بكم طويل خامة جلد النمر 


وابي ساعه اصليه ... جلد بس تكون حلوه 
وسعرها اقل من 800 درهم

----------


## Nsayem37173

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبوباتي منو تقدر تسويلي هدية رجالية وتكون راااااااااااااقية وكلاااااااااااااااااس بمعنى الكلمة

ما أباها تكون أي كلام ويكون سعرها فيها وتستاهل

فبليز ما عندي وقت أضيعه بالرسايل الخاصة مع أي حد

اللي ما عندها طلبي رجاااااااااااااء لا تراسلني

الطلب وااااااااااااااضح جداااااااااااااااا

----------


## ainain

*منو التاجرة اللي تبيع طقم الشاي مع الاستاند؟؟؟
شكله قريب من هذا يا بنات بس معاه ابريق (براد شاي) كما ان الطقم اللي عارضاه التاجرة وشفتو من زمن ملون على شكل ازهار و دوائر ملونة:
*

----------


## دلووعة السطوة

محتاجة لابتوب توشيبا .. 


الغالياات من تقدر توفر لي هالجهااز من توشيباا ؟؟ 
لاني دورته فبعض المحلاات وما حصلته 




نوع الموديل Portégé A600 : A605-P210

ومواصفاته فهالصفحة
http://laptops.toshiba.com/laptops/p...A600/A605-P210

----------


## Me2008

مدحبا تاجراتنا العزيزات
بغيت اسال اذا في وحدة تبيع او تقدر توفرلي غتر رجاليه ماركات مثل ماركه فندي وغيرها
في انتظاركم

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبغي سوالف كشخة أعدل فيها غرفتي .. أي شيء ينفع للغرف راسلوني فيه على الخاص و اللي بيعجبني غرضها هي بس اللي برد عليها و الباقي لا لأني ما بكون بحاجته ..

----------


## Miss_Shamsya

ربيعتي تبا تحتفل يعيد زواجها وادور فستان ابيض خفيف ويا طرحه وتاج وياليت الفستان يكون نفس استايل الاجانب لانه ريلها بس بشوفها فاتمناا اتساعدونها

----------


## بلا قيود

مرحبا 

بنات وسيدات الامارات منو تقدر اتوفرلي

جلابية او بدلة رااااااااااااقية >> مسوين حفلة برجووع الولدة وبتكون حفلة كبيرة

وابي شي مناسب وراااقي 


وع خاص بليز

----------


## ام غيثم

*بليييييز منو بيقدر يوفر لي شنطه لحفظ السوع باسرع وقت*

----------


## Designer-L

> السلالالالام عليكم
> 
> 
> اللي تعرف منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع الشمع البرازيلي تخبرني بليييييييييييييييييييييز من كمن شهر وانا ادوووووره
> 
> يزاها الله خير والله يوفقها ويرزقها اللي في خاطرها اللي بدلني على التاجره اللي تبيع الشمع البرازيلي
> 
> في انتظااااركن

----------


## Ribbon-Bow

احتاج تاجره تقدر توصلي خلطات ام حمودي للعروس وغيرها من الخلطات للبحرين لانه البريد مايقبل الشحن ولها عمووله اتمنى المسااااااااعده ضروري

----------


## المصارعه

ابي وحده توقف لي في المعرض الملا لمده 18 يوم وبعطيها بنسبه
صبح ومسا

المعرض في دبي

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

السلام عليكم
شحالكن تاجراتنا ,, منو تروووم توفرلي بوك *بربري* ,, ياليت تراسلني عالخااص ,,

----------


## نبض أحمد

البنات اللي يبيعن لانجري ووقمصان نوم مغريه يا ريت تطرشولي الكاتلوج ..

لاني تعبت وانا ادور ><

اتريااا ها .. >>> جلدي ,, خخخخ

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> أبغي سوالف كشخة أعدل فيها غرفتي .. أي شيء ينفع للغرف راسلوني فيه على الخاص و اللي بيعجبني غرضها هي بس اللي برد عليها و الباقي لا لأني ما بكون بحاجته ..

----------


## "الورد"

لي عندها قمصان نوم طويله ياليت اطرش لي بليز قمصان طويلة مب قصيره

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

انا ابغي زيت الزيتون الاصلي من سوريا 

من تقدر اتوفره لي

----------


## غرشوبة2008

أبغي سوالف كشخة أعدل فيها غرفتي .. أي شيء ينفع للغرف راسلوني فيه على الخاص

----------


## مشتاقة لقطر

ابي حدي يوفر لي عربانات ماركات ؟؟ 

نفس هذي مثلا او اي ماركة ثانية

http://upload.uaewomen.net/uploads/i...99b7f4d337.jpg

----------


## مهاجره بأحساس

بنات بغيت توقيع فلاشى

الى تعرف تتواصل معاى على الخاص :Smile:

----------


## شاعرة العشق

مطلوووووب بلاااااك بيري بووووولد مع الضمااان بسعر حلوووو

----------


## angel2008

تاجراتنا الغاليات

اللي عندها جلابيات قطن خفيفه للصيف طبعا يديده مب مستعمله مفصله بقياسات مختلفه مع شيلهن بسعر حلووو بليز
اطرشلي ع الخاص
مب القطعه اللي لازم نوديهاا الخياااط لااا

وشي ثاني
ادور على فستان ابيض نااااعم حرير معاه طرحه قصييييره اذا متوووفر  :Smile:

----------


## maho0o

امنو تقدر توفرلي هالشي

----------


## رفجه

خواتي الغاليات منو منكن تقدر توفرلي قلم تايد العجيب تراسلني على الخاص مع الشكر الجزيل والسموحه.

----------


## آنسات

بغيت طاولات لاب توب

----------


## بيت البسكويت

> ربيعتي تبا تحتفل يعيد زواجها وادور فستان ابيض خفيف ويا طرحه وتاج وياليت الفستان يكون نفس استايل الاجانب لانه ريلها بس بشوفها فاتمناا اتساعدونها


نفس الطلب وياليت يكون ايجار وبحدود المعقول لانى قبل طلبت والاسعار كانت خياااااليه بس لانه ماحد بيشوف غير ريلي وبس

----------


## شاعرة العشق

مطلوووووب بلاااااك بيري بوووولد بسعر حلوو مع الضمااااان

----------


## داوني العسل

*عزيزاتي التاجرات احتاج بعض العطور من الأمارات انا من السعوديه ياليت الي تقدر توفرلي طلبي اكون شاكره لها والعطور هذي بعض الأسماء الي اريدها 

رنان _خلاب_فيحاء_المثيل_وفي كم واحد غيرهم 

بليززز الي تعرفهم وتقدر توفرهم لي اكون شاكره ومقدره*

----------


## أميرة2009

منو عندها هذا 
http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...beede2abf2.jpg

----------


## أميرة2009

منو تقدر اتوفرلي القلوب المضيئة 
أو أي شكل ثاني مكعبات قلوب 
بطريقة سلم واستلم الغاليات

----------


## أم عقيل

من تقدر توفر لي بــــــــوت أحــــــمـــــــر 
ابليز اريدكن تساعدني وطبعًا بسعاااااركن الحلوه
مقاس 40 .....

----------


## اخر دلع

:SalamAlikom: 

الغاليه ممكن اللينك مال ام عبدالرحمن الي تسوي اكلات من بوظبي..
طرشولي اياه على الخاااص

اترياااااااااااكم

----------


## مــــريومه

أبا هدية أهديها

لبنت عمي عروس..ابا شيء فخم..يعني صندوق وفيه هدايا حلوه وتغليف حلو

ميزانيتي 2000 درهم...

ردو على في الخاص بليييز

----------


## مزمز2008

لو سمحتوا خواتي،، من ممكن اتوفر لي مستلزمات الأطفال حديثي الولادة و الحوامل من ملابس و الأغراض الخاصة فيهم و تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووون
 :13 (26):  :13 (26):  :13 (26): 

 :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## من أنا

منو التاجرة إلي من السعودية تبيع فساتين ..؟
الدلوعه شي اسمها ..
ابا لنك ملفها الشخصي بلييييييز

----------


## شاعرة العشق

مطلوووووب اكسسواراااات شعر من كرستااال بلووون احمر لفستاااااني

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 
أبغي لنك التاجره أم مطور اللي تبيع ملابس داخليه .... 
أرررجوووووكم بسرررررعه .....

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

منوو ترووم توفر لي توزيعات لمناسبة ملجة و يكون العدد 250 قبل اخر شهر 7 ويكون شي غريب او حلو وبسعر مناسب تتواصل معاي الخاص

----------


## العروس N

منو التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع بيجامات طقم للأم والبنت

----------


## أم امون

مرحبا خواتي 

منو التاجره اللي اتفصل هالعبي:

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## غزآل آلريم

لو سمحتوا اخواني بغيت حوض سمك يتعلق على الجدار وبسرعه

والسموحه
______

----------


## غزآل آلريم

وينكم محد يرد؟!؟!

----------


## حرمة

ودي مثل هاي الطاقية بالكروشي مين منكم يا الغاليات الي توفرها تراسلني عالخاص بالموديل والسعر

----------


## فن القفطان

منو التاجرة الي تسوي كييييييييييك

----------


## $AVON$

ابي تاجره توفر لي لاب توب سوني الاحمر

----------


## كزابلانكا

منو التاجرة اللي اتبيع العلب اللي تحفظ السوع اللي تكون كلها علب من الجلد ؟؟؟؟؟

بليز اتراسلني

----------


## Om Fatami

حبوبااااات بغيت تجهيزات البيبي بس تكون من ماركة بربري
ضروووووري

----------


## شاعرة العشق

بنااااااااات ابي مثل هذوول الشنط اللي عندهم يراسلووووني

----------


## أم امون

خواتي التاجرات منو تفصل عبي من 400 وفوق بقصات حلوة ويديدة

وممكن صور او وصله الموضوع للديزاينات وياليت ماتكون من خارج الامارات مافيني على حشرة خواتي


والسموحه منكن.

----------


## أم فطوومه

منو التاجره الي تبيع مفرش شرات مال الفنادق

وبغيت اعرف من وين اييبون مخدات الفنادق ابا شراته

----------


## قلبي المجروح

مرحباااااااااااا
منو تقدر توفر ملابس للحوامل اشكال راقيه تنلبس بالبيت وبرع البيت

----------


## ام غيثم

*السلام عليكم 


بنت خالتيه بتعرس قريب وحابه اسوي لها شنطه قمصان نوم حلوه وراقيه وجريئه 

بس فيه مشكله منو اللي بتقدر تحلها 

هيه متينه يعني تبالها 3 او 2 اكس لارج ع حسب القطعه اذا دنتيل يكون احس او التور 

وتقريبا وزنها والله اعلم 114 ما اعرف اذا بالغت*

----------


## (مزاجية)

السلام عليكم

بغيت اسال وين بحصل سيديهات تعليم مكياج مثل سيديهات بسام فتوح والا احمد قبيسي او جويل

اللي عندها خلفيه تدلني


باااااي

----------


## Bint El.Noor

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بغيت اسال وين بحصل سيديهات تعليم مكياج مثل سيديهات بسام فتوح والا احمد قبيسي او جويل
> 
> اللي عندها خلفيه تدلني
> 
> 
> باااااي






me 2

----------


## أم عشبة

خواتي..

الشهر الياي بكمل سنة من الزواج...

أبغي آخذ هدية لزوجي..

اللي تقدر تسويلي help

----------


## هاااااي

منو تقدر توفرلي أكياس للهدايا بس تكون رخيصة نوعاً ما لأن العضوة rozeeفديتها كانت توفر أكياس غاوية ورخيصة في نفس الوقت بس الحين وقفت فاللي تقدر ياريت تراسلني

----------


## ام ســاره

السلام عليكم 
منو تقدر توفرلي كفرات لممصاحف ... 
وشكرا

----------


## farawla_1x1

منو التاجره اللي تقدر توفرلي أغراض من النت ؟؟

----------


## شبيه الورد

ابي مستلزمات الحمام المغربي 
الصابون والليفة وغيره 
واللي تبيع ياريت تكون موجوده فالبلاد مابي سوالف شحن ما شحن 
وابي شرح بسيط لأستخدام كل شي فيهم لاني ماعرف ..
والسموحه

----------


## شبيه الورد

ادور شيل عليها حركات .. 
بس ماحب سوالف الفصوص وجي 
في شيلة مرة جفتها شرات الريش مقطعة 
اللي عندها اتطرشلي الصورة مع السعر

----------


## مسايا غاليري

> ادور شيل عليها حركات .. 
> بس ماحب سوالف الفصوص وجي 
> في شيلة مرة جفتها شرات الريش مقطعة 
> اللي عندها اتطرشلي الصورة مع السعر


وانا بعد نفس الطلب  :Smile:

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

ابا جلابيات راقية و مميزة لرمضان و العيد مايتعدون 400 درهم وكان شي تاجرة ZRI تسوي بس خلصن علي 

وين ممكن احصل لو من برع المنتدى؟؟ دلوني

----------


## rozee

يا من أرجولها كل خير
وأحبها في الله لاغير
اللهم ابعد عنها كل شر
واسعدها مدى الدهر
ويسر وسهل لها كل أمر
واغفر لها ولوالديها يوم الحشر
بارك الله جمعتك وسائر أيامك أم محمد

----------


## ميثاتي

السلام عليكم 
بنات بخيت فستان ليله حنا خضره مع الشيله الخضره والنعال الاخضر بس يكوون شي شي 

تطرش صوورتها 

وابغي مخمريه حق الشعر بس
وابغي سكارفات ملونه تكون عريضه وماتتبطل يوم البسها حق شهر العسل
اللي عندها ماتقصر معاااي تطرش وانشا الله خير

----------


## نانوني

السلام عليكم 
اشحالكم...

بنات منو التاجره اللي اتبيع الملال الزجاج ويا مغطاه اباهم ضروري..........؟؟

بلييييييييييز لا تنسون طلبي

موفقين يارب

مع السلامه

----------


## angel2008

بناااااااااااااات ابى فستان ناعم ابيض شيفووون

اباه بسعر معقوول لاني بلبسه مره وحده بس

----------


## فاقده حنيته

السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


بغيت جهاز تثبيت الكرستال البروفشنال تتج ضروري منوه بيوفره لي غير أختي missuae3003 لأنها موقفه الطلبات أو تقولون لي وين أقدر أحصله؟؟


والسموحه منكم

----------


## (مزاجية)

السلام عليكم

بغيت سيديهات تعليم مكياج مثل سيديهات بسام فتوح والا احمد قبيسي او جويل


باااااي

----------


## $AVON$

منو تقدر توفر لي طقم دلال بسعر حلو ومعقول

----------


## أمل الكعبي 77

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


بنات اشحالكم و شخباركم 


حبايبي الموضوع واضح من عنوانه ... 

أبي فستان عرس مقاس 20 يعني اكس اكس لارج و مسعره مناسب 

يعني محد يقولي 2000 و فوق على ساعتين !!و ابيه يكون للأجار بليييييييييييز

----------


## شاعرة العشق

فديــــــــــتكم ابي مثل هذوووول الشنط بضبط غير جي لااحد يرااسلني واصليييات وبسعر معقوووول

----------


## رحالةالعين

منووو الي تبيع البف مال الشعر

----------


## هاااااي

اشحالكن ياتاجرات
بغيت بلاك بيري بولد وكيرف واللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## rozee

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوره
أم محمد وصلتني الطلبيه
وششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا
على الهديه فاجأتيني وكلمة رووووووووعه قليله ياذوووووووق

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

منيه تقدر توفر لي أكياس المرحاض لاستعمال مرة وحدة فقط ( هذي الأكياس تنحط على المرحاض كرمتو وتنشال بعد الاستخدام) اللي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص وشكرا

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

بغيط مخلط دخون بعطر توم فورد (tom ford) 

لي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص .

----------


## آنسات

> منو تقدر توفرلي أكياس للهدايا بس تكون رخيصة نوعاً ما لأن العضوة rozeeفديتها كانت توفر أكياس غاوية ورخيصة في نفس الوقت بس الحين وقفت فاللي تقدر ياريت تراسلني

----------


## al3emyah

منو من التاجرات اتبيع مفارش بس أسعارها معقولة

وبغيت اسم التاجرة الي اتبيع بناطلين اسكيني بليييييييز

----------


## نانوني

السلام عليكم

اشحالكم بنات يا حلوين

بنات في عضوه اتسوي محافظ الفلوس مالت اليهال حق العيد ممكن ادلوني عليها او على الرابط لاني ما حصلته...؟؟

وياليت برساله خاصه اكون لكم شاكره 

مشكورين واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد

مع السلامه

----------


## مريوم الأموره

أنا بغيت شباصات للبنوتات الصغار الشكل دائري صغير 
مثل الي يلبسونه السودانيات ايحطونه في شعرهم المعقص
انشاءالله فهمتوا علي ..

----------


## مريوم الأموره

بشرح لكم أكثر دائري يفتح من الطرف ونحطه بالشعر ونسكره (تك تك)

----------


## هاااااي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشحالكم بنات يا حلوين
> 
> بنات في عضوه اتسوي محافظ الفلوس مالت اليهال حق العيد ممكن ادلوني عليها او على الرابط لاني ما حصلته...؟؟
> 
> وياليت برساله خاصه اكون لكم شاكره 
> 
> مشكورين واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد
> ...


أنا بعد

----------


## أم ريمااني

حبوبات انا بغيت تاجرة قطع قطن ايطااااالي اصلي مب خرطي وبأسعاار معقولة ..والوان والاشكال راقية وكوول وحلوة 
..اترياا رد بأسرع وقت ..

----------


## أم ريمااني

وابا وحدة عندهاا بجايم راقيات وحلوات ..للكبار والصغار ..وجلابيات حق البيت للرجال ..بس القطعة تكون اوكي ماتحبب..وتبرد..

----------


## أم ريمااني

وابا وحدة عندهاا مكياج من شركة ..ضروري

----------


## أم ريمااني

ابا وحدة يكون عندهاا لانجري وقمصان نوم بأسعر حلوة ومستعدة ..اطرش لي الشنطة للبيت ..

----------


## أم ريمااني

ابا وحدة يكون عندهااا شنط بأيعار معقووولة ..

----------


## أم ريمااني

ابا وحدة يكون عندهاا اشياء حلوة وغريبة ..ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## مزمز2008

لو سمحتوا خواتي أريد التاجرة الي تصمم ميداليات على رقم السيارة مع الصور و الاسعار و اذا أحد يعرف اسمها يدلني عليها ،،،،،
تسلمووووووووون

 :Anotherone:

----------


## هاااااي

اسمها ملا ك 12 بس الرقم بالانجليزي

----------


## (مزاجية)

السلام عليكم

بغيت سيديهات تعليم مكياج مثل سيديهات بسام فتوح والا احمد قبيسي او جويل


باااااي

----------


## حافية منتفة

منو تقدر توفرلي النيلة ( مال الجسم ) بشتري منها كمية بس بسعر مناسب

----------


## بنت المرحوم

منو تقدر توفرلي كفرات ماركه وطقم شنطه وسكارف ماركه وجلابيات للبيت بشيلهن ماركه

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 
منو تقدر توفرلي ماسكارا لوريال volume shocking .. 



بسعر مناسب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مريوم الأموره

حبيباتي بغيت مكياج ماركه من كل شي ؛أي شدو .بلاشر؛فراشي؛أقلام تحديد؛
أرواج؛ الخ
أباه بسعر معقول بليز أباه ماركه موتقليد لأني حساسه جدا وشكرا

----------


## عيون حياتوه

*شيل صفوه 

شيل صفوه 

شمدات 

شمدات

بنات والله عيزتمن أدور ابا شي يقنعني ابا شيل حق البيت بس تكون حلوه وراقية ونوعيتها ناعمه جدا جدا

يعني نوعية شربت اللي اتييج نااااااااااااااااااعمه وخفيفه


انا عروس ومتوهقة متعوده الاقي شراتهم فالسوق القديم فالشارجة والحين وين ما اروح ما احصل شي حلو*

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

بغيت اسوي لوقو لمنتجاتي الجديدة و الخلفية للعبايات اللي فيها الاسم و الرقم وستكرات بس بسعر حلو وشكل مميز

الله يحفظكن

----------


## zoomyat

منو اتبيع الصوابين المعطره؟

قبل كنت دوم اشتري من صبح وليل ... شكلها البنت وقفت لاني شفت ملفها وماحصلت شي للصوابين


ابغي منهم بالجمله .... 

راسلوني عالخاص للي عندهم .. وياليت اللي عندها تحط لي صور من الصوابين وتكتب لي الاسعار
وطريقه الدفع والتوصيل ... وبليييييز كتبوا لي اسم الشركه اللي تتعاملون وياها لان في شركه ماحب اتعامل وياها ...

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## كزابلانكا

بغيت هيلاهوب شفاف ابيض لعمر 3 او 4 سنوات 
ويكون نوع راقي 

وما ابا من خارج الامارات 
ابا بس من الامارات بليز 
يعني اي تاجرة من خارج الامارات لا اتراسلني

----------


## EYES

هلا خواتي الغاليات 

بغيت نعووول من امريكاا 

لانه عرسي قرب وانا بعدني ما خذتلي نعووول 

بلييييز .. سااعدوني

----------


## زوجة صلاح

ابا نعال او جوتي وكاب ماركة فندي

----------


## نانوني

هلا والله

اشحالكم بنات...

منو تقدر اتوفرلي برقع اللي يلبسونه العيايز... بس اباه صغير حق لعبه ابا اللبسها لكن ابا كميه.... وبسعر حلو مثلها....

مشكورين وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد

اتريا ردكم على الرساله الخاصه....

.....................................

----------


## نجم سهيل

كانت في تااجره تفصل في بوظبي اطقم مواليد وكانت تفصل فسااتين دانتيل للبنووتات وجلابياات 
فصلت عندها العاام حق بنتي ورديت ابا افصل نسيت اسمها وماعنديه رقمهااا اللي اتعرفها تراسلني ع الخاااص بلييييييييييييز ضرروري

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

هلاااا

بغيت سوالف دلع للغرفة ,, من فترة أدور و ما حصلت شيء يرضيني

و أبغي شباشب دلع للسيراميك قياس 38 و 39

و أبغي غرشة كحول لتخفيف تركيز العطور

و أبغي سوالف تزيين المكتب أبغيه لمكتب الدوام

----------


## hutoon

بغيت مانيكان بسعر مناسب

----------


## سفيرة مكياجي

مخرحبا شحالكم يالحلوات انشاالله بخير
منو منكم يقدر يوفرلي لابتوب بسعر اوكيه ومواصفاته زينه اذا كان مستعمل مب مشكله انا قالولي التاجره دندونه تقدر بس ماعرفت كيف اتواصل وياها وماتقصرون

----------


## سفيرة مكياجي

ممكن اتواصل ويا الاخت التاجره زيزي بس كيف اذا ماعليكم اماره تدلوني لاني بغيت منها اغراض

----------


## الهوامير

بليز بليز منو يقدر ايبلي اغراض من بررررررا يعني من الخارج بليز اللي يعرف يرسلي على الخاص

----------


## ام غيثم

بنات منو بتقدر توفر لي ساعة من فرزاجي اصليه تقليد المهم هساعه عندي

----------


## Creative

السلام عليكم

منو يعرف وحده اتسوي كـــــب كيـــــــكـ بس مع حركات وديزيناااات ؟؟

ضروري

----------


## نجم سهيل

> كانت في تااجره تفصل في بوظبي اطقم مواليد وكانت تفصل فسااتين دانتيل للبنووتات وجلابياات 
> فصلت عندها العاام حق بنتي ورديت ابا افصل نسيت اسمها وماعنديه رقمهااا اللي اتعرفها تراسلني ع الخاااص بلييييييييييييز ضرروري

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي درزن مقص الحف الايراني الحديد مب البلاستيك

----------


## هواجر

حبيباتي 


من منكم تقدر توفر لي صنارات أو الإبر تبع الكروشية .. خاااطري فيهم .. 


وأبي جميع الأرقام .. اللي نفس هالصورة 




بنات واللي يعافيكم اللي تقدر توفرهم تقول لي .. وبجميع القياس 

وووبعد أبي مجلات لشالات باترونات هم كروشية .. 


وشكرا مقدما 


هواااجر

----------


## bsmah

مرحبا يا تاجرات 
لو سمحتوا ممكن توزيعات حق الليله .. ابي اكياس او بوكسات حلوه تناسب حق الليله .. 

وشكرا

----------


## al_amal80

:Salam Allah: 

منو تقدر توفر لي علبة الملابس الداخلية .. انا منها كميه ..

----------


## هنادي1

اريد كتاب الطبخ عالم حواء لو سمحتن مين اشتريه

----------


## هاااااي

> اريد كتاب الطبخ عالم حواء لو سمحتن مين اشتريه


من عند التاجرة أم حمدان 26

----------


## bnotat

بنات والله مستعيله.. 

منو تقدر توفرلي المفرش المضيء بس على الأقل يوم الأحد الظهر يكون عندي، و لو يوم السبت بعد وااايد زين...

لأنه أباه ضروري و حتى بعد لو عندها الكاس المضيء ما بتقصر...

----------


## أم خلــودي

مين من التاجرات تقدر تسوي لي سمبوسة لرمضان للتفريز لأني مسافرة وأبي أعقد معاها وما برد الإقبل رمضان بكم من يوم
لو أي وحدة تقدر تقول لي أسعارها وتراسلني وأكون شاكرة لها

----------


## Creative

> السلام عليكم
> 
> منو يعرف وحده اتسوي كـــــب كيـــــــكـ بس مع حركات وديزيناااات ؟؟
> 
> ضروري


وتكووون في بـــوظـــبــــــي

بليز ساعدوني =/

----------


## mooni

منو تقدر توفر لي مانيكان وتكون مناسبه للمكياج ..؟؟

بلييييييييييييييز التاجره اللي ممكن توفرها لي تراسلني ع الخاااااااااااااااااص

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## أم فطوومه

بغيت جلابية بلييييييز

----------


## أحبك حبيبي

مراااااااااااحب خواااااااتي التاااااجراااااات ..

انا ابا اغرااااااض من ماركة جوسي كوتور .. منو تقدر اتوفرلي ايااااه ؟؟؟
انا شفتهن من موقع ebay ,ومب موجود في موقعهم وعيبني .. =) !!

وطلب ثاااني اذا ماعليكن امر.. 
ابا افكااار حق هديه ربيعتيه عيدميلادها تقريبا عقب شهر ونص .. وابا ايبلها شي يكون غريب وحلو ويتم وياهااااا .. =) ..


ومشكورااااات

----------


## أم امون

مرحبا خواتي من التاجره اللي تبيع نعول من امريكا 

غير دلوعة امها وزيزي؟

----------


## بدووويه

ابا تاجرة تبيع ارقام اتصالات حد يقوولي

----------


## جمر بارد

منو تعرف وين احصل بدل الرياضه الي مثل بدل السونا 

كانت قبل منتشره ما اعرف اذا موجود منها الحين

----------


## ميثاتي

منو تقدر تووفرلي ذلاخات سراميك
؟؟؟

----------


## al_amal80

> منو تقدر توفر لي علبة الملابس الداخلية .. انا منها كميه ..

----------


## عيون حياتوه

تاجرات اللانجري طرشولي عالخاص

----------


## عيون حياتوه

منو تقدر توفر لي لانجري

الطلبية مستعجله للعرايس


والله العظيم وانا ما حلف كذب ان طالبه من عند وحده لانجري لعرسي لكنها بكل برود تقول لي انشغلت وما ترد علي

شسوي عرسي قرب وانا كنت معتمده عليها،،،،، منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي لانجري واطرشه خلال فتره قصيره او اطرش لي جنطه وانا اختار ،،،،ارجوكم دبروني

انا قياسي ميديام وسمول يعني ينفعلي لفري سايز

----------


## شاعرة العشق

ابـــــي تاااجره تطلب لي منو مواااااااااااااااااقع من عندي

----------


## الخدمونية

منو اتسو هدايا تنفع لعمتي وامي

يعني قطعة حرير مع شيلة وعطر وهالسوالف يعني

ياليت لي عندها اتطرشلي صور ع الخاص

وميزانيتي للهدية الوحدة 300 درهم

----------


## al_amal80

> منو تقدر توفر لي علبة الملابس الداخلية .. انا منها كميه ..

----------


## نانوس الورديه

السلام عليكم






اخواتي منو التاجرة الي تبيع الة الرسم على الأظافر مثل الي بالصور

----------


## دفآ سنيني

مرحبااا الغاليااااات .. 

الله يجزيكن خير على مجهودكن الطيب .. 

انا بغيت نعووول بـ(كعب) بس مش عووود .. او دبابه شرات هالصور .. لقيت وحده تبيع فالمول الذهبي بس للأسف ما ترد علي











اللي عنده نفس هالتشكيييله لا يبخل علي ... 

ويزاكن الله خيييير

----------


## الـيـاهــي

مرحبـــا 

بنات بغيـــت أعرف منـــو من التــاجرات تسوي أكواب تشيز كيــــك حجم صغيــــر ..؟

----------


## لوفي 6

أجبـآن القرية العـآلميهـ ، ، اللي يكونن بنكهـآت مثل جبن بالمكدوس / جبن بالشطهـ / جبن بنعناع

و أجبـآن أم حمزة

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ::P!nky::

ابي وحده توفر لي بوك نسائي حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مرااااحب يا بنات

منو عندها بجايم للبنات

لعمر 7 و 10 سنوات

فيها شخصية اسفونج بوب

هذا الاسفنجة الصفراء

----------


## GOAHEAD

هلا من تقدر توفرلي المنتجات الزوجية بالنكهات بسعر حلو؟ يعني شفت اسعار متنافسه وبعد ابا اسال عن منتج البف الاصلي من امريكا وحده اتبيعه ب 130 ووحده ب 150 وابا الاحسن وتسلمون

----------


## al_amal80

> منو تقدر توفر لي علبة الملابس الداخلية .. انا منها كميه .. بس بدون مبالغة في السعر .. وحدة كانت بتعطيني اياهن ب 18 وللحين ماردت علي .. وحدة ب 20 بس للاسف وحدة خذتهن قبلي

----------


## رقيقة

منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفر لي لاب توب 13 انش او 12 
وافضل يكون سوني فايو 
واتكون موصفاته من اقل من هذي المواصفات 

Intel® Centrino Core™ 2 Duo Processor 2.26
4GB DDR2
320 ‏GB Hard Disk
128MB Intel card
DVD/RW Double Layer
"Bright Screen 14.1
1.3MPXL Web Cam Camera + Mic
Wireless LAN
Creative Sound Blaster 16 Bit
Bluetooth‏
Windows Vista Premeum
Lithiom Battry With 8 Cells with 4 hours hard performance
English /Arabic Keyboard
Origional Carry Case
Inter national Warranty Class A for 1 year
واتمنى سعره ما ايعدي 4000 ^_^

----------


## sara311

السلام عليكم بنات

ارجوووووووووووكم ساعدوني أدرو على تاجره اتبيع ساعات ماركات عالميه بأسعار وااايد حلوه .. و بالاخص ماركة كونكورد ... انا مره شفت موضوع عن بيع ساعات ماركه CONCORD ... بلييييييز بنات الي اتعرف هاي التاجره اتراسلني عل خاص .. او اي تاجره ثانيه اتبيع ساعات ماركات 

شكرا ^_^

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## alolo

من تقدر توفر لي 

اساور كارتير

http://www.theluxechronicles.com/the...tybracelet.jpg

----------


## سامرية الليل

منو تقدر توفرلي قلم الاذكار بسعر 1 درهم ؟؟؟؟ 

بس اباها من الامارات

حصلت وحدة في المنتدى تبيعه بس هيه من مصر .. وسعر التوصيل وايد غالي 

ابا وحدة من الامارات ..

----------


## to0omy

بناااااااااات انا ادور كاميرا المراقبه ..
اللي تبيعها او اللي تعرف منو اللي تبيعها
بليز تراسلني عالخاص ^_^

----------


## al_amal80

> منو تقدر توفر لي علبة الملابس الداخلية .. انا منها كميه ..





>

----------


## هاااااي

منو من التاجرات تروم توفرلي 3 مفارش مضيئة بيضاء بس الكتابة بالوردي أبغيها ضروري نهاية هالأسبوع

----------


## rose_dxb

السلام عليكم


الي تقدر اتوفرلي قطعتيين حرير ويا شيلهم.. ابااهم ضرووري و الاسعار ما تتعدى ال 150 ... 
( مابا الوان فااقعه ) 

و اباهن يووصلني باجر و الا الي عقبه .. لو التاجره بغت اني اتلاقى معاها ما عندي مانع .. لاني ابااهن ضروووري 
و حتى لو بطرشلي ع شركه ارامكس .. مستعده ادفع لها ع التحويل البنكي او الانصااري بس شرط يوصلني ع يوم الخميس بالكثييييييييييييييييييييييير



انا من دبي

----------


## كزابلانكا

منو تقدر اتوفر لي الجهاز اللي عن طريقه ارن الجرس مثلا 
وايرن عند الخدامة واتي عندي فوق

اباه قوي وايوصل 
لأن الخدامة برع في الملحق وانا غالبا اكون في الفيلا فوق

----------


## eman987

مرحبا. منو تقدر توفرلي علكة تكبير الصدر B2Up من هذا الموقع بلييييييييز Pueraria Gum http://www.beautygum.com/beauty-gum.html#Pueraria 
او
http://www.getbustupgum.com/bust-up-...Pueraria%20Gum

----------


## الناعمة_999

*مرحبا بنات ..
منو تروم توفر لي هاي الميداليه ؟؟؟



طبعا تعرفون انه التاجرة البرونزيه ( خطيرة الملامــح ) 
تسوي هالميداليات .. بس انا طلبت منها وهي حليلها تقول انه وقفت تسوي هالشي لانه الدراسه اظن شاغلتنها .. والريال إلي تتعامل معاه مسافر .. 

وانا خاطريه اسوي هالميداليه .. بليز ابا حد يعرف يسويها .. بأقرب وقت .. لانه يالسه ازهب هديه لعيد ميلاد زوجي .. 

والسموحه منكن ..*

----------


## الناعمة_999

*يقولون انه شي وحده تسوي نفس هاي الميداليات .. اسمها ملاك 12

وانا دورت على هالنك بس ماحصلتها ..




بليز إذا تعرفون حد خبرونيه وبأسرع وقت ..*

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## دلاال

مرحبااااا

منو توفر ليتات الإضاءه حق المناسبات ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

بنات منو بتوفرلي بلاك بيري ستورم

يديد ولا مستعمل ؟

بسعر حلوو

اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم يا تاجرات 

مين تقدر توفرلى الاشياء دى 

وتكون بسعر حلو 

وتكون تاجرة بالامارات ويا ريت لو تكون بالشارقة يكون افضل وافضل

وتكون الاغراض متوفرة عندها مش لسة هتعمل طلبية 

شامبو ميتال الاندونيسيى3 حبة 

المشدى الاندونيسى 2 حبة 

طبيب الشعر مون سلفر الصينى 2 حبة 

الماسك التيلندى انتاج اندونيسيا 2 حبة 

يا ريت باسرع وقت واللى عندها ترسلى علي الخاص الخاص الخاص

ومشكورين يا غالين

----------


## أم الغلا

مرحبا بنات من ممكن توفريلي الغلاف الشفاف اللي يحمي الكي بورد

----------


## توتاي

مرحبا 
منو توفر شيل صفوه ملونه ساده 
احيدني شفت تاجره تبيع كل اللوان بس نسيت منوه

----------


## أسيرة الجفون

مرااحب 

ابااا فستااان لعرسي لبنات اختي وحده عمرها 2 ووالثانيه 9 اشهر ضروري

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## Elegant Girls

منو تقدر توفر فساتين سهره راقيه

----------


## rose_dxb

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> الي تقدر اتوفرلي قطعتيين حرير ويا شيلهم.. ابااهم ضرووري و الاسعار ما تتعدى ال 150 ... 
> ( مابا الوان فااقعه ) 
> 
> و اباهن يووصلني باجر و الا الي عقبه .. لو التاجره بغت اني اتلاقى معاها ما عندي مانع .. لاني ابااهن ضروووري 
> و حتى لو بطرشلي ع شركه ارامكس .. مستعده ادفع لها ع التحويل البنكي او الانصااري بس شرط يوصلني ع يوم الخميس بالكثييييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> ...



لقيييت الطلب خواتي ^^

----------


## هيام2

لا اله الا الله

----------


## rozee

اسال الله ان لا يرد لك دعوة 
ولا يحرمك فضله ويحفظ اسرتك واحبتك
ويسعدك ويفرج همك وييسر امرك 
ويغفر لك ولوالديك وذريتك 
وان يبلغك اسمى مراتب الدنيا 
واعلى منازل الجنة 
( اللهم امين )

----------


## كل الحلا

مرحبا 

بغيت بخاخ السيقان سالي هانسن

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

*أبا حبوب فايتو شيب النحف مالي خلص واللي اشتري من عنده خلص وماقام ايب احيد في وحده في المنتدى تبيعه ابا اعرفه وينها وممكن توفره لي لوسمحتواااا 


وشكراااا*

----------


## أم العنوود

هلا حبوبات
منوه من الاخوات اللي يسون تواقيع تقدر تساعدني بس باسرع وقت
انا حاليا في الكويت وحصلت بضاعه روعه
وحابه أعرضها في النت
بس كل ما احمل الصور ما تطلع عندي
فحابه وحدة تنزل لي الموضوع اطرش لها الصور وتعدلهم لي وتطرشهن وأنا أنزل الموضوع بس باسرع وقت لني برجع من الكويت يوم الأثنين
فابغي انزل الموضوع قبل ما ارجع علشان استقبل الطلبات
وكل شي باجره

----------


## أم العنوود

اللي مستعده تساعدني ترد عليه على الخاص

----------


## أم عقيل

مرحباااا بتاجراتنا
بقيت حنى حق تنعيم الشعر 
بس بسعر حلووو يعني مب غالي
ومشكورات...

----------


## أم العنوود

وينكن يا بنات التواقيع
أبغي فزعتكن

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

> *أبا حبوب فايتو شيب النحف مالي خلص واللي اشتري من عنده خلص وماقام ايب احيد في وحده في المنتدى تبيعه ابا اعرفه وينها وممكن توفره لي لوسمحتواااا 
> 
> 
> وشكراااا*



لا حياة لمن تنادي  :Frown:

----------


## هاااااي

> مرحبا 
> 
> بغيت بخاخ السيقان سالي هانسن



me to

----------


## أم امون

خواتي منو تبيع عطور فرنسيه اصليه ضروووووووووري؟

----------


## شـوق الامارات

وين احصل مناشف السباحه(روب)عدد2 بس يكون ثجيل يعني ينشف موب شرات مال نعومي موب شي ماينشف الماي

----------


## سامرية الليل

> منو تقدر توفرلي قلم الاذكار بسعر 1 درهم ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> بس اباها من الامارات
> 
> حصلت وحدة في المنتدى تبيعه بس هيه من مصر .. وسعر التوصيل وايد غالي 
> 
> ابا وحدة من الامارات ..

----------


## شبيه الورد

بغيت التشقير الشفاف بس وحده تقدر توصله فاقرب وقت مش 5 ايام مادري اسبوع

----------


## أم امون

خواتي بغيت وصله التاجره شيخوه تبيع نعول (تكرموون)

----------


## أثمان

بسم الله. الحمد لله. السلام عليكم
--------------------------------------------

من فضلكم، أي تاجرة أو أي وحدة تحب تستفيد وتقدر توفرلي شنطة يد ذهبية صغيرة راقية للعرايس  فيها كرستالات تلمع.. وسعرها بحدود 300 درهم؟؟ أحتاجها ضروري وأرجو الرد على الخاص لأني مستعجلة جداً. 

ملاحظة: أنا من عمان-صلالة . وممكن توصيلها بالنقليات..

----------


## MiSs_No

السلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركاته ...
خواتي التاجرات بغيت وحدة تكون موجودة فالبحرين لأني ابي حلوى شويطر ومتاي ضرووووري وانا موجودة فالامارات ...

اللي موجودة فالبحرين وبتلبيلي الطلب يزاها الله خير 
بس اتطرشلي رسالة على الخاص 
وطبعـــا مابنقصر وياها 

مع الســــلامة ...

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ^تـوتـه^

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن مـــــــــساعده ضروري

بغيت اطقم للبيبي يتكون من مفرش صغير قماط وكندوره (سبوحه)...*

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم يا تاجرات 

مين تقدر توفرلى الاشياء دى 

وتكون بسعر حلو 

وتكون تاجرة بالامارات ويا ريت لو تكون بالشارقة يكون افضل وافضل

وتكون الاغراض متوفرة عندها مش لسة هتعمل طلبية 

الماسك التيلندى انتاج اندونيسيا 2 حبة 

كريم قشطة الاميرات الاصلى وعلى حسب السعر هطلب العدد

يا ريت باسرع وقت واللى عندها ترسلى علي الخاص 

ومشكورين يا غالين

----------


## أم عقيل

هلا بخواتي التاجرات
بقيت منتجات فاطمة لشعر
بسعااااااار حلوووه
ومشكوراااات

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

اسمه بانش نيدلز punsh needles""

في وحده تقدر توفرلي هالابره هي لها عدة اشكال مب شكل

----------


## al_yasiaa

السلام عليكم خواتي 
اتمنى حد يوفرلي توزيعات حق رمضان تتضمن التوزيعه سجاده وسبحه وقلم الاذكار وتكون توزيعه مرتبة وبعر حلو

----------


## شـوق الامارات

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## bsmah

لو سمحتو يا تاجرات 
امنوه تقدر تيبلي اكياس ام خماس لحق الليله 
انا شفت الاكياس في المنتدى بس ناسيه امنوه من التاجرات اللي كانت عارضتنهم

----------


## مريوم الأموره

امنوا تقدر توفرلي الاغرائيات +الألعاب الزوجيه ...بأسعار مناسبه

----------


## غريم الليل

خوااااتيه اريد وحده اتبيع بنطلونات جنزات سكيني ملونات وباسعار حلوه 
واذا اتعرفن حد ايي البيت عطنيه علم...

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

> اسمه بانش نيدلز punsh needles""
> 
> في وحده تقدر توفرلي هالابره هي لها عدة اشكال مب شكل




للعلم فقط  :12 (56):

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

اذا في وحده تقدر توفر لي هل الجهاز
[img]http://*********/imagef-up7712475048511-jpg.html[/img]

وابغي جهاز لتدليك بشرة الوجه

----------


## غريم الليل

اذا في وحده تقدر اتوفرلي مجموعة ddf للجسم

----------


## يا رب لك م

*بنآاآاتــ منوو تقدر توفر لي هالكميرا .. بسعر حلوو .. أرخص عن سعر السووق 
نيكون 5000 دي

nikon D5000


و الجرابات اللي ينلبسن تحت الانجري .. بسعر حلوو مب مبالغ فييه >>> أبغـــي أخذ مجمووعة 


وربي يوفج جميييع التاجرآاآاآتــ*

----------


## al-talee

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الصراحه ادور ع حد يوفر لي زيت الاركان .. هوه من المغرب ...

بغيت كميه منه وبسعر حلو ... والحجم يكون زين ... 

مب شرط معاه صابوتنه ..

اللي ممكن توفر لي اياه اتراسلني ... بالحجم والسعر ... 

والسموحه

----------


## ام رشوودي

التاجرة الي تبيع الة الرسم

----------


## توتاي

منوه التاجره الي تسوي اسم البيبي على الافرول 
نسيت اسمها ؟؟

----------


## السنقباسيه

*
السلام عليكم ..
لو سمحتوا اريد اشتري الة عين الجمل ...
يا ريت حد يساعدني..
اريد اعرف سعر الة ..
ويكون في دوله الامارات ..

بلييز ..*

----------


## أحبك حبيبي

السلام عليكم تاجراااااات ..

انا مره شفت فالمعرض قرآآن صفحاااته معتقه بريحة المسك واااايد حلووو .. 
ويبيعونه في لبنان أظن في بيروت ..
ودورته فالنت مالقيته .. 
حد منكن تقدر تسااااااعدني اذا تعرف من وين اقدر الاقيه او اشتريه =(

----------


## نبض القلم

طلب عاجل

عندنا عرس الاسبوع الياي وبغيت ضروري توزيعات حلوه للعرس، منو من التاجرات جزاهن الله خير تقدر تسويلي توزيعات حلوة وتخلص في اقرب وقت لان العرس الاسبوع الياي، يعني ماشي وقت

ياريت تردون علي باسرع وقت

----------


## أثمان

> بسم الله. الحمد لله. السلام عليكم
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> من فضلكم، أي تاجرة أو أي وحدة تحب تستفيد وتقدر توفرلي شنطة يد ذهبية صغيرة راقية للعرايس  فيها كرستالات تلمع.. وسعرها بحدود 300 درهم؟؟ أحتاجها ضروري وأرجو الرد على الخاص لأني مستعجلة جداً. 
> 
> ملاحظة: أنا من عمان-صلالة . وممكن توصيلها بالنقليات..



أنتظر مساعدة أحد منكم.

----------


## زكية الذكية

انا مره شريت من عند وحده بخور عود المسك ! ووااايد عجبني ،، والصراحه كنت بدخل أشكرها وما عرفتها منو =(

اذا حد يعرفها بليز يخبرني ،، أو لو هي شافت اطرشلي لان عمتي بعد تبى منه =)

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## الشفوق

بناااااااااااات لو سمحتن اريييد طقم شنط طقم الي فيهن نقط .... بس ماعرف اي تاجره كانت تبعهن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

help me plz

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي في وحده في المنتدى تبيع التلبينه النبويه 

اريد تلبينه النبويه نوعيه زينه مب اي شي 

واذا هيه في بوظبي زين لاني اريدها ضروري 

واتمنى ترسلون على الخاص

----------


## الشفوق

بناااااااااااات لو سمحتن اريييد طقم شنط طقم الي فيهن نقط .... بس ماعرف اي تاجره كانت تبعهن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

help me plz

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> الصراحه ادور ع حد يوفر لي زيت الاركان .. هوه من المغرب ...
> 
> بغيت كميه منه وبسعر حلو ... والحجم يكون زين ... 
> 
> مب شرط معاه صابوتنه ..
> 
> اللي ممكن توفر لي اياه اتراسلني ... بالحجم والسعر ... 
> ...


وانا بعد

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

تاجرات

لو سمحتن
منو تقدر توفر لي 

ليله رومنسيه خظراء

يعني من كل شي

ابى ادخل بهالليله ذهبي مع اخضر

وابى شموع
وبتلات ورد
ونفافيخ مال الغاز ماعرف هاي اللي تروح فوق خخ
وكل شي يخص الليله الرومنسيه كلها اخضر باخضر


طبعا بشوف الاغراض وان شاء الله تعجبني
وبتفاهم وياها متى اقدر ادفع لها ..لان خاليا ماعندي
اتريى المعاش 

بس بليز وانا كاتبه من احين لان هذا بروحه يباله وقت بليززززز

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## شـوق الامارات

وين احصل الكراتين(البرازيلي الاصلي)

----------


## الحلم الجميل

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## نبض القلم

عند منو اقدر احصل بناطلين جنز مقاس ميديم او 28

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي غترة أرماني = )

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

منو فيكم تقدر توفرلي حبوب التنحيف الفايتو شيب لانه خلص من عندي وابا مجموعه بس من داخل البلاد هب من برع بليييز

----------


## عيون حياتوه

منو تقدر توفر لي الشاي الصيني الأصلي wu_long

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

انا احيد في وحده تسوي تواقيع حلوه واسعارها بس انطرشلها رصيد منو هي؟؟؟ 


لاني ابا توقيع توقيعي من ستين سنه وماغيرته لا عت جبدي منه خخخخ

----------


## sounya

بنات توني والدة بالسلامة وبعد اسبوعين قوم ريلي حاطين عزومة 
وطبعا ابي اطلع كشخة وراقية 
وثيم الحفلة بيكون كله ذهبي واخضر
فابي فستان بسيط او جلابية هادية بس راقية بهذا الالوان والقياس ميديوم

وياريت اقدر احصل شي شرات هاي او شبيه
والي تراسلني ياريت اشوف الصورة والسعر غير محدد طبعا

----------


## شاعرة العشق

> من تقدر توفر لي 
> 
> اساور كارتير
> 
> http://www.theluxechronicles.com/the...tybracelet.jpg



me to i need it

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## نصابو

مرحبااا
منووو تقـــــــــــــــدر توفر لعبــــــــــــــــة دورا (( Dora)) حق بنت اختيه
فديتهاا اتحب هاللعبه
نقول للها شو اسمج قالت دورا
نسالها منو ضربج قالت دورا هههههه طفرتنااا فيهااا
اللي تقدر توفر ليه لعبتهااا ياليت تتواصل معاايه على الخــــــــــــاص
^_^

----------


## نصابو

منو تقدر تشتــــــــري ملابس من الصين
ياليت لوو تتواصل معايه فالخاص واطرش ليه المواقع اللي اقدر اختار منها الملاابس ^_^
وثاااااانكـس

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مرحبا يا تاجرات 

انا ادور توزيعات تراثيه مثل اللي بالصوره 







اللي تقدر اتسويلي او تعرف صاحبه هذا الشغل ( خاصه الصوره الاولى ) ادليني و جزاها الله كل خير 

عدد التوزيعات اللي اريدها 50 كيس

و اريدها قبل 30 - 7

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

> مرحبا يا تاجرات 
> 
> انا ادور توزيعات تراثيه مثل اللي بالصوره 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وانا بعد ابي وايكون بنفس المستوى الشغل

----------


## Um Hamed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي سليبرز (نعال سطاحية) بمختلف الالوان... نفس الي يلبسونهن التونسيات.. يعني اتكون مسكره من جدام بس بأفكار والوان حلوة وبأسعار معقوله ... ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## هاااااي

وين ممكن أحصل العلب البلاستيكية اللي يسون فيها سويت

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي جهاز الهزاز اللي اسمه Crazy Fit للتنحيف انا سمعت ان في واحد صيني في دبي يبيعه 1500 درهم 


بغيت واحد شراته

----------


## لعبه الايام

مرحباااااااااااااااااا اقول منو يبيع فلاشات باشكال حلو وبسعر رخيص ضروووووووووري لو ما عليكم امر

----------


## نصابو

ابا حرمه توصلنيه من عيمـان لين دبـي يوم الثلاثا21/7 الصبح يوم واحد بس عنديه مقـابله فـ الشركه العربيه الاسلاميه للتامين ادعووووليه الله يووفقيه
اللي تعرف رقم حريم يووصلن .. راسلونيه فالخـاص.. ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ام سعووودي

السلام عليكم خواتي العزيزات
انا اريد من تاجرة تبيع حركات الرومانسية وديكوريشن لغرف النوم الرومانسية 
لانه عيد زواجنا يوم الاربعاء
وطالبة من تاجرة تكون فبوظبي اروح استلم منها البضاعة لحاجتي السريعة الها لاني يوم الاربعاء مروحة دبي واباها اليوم ولا باجر ولا ورا باجر..
يرجى الرد على الخاص ...

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## عـيـشي بـلادي

السلام عليكم....منو تقدر توفرلي خرايط حلوة حق من حق الليله تنفع للبنات و للاولاد .....الرجاء التواصل على الخاص و يا ريت بسرعة ...

----------


## الوزيرة

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع نظارات Ray ban

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## *Sara*

السلام عليكم 

انا اريد من تاجرة تبيع حركات الرومانسية وديكوريشن لغرف النوم الرومانسية والألعاب الزوجية ضروري

----------


## قــــــوافي

من تقدر ادبرلي لاب توب ماك أبل بسعر معقول وعادي اذا من برع ويكون كل شي فيه من المواصفات اليديده 
وانا مابغي يكون فيه كيمرا و اباه سلفير مب اسود

----------


## نواري_الحلوه

منو من التاجرات اللي اتوفر اكياس على شكل بنات واشكال ثانية حلوه
في وحده من التاجرات عندها بس مب قادره اتذكر. منو....

بغيت اسوي توزيعات حق بنتي فيوم ميلادها 
فاللي عندهاا بليس اتساعدني ابى شي مميز لبنتي...

----------


## دموع الخير

منو تقدر توفر لي شراشف ساتان

----------


## بيبي 10

منو تقدر توفر لي ملا بس للحامل للعيد والمناسبات يكونن خفاف مب ثجال يعني تكون مثلا حركه على الصدر ومن تحت الصدر كلوش وساع وباسعار معقوله .وقطعتهن خفيفه مب غليظه

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## sedigheh

منو عندها رقم خالتي قماشه اللي تبيع مسكات كريستال حق عروس ؟!!! بليززززز اللي عندها طرشي لي الخاص ّّ

----------


## مريوم الأموره

في تاجره تييب مصاحف كبيره من سوريا ياريت تدلوني عليها

----------


## بنت شربت

بغيت هديه مميزه لربيعتي

والميزانيه 500

وشكرا

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

بغيت اعرف منو تروم ترتب لشبكة العروس وتزينها و جي ^^ 

على العلم مستعجلة شوي لأنه الملجة عقب اقل من 10 ايام 

ويفضل من أبوظبي عشان مايتأخر روحة و ردة مع المندوب و انا امر اخذه شخصيا

الله يحفظكن

----------


## rozee

الحمدلله على السلامه ونووووووووووووووووووورتي المنتدى ودبي والامارات كلها أم محمد

----------


## ::P!nky::

*منو تقدر اتوفر لي علاقه تلفون حلوووووووه وكيوووووووووووووت*

*وابي غشوه من ثلاث طبقات مب خفيفه ولا غليظه اباها وسط وباطرفها دانتيل بسيط وكيوووت*

*منو تقدر اتوفر لي مكواه السيراميك بيبي لس babyliss*

----------


## نصابو

منو تقــدر توفر ليه سكارف .. خخخ بس مش اي سكارف
ابا يكون فيه لون اخظر واحمر اصفر وازرق ..او على الاقل لونين من هايلاا
لنيه شاريه اكسسوارات بهـ الالوان..
بس مايكون خفيف اباه شوويه يكون غليظ يعني مايبين الشعر ...
ياليت لو ترسلنيه فالخاص واطرش ليه الصور ^_^

----------


## rozee

الحمدلله على السلامه ونووووووووووووووووووورتي المنتدى ودبي والامارات كلها أم محمد

----------


## نصابو

خوااتي منو تقدر توفر سكارفاات غااويه شي عليها رسووم نفس مال موسكينووو
جيه اباهن حق الداوم خخخ ازهب الدواا قبل الفلعه خخخخ
المهم ابا فـ حدود 5 اسكارفات
بس مايكونن خفااااف اوكيك
اوو جان تندلون مكان فـ عيمان يبيع سكارفات ياليت لوو تدلوننيه 
ويزاكن الله خير ^_^

----------


## نصابو

وابا سكارفات ساده بدون نقش ولاشيااته
بس ماتكون القطعه خفيفه بلييييييييييييييز راسلونيه فالخااص ^_^

----------


## Um.Nasser

بتحصلين اسكارفات حلوة 
في حمدان سنتر في عيمان

----------


## ام بطوط

السلام عليكم ..

منو تقدر توفر لي حبوب مينوفا .. (MENOVA )
هاي حبوب للتخسيس .. خبروني انها تنباع ف مركز التنين .. ف محل اعشاب ..
بس ما عندي مواصلات ايبها ..

اللي بتقدر توفرها لي تراسلني ع الخاص ..

شكرا ..

----------


## أنثى / ..

السلام عليكم 

ابا جلابيات مواليد اولاد طقم ويا القماط 
رووووعه وعالجلابيات رمسات خفيفه وبسيطه
و نفسها عالقماط

أو وحده تخبرني من وين ممكن اشتريها ووين بحصلها ؟

----------


## Om Abd Allah

السام عليكم
بريد ملبس اقطان للبيت 
شورطات وفساتين وحاجات زى كدة

----------


## sounya

شو بنات محد يقدر يوفر لي جلابية شراتها [/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

ترا مستعجلة حدي ومامهم السعر عندي

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

هلا

تقدر وحده توفر لي مشد أندونيسي

----------


## كلـ شموخ ـي

لو سمحتو حبوبات وين اقدر الاقي في المنتدى الالكترونيات للبيع مثلا كيمرات فيديو وفتوغرافي الي تعرف ادلني وجزاها الف خير ...ومشكوره

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## شـوق الامارات

منو تساعدني وتفر شيل حلوووه(سوداء)باسعار حلووه^_^

----------


## FdetahOm

منـــو من التااجراااات اللي تقدر تطلب لي من موقع ShopeStyle

----------


## الرحيق

ياريت حد يدلني على التاجرات الي يبيعون الالعاب الزوجيه

----------


## كلـ شموخ ـي

لو سمحتن حبوبا ابغي فساتين سهرات فخمه وحلوه وايد الي تعرف ادلني وين ينباع في المنتدى ابي اشتري عن طريق النت...من التاجرات الي يبيعن فساتين بس اباها وايد فخمه وراقيه فساتين اعراس وسهرات

----------


## عيون حياتوه

*منو تقدر توفر لي المناكير الإسلامي من ماركة classic الأصلي 

موجود الأصلي منه فالشارجة فمركز سارة بمحل كريمي الحبه على عشر دراهم
وانا مشكلتي محد بوديني هناك هالفتره

وشريت واحد من عندنا هني بس مب اصلي يوم حطيته مووووووول ما رضى يخور لا اسلامي ولا شي

اريده خلال يومين*

----------


## عنــــــادي

بغيت بخور من محل "أنفاسك دخون " (نوع معين بنتفاهم عليه ) من تقدر توفره لي وتطلب العموله الي تبيها وانا من صوبي باحول لها البيزات مع فلوس التوصيل وكل حاجه

----------


## EYES

هلا الغاليات .. منو اتبيع من هل النعوول 

دلوعه امهاا ما عندهاا من هـ الدزاين ..

بلييز ابي حد يوفرلي هـ النعول

----------


## أم القمر

منو من التاجرات تبيع أشياء رجاليه هدايا يعني..........؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anjo0od

> مرحبا يا تاجرات 
> 
> انا ادور توزيعات تراثيه مثل اللي بالصوره 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هلا خواتي


انا ادور شرااات هالتوزيعات ياريت اتوفروتها لي...

----------


## غالي الاثمان

خواتي منو من التاجرات اللي تكتب الاسماء بالذهب .. الله يخليكم اللي تعرفها تتواصل معاي عالخاص الله يغفر لها ولوالديها.. شاكره تعاونكم

----------


## غالي الاثمان

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي بوك رجالي ماركة جوتشي . بس اللي فيه قطعة لاستيك عشان يسكر البوك ... اريده قبل يوم الثلاثاء28/7

----------


## نفاخة

مراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب

خواتي بغيت قمصان نوم غاوية للعرايس... اشيا ناعمة و فخمة
و سلامتكم

----------


## هنودة1985

منو تقدر أتوفر لي النقاب المطاطي أبغيه ضرورررررررررررررررري

----------


## لورين السوداء

السلام عليكم

ادور عن هذا الجهاز الثلاثي..يا ليت حد يعرفه..او يعرف وين ينباع

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## البطة

*السلام عليكم تاجرات ^-^

(1) أبا وحدة توفر سيديهات ألعاب أصلية للكومبيوتر (للكبار و ليس للأطفال)

أنا بحط عنوان الألعاب للي بتراسلني على الخاص... 

(2) أبا ديزاينات الجدران (بس تكون بأسعار معقولة) 

(3) أدور على نظارات شكسية ماركة ديور و قوتشي. 


(4) أدور على الكريم/الصابون الفليبيني اللي وايد سمعت عنه لتضييق المنطقة الحساسة. 


في الوقت الحالي هذا للي أباه... و شكرا*

----------


## هاااااي

التاجرة اللي تبيع جهاز شرات التلفون للخدم والمطابخ تراسلني

----------


## سرندح

السلام عليكم خواتي التاجرات

بغيت مخاوير حلوة للعيد

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

> منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي جهاز الهزاز اللي اسمه Crazy Fit للتنحيف انا سمعت ان في واحد صيني في دبي يبيعه 1500 درهم 
> 
> 
> بغيت واحد شراته

----------


## rare flower

الغاليات حد يقدر يوفرلي اطواق كورشيه؟ و شباصات الشعر الصغيره كروشيه بعد؟ و اذا ممكن حلق كروشيه؟؟

----------


## نفاخة

مراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب

خواتي بغيت قمصان نوم غاوية للعرايس... اشيا ناعمة و فخمة ما يهمني السعر ,,, اهم شي الجودة و ابا اشيا يكون فيها كب
و سلامتكم

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم يا تاجرات 

مين تقدر توفرلى الاشياء دى 

وتكون بسعر حلو 

وتكون تاجرة بالامارات ويا ريت لو تكون بالشارقة يكون افضل وافضل

او بالسعودية لانى بسافر السعودية يوم 12/8 وبرجع بعد 10 ايام

وتكون الاغراض متوفرة عندها مش لسة هتعمل طلبية 

الماسك التيلندى انتاج اندونيسيا 2 حبة 

كريم قشطة الاميرات الاصلى للبشرة وصابونته وعلى حسب السعر هطلب العدد

يا ريت باسرع وقت واللى عندها ترسلى علي الخاص 

ومشكورين يا غالين

----------


## @بنوته@

السلام عليكم

هلا بكم خواتي

لوسمحتوا من عندها ديزاينات حلوه ويديده لبطاقات الاعراس 

وياريت بأسرع وقت

واكون شاكره لكم

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

ابغي شعر لنزلت المعرس وباسم المعرس

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

ابغي توزيعات حق الليله

----------


## نبر ون

انا ابا عبي بقصااات حلوة وستااايل وبأسعار لا تزيد عن الألف درهم
عيبتني عبايات هنادي بدو بس واااااااااااااااااااايد غالية وابصراحة انا واايد أغير فالعبي
اللي تعرف مصممات فالشارجة وأسعارهم لا تزيد عن الألف الرجاء اطرشلي عالخاص
وشكرا

----------


## Bint El.Noor

بغيت قطوه صغيره عمرها لا يتجاوز شهرين او ثلاث
وحلوه وكيووووووووووت ...

----------


## mozani

> مرحبا يا تاجرات 
> 
> انا ادور توزيعات تراثيه مثل اللي بالصوره 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وانا بعد مستعيله ابا نفس هالاشياء .. او توزيعات تراثيه حلوه .. بليييييييييييز مستعيله

----------


## ولا أحلى

الله ايوفقك

----------


## Noosa

خواتي ابغي حبوب سيبوتيرم الي عندها تتواصل وياي على الخاص

----------


## عجيد اليوازي

وين يسوووون الملهيه ((المصاصه مال البيبيات مكتوووب عليها الاسم ؟؟؟

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــلا

من تبيع قماطات حلوه وكيووت ؟؟


انتظر الرد

----------


## شبيه الورد

ابي كل انواع كفرات البلاك بيري( كييييييييييييرف ) فقط وواقي الشاشة العاكس والسماعات

----------


## Purple_Butter

*خواتي وحده من الاخوات كانت منزله هالمجموعه بس م اذكر هي منو لاني خزنت صور الشنط بس ما خزنت الموضوع في المفضله.. 





الرجاء الي تعرفها تخبرني او يتم ارسال الاسم المستعار علخاص..*

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــــــــــــلا

فيه تاجره تبيع قباضات الشعر بــ 18 درهم للوحده
حابه اخذ منها 


انتظر الرد

----------


## شـوق الامارات

مطلووووووووب شرشف ب6قطع بحشو مخيووووط

----------


## آنسات

بغيت ملف التاجرة أم حمده اللي تسوي توزيعات الصغيرة للحلويات

----------


## ام المزيون

منو تبيع كريم واقي شمس لليد ؟

او كريم تفتيح اليد ؟

بس مضمون ومجرب

----------


## فارسه

اذا في تاجره تبيع جهاز مراقبة المبايل 
بليز خبروني عنها ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

بناااااااااات منو تقدر توفرلي *فاااايتو شيييب حبوب تخسيس* لان اللي عندي خلصن واحيد وحده من التاجرات تبيعه

----------


## ريــــم

حبيباتي ابا وحدة تسوي لي توقيع ...

----------


## مريوم الأموره

بغيت تاجره توفر لي نفس هالموديلات..بسعر حلو ومناسب

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## احتاجك..

بنات ابا بوفيه محترم بسعر مناسب^^

----------


## طيف_uae

فديتكن

أبا كاور لون ذهبي لموبايل e51 نوكيا 
وابا ذهبي او ازرق لموبايل n 71 نوكيا
وابا ذهبي وأسود لــ i phone .. G2

----------


## EYES

هلا الغاليات .. منو اتبيع من هل النعوول 

دلوعه امهاا ما عندهاا من هـ الدزاين ..

بلييز ابي حد يوفرلي هـ النعول

بليييييز محد يطنشني

----------


## قنوشه

لو سمحتو منو تقدر توفرلي غطاء المراحيض ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## L.AD

السلام عليكم .. 

احتاج طقم لحاف للأطفال 
ابى مال 
كارز 
بات مان 
بن تن 
و اذا ماشي احتاج 3 من لحاف كارز 
بس ابى النوعيه تكون اوكيه و بأسرع وقت ممكن 

و تسلمون

----------


## نهر الحياه

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتم خواتي انا طلبي نفس الاخت مريم الأمورة

أريد جلابية للعيد حلوة مافصلت وماشي وقت ..

----------


## نبر ون

ابا عدسااات نيوكوزمو big eye brown 
اللي تقدر توفر لي منها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## Roo7 6eflah

أبا أطلب أشيا من النت بس ما عندي اي فكرة كيف ممكن ايبها..ممكن حد يساعدني بالطريقه؟!

----------


## مرايم2

منو عندها الغتر الرجاليه الماركه

----------


## نبر ون

> أبا أطلب أشيا من الني بس ما عندي اي فكرة كيف ممكن ايبها..ممكن حد يساعدني بالطريقه؟!


نفس الطلب

----------


## AL WAFA

> منو عندها الغتر الرجاليه الماركه


عند دنيتي الامارات

----------


## Ribbon-Bow

ابي تاجره تطلب لي من موقع بربريز burberry الامريكي 
خلال هذي الفتره ضرووووووووووووووري الي تقدر تساعدني 
 :Smile: 

وشكرا

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## الانيقه دائما

عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: أَنَّ مُكَاتَبًا جَاءَهُ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي قَدْ عَجَزْتُ عَنْ كِتَابَتِي فَأَعِنِّي، قَالَ: أَلَا أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ عَلَّمَنِيهِنَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَوْ كَانَ عَلَيْكَ مِثْلُ جَبَلِ صِيرٍ دَيْنًا أَدَّاهُ اللَّهُ عَنْكَ؟ قَالَ: قُل:"اللَّهُمَّ اكْفِنِي بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ وَأَغْنِنِي بِفَضْلِكَ عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ".

----------


## ام المزيون

> بغيت تاجره توفر لي نفس هالموديلات..بسعر حلو ومناسب
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]





حلوااات

ابي نفسها

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت بخاخ السيقان سالي هانسن

----------


## شاعرة العشق

السلااااااااااام عليكم

بلييييييز اللي يقدر يروووح السطووووه ابي غرض من المحلااااات اللي هناااااااك ^^

والغرض على الخاااااص وبلييييييز ماتطلب عموووووله عاليه لانه الغرض رووحه غاااالي ><


الجااااااااااااااده واللي تقدر تروووح وتوووفر لي ترااااااااااسلني غييييير جي الفضوليااااااات بليييييييييز خلكم بعيييييييييد شوي ><




فمان الله

----------


## Roo7 6eflah

> أبا أطلب أشيا من النت بس ما عندي اي فكرة كيف ممكن ايبها..ممكن حد يساعدني بالطريقه؟!


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## roqaya99

لو سمحتوا أبغي قمصان نوم ولانجري بحركات حلوه
يعني مثل اللي يفتح بالريموت 
أو اللي فيه ليتاتالمهم حركات جريئه
بس بشرط يكون سلم واستلم
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## بنوتي

لو سمحتوا منو يتعامل ويا موقع amazon.com ويتطب من عنده 

اللي تتعامل ويا هالموقع تراسلني عالخااص 
اترياااااااااااااكم

----------


## نبر ون

ابا عدسااات نيوكوزمو big eye brown 
اللي تقدر توفر لي منها تراسلني عالخاص

فيه وحده راسلتني عالخاص وقالت لي انها تقدر توفرلي اسمها شي الأهداب ماذكر
يا ريت تتواصل معاي مرة ثانية لأني مسحت الرسايل الخاصة

----------


## نبر ون

> ابا عدسااات نيوكوزمو big eye brown 
> اللي تقدر توفر لي منها تراسلني عالخاص
> 
> فيه وحده راسلتني عالخاص وقالت لي انها تقدر توفرلي اسمها شي الأهداب ماذكر
> يا ريت تتواصل معاي مرة ثانية لأني مسحت الرسايل الخاصة


خلاص حصلتها  :Smile:

----------


## التاجرة المتألقة

بغيت مانيكان لعرض ملابس أطفال ( مانيكان أطفال ) 

ضروووري ... اللي تعرف أو تبيع تراسلني عالخاص بلييز بناات ..

اللي تعرف محل في العين يبيع تخبرني .....

----------


## Miss_Shamsya

بغيت لبس لاول ايام العيد يكون فستان او جلابيه فخمه وياليت الون الذهبي ولا الاصفر وتكون فتحه الصدر شويه عوده

----------


## بيت البسكويت

> بغيت تاجره توفر لي نفس هالموديلات..بسعر حلو ومناسب
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


نفس الطلب وياليت يكون نفس الجودة اللى في الصورة وسعرها يكون مناسب

----------


## بنــuaeــت

أرجوووووك ضرووووري 

بغيت التاجرة اللي تكتب رقم السيارة على ميدالية 

دورت عليها وما لقيتها 

بليييييز اللي تعرف ترد علي على الخاص 


ومشكووورين ^_^

----------


## ورد البنفسج

مراحب.. 

البارحه شفت وحده منزله في توقيعها عن الروج ألي لونه أخضر واول ما ينحط ع الشفايف يتحول للون الوردي .. 

بلييييييييييييييييييز دورت عليها والله افتر راسي من كثر ما ادور... 

ابا رقمها ع الاقل .. عسب اطرش لها مسج ... او عطوني نكها ...

----------


## FdetahOm

بغيت تاجره تطلبلي أغراااااااااااااااااض من فيكتوريا سيكرت أو شوب ستايل  :Frown: 

ليش محد ساااعدني  :Frown:

----------


## juoj

مين تقدر توفر الي فستان عرس بسعر حلو مو اكثر من 5000 درهم

----------


## وسط قلبه

التاجرات لي يسوون مسجات وسائط بالاسامي ابا وسائط ابلغ ربيعاتي مثلا بشي ... اذا ممكن

----------


## ميميتا

انا بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع بوكسات السوع انا شريت من وحده بوكس يشل 24 ساعه ب150 وابي اطلب مره ثانيه بس ضيعت رسالتها بليز اللي يعرفها يراسلني عالخاااااااص ضرووووووووووري

----------


## lona81

منو تقدر اتوفر لي هالساعه بلييييييييييييييييييييييزززز للضروره وبعطيها السعر اللي تباه

----------


## mraiem

السلام عليكم 
مين يقدر يوفر لي الميدالية اللي على شكل لوحة السيارة بس حبة وحدة
يا ريت اللي تعرف ترد علي 
أترياكم

----------


## عسُولهَ

*
السلام عليكن و الرحمه
مرحبابكن 

أممم // منو تقدر توفر لي أرقام إتصالات واصل حلوه ،
بغيت رقم أو رقمين بس يكونن حلوات و هب معروضات مكان . .
و ياليت لي عندها ترسلهن ع الخاص .. 

يعني بحدود 400 أو 350 ....*

----------


## juoj

ادور على جلابيات فخمه ومميزه تنفع للمناسبات واسعار حلووووه

----------


## ^طفلة^

مرحبا السلام عليكم ..

يعطيكم العافيهـ الصراحهـ ..

من فترة كانت وحدة من الخوات منزلة هديهـ متكاملة حق السيارة .. 

فبغيت اعرف منو هي هالتاجرة .. 

ومب شرط هدية كاملة .. بس اباا اعرف منو من التاجرات عندها أشياء للسيارة ..

من مدخن السيارة .. والا المكنسة الكهربائية الصغيرة ....... الخ 

واتمنى من اللي يعرف مايبخل علي بالرد ..

وشكرا مقدما ^^

----------


## طيف الامل1

ممكن تقدر اتوفـر لي سـتاير يا تاجرات .. و يكون لونها بطيـخي ..

اكون شـاكره لها

----------


## نبض أحمد

مرحبا تجورات ..~

فديتكن ابا اكسسوارات البلاك بيري البوولد ..

يعني كفرات واشيا دلع ..

ابا اشيا يديده وفصوص واشيا حلوة دلع اوكي ^^

----------


## ام المزيون

هـــــــــــــــــــــــلا

ابي خواتم نسائيه .. خفييييفه وناااااااااااعمه
وبأسعار مناسبه



بالتوفيج للجميع

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

مرحبـآ السـآع
شحـآلكـم تـآجرآتنـآ وعضوآتنـآ العزيزآت ^^

انـآ كنت ادور عن لابتوبـآت صغـآر للجـآمعه يعنـي
عشـآن اقدر اشيلهـم ويـآي ومـآتتعبني بالثقـل

واذـآ عندكـم بوسترآت لهـم او كفرآت مزينـه ومميـزه
وحركـآت اللابتوبـآت عـآد وانتـوا عـآرفينهـآ ^^

والسمـوحه منكم حبيبـآتي

----------


## honest

هلالا

ابغي التاجره اللي اتسوي مجمدات تحط في الفريزر لرمضــــــــــــــــــــان 

ممكن اسمها

----------


## عسُولهَ

*السلام عليكن و الرحمه
مرحبابكن 

أممم // منو تقدر توفر لي أرقام إتصالات واصل حلوه ،
بغيت رقم أو رقمين بس يكونن حلوات و هب معروضات مكان . .
و ياليت لي عندها ترسلهن ع الخاص .. 

يعني بحدود 400 أو 350 ....*

----------


## شيخووه

مرحبا 
بنااات الي تعرف اي سيلز وومن اباها ضروري لمعرض 

ابا ثنتين فلبينيات او من اي جنسات ثانية

----------


## ورد البنفسج

مراحب بنات .. 

كيفووو 

ضيعت موضوع وحده من العضوات تبيع شيل ملونه وشي طبعا اسود .. 

وهيه من العين ... 

بليز الي تعرفها اطرش الرابط ع الخاص...

----------


## sara311

منو التاجره الي اتبيع اجهزه الرياضه ؟؟
المشايه و السيكل ؟؟

أباها ضرووووووووووووووووووووري
الي اتعرفها اتراسلني عل خاااااص

و شكرا ^_^

----------


## أم عهووود

تاااااااااااااااجراات بلييييييييييييييييييييز بغيت فساااتين رااااااااااااااااااقيه 

او بدله راقيه من ماركه معرووووووووووووووووفه

لبنووته عمرهااااا 3 سنوااااااات

اترياااااكم بليز راسلوني ع الخاااص

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

ابغي سليبرات دلع لون بني او ذهبي او اخضر

----------


## فراشه_وردية

ابي فساتين رااااااااقية للكبار لا يتعدى السعر عن ال1500
والصغار لا يتعدى ال250
والزفاف لا يتعدى ال3000

----------


## بنت المذكور

تعرفون رمضان ع الابواب وجهنم بعد اقصد الكولج 
والعيد وراهم
ابغي سكارفااات راقيه
وتنانير وقمصان كشخه
وبناطلين طرررر
وابغي جواتي سبورتيه
وابا مممم يوم بذكر بخبركم
ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## galb._.5lly

اريد نعول يديده هب ملبوسه ابدددددد

----------


## شاعرة العشق

*مطــــــلووووووووب مثــــل هالبـــناطلييين الستــــــرج الـــــوان مخنلفه مثل اللـــــي بالـــــصوووووره  .,

اللـــــي تقــــدر تـــوووفر لي بســـعر حلــــووو تـــراااسلني او دلنـــي من وين نشتريهم ., 

غـــــير جي لاااااااحد ييرااااااااسلني 








*

----------


## أم العنوود

هلا خواتي
ضروري وعاااااااااااااجل كنت شايفه وحده تسوي حلويات أو سويت في كاسات بلاستيك شفافه
وترتبهن في صينيه
عندي مناسبه عاجله وأبغيهن هالفتره قبل يوم الاربعاء 
ناسيه أسم العضوه
اللي تعرف عضوات يسون سويت للتوزيع أو رابطهن المباشر
دخيلكن طرشنه لي ضروري وبأسرع وقت

----------


## يآدموعه

منووو تقدر تطلبلي نعوول كعب ؟؟؟
ديزاينات حلوووه والوان وحركااات
ضروووري

----------


## اختارها قلبي

> *مطــــــلووووووووب مثــــل هالبـــناطلييين الستــــــرج الـــــوان مخنلفه مثل اللـــــي بالـــــصوووووره  .,
> 
> اللـــــي تقــــدر تـــوووفر لي بســـعر حلــــووو تـــراااسلني او دلنـــي من وين نشتريهم ., 
> 
> غـــــير جي لاااااااحد ييرااااااااسلني 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...








انا بعد ابا نفسهم اللي عندها اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## ام المزيون

هـــــــــــــــلا

ابي ساعات يد .. حلوه وخفيفه وناااااعمه ..
الوان مختلفه ... واسعااارررررر مناااااسبه ...

----------


## UM ZAYED1

> بغيت تاجره توفر لي نفس هالموديلات..بسعر حلو ومناسب
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]




روعه وانا بعد ابي منهم ويكون بسعر مناسب

----------


## فوااصل

مرحباااا 

انا حبيت احد ايب لنااا قطع ليبرتي من لندن نبي احد ايب لنا من عند شوكت يلي في لندن 

ونحن بندفع له يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## ام ز!!يد

منو يقدر يوفر لي صابون أغادير المغربي مه كريم أغادير للتبيض و أزاله اثار الحبوب و السواد
بليييز بس بسعر مناسب لأنه ابا كمية

----------


## بنوتي

هااي 

بغييت وحده ادبر لي اغراض من برشيكا او زارا ،،،، واللي تقدر اطرش لي عالخاااااص
اتريااااااااااكم ،،،،، ولها العموووله اللي تبااها

----------


## جمر بارد

ابا عرق سوس كان عندي شرات البودره 

منو توفره لي

----------


## بيني و بينك

منو تقدر تسويلي Business cards في ظرف اسبوع !!!!!!!!

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

ادور على تاجرة اتبيع ( شنطة ادوات حلاقة للرجال ) ،،، اللي عندها او اتعرف من وين ياريت اطرشلي ع الخاص لاني ما ادخل وايد الموضوع واجيك .. وتسلمون مقدماً ..

----------


## بنت الغالي

ابغي كماشات ر اااقية بليييز

----------


## miss 36sah

مرحبا ^__^

أدور على مصحف القيام ،

وهيلاهوبات أو دلاغات طوييييله ،

وشباصات وشبرات وتكتكات وهالسوالف ،

وتسلمووون ^__^

----------


## {..غيوره..}

:.

السلام عليكم .. 

ممكن حد يوفرلي كفرات آي فون و نظاراات شمسية عاكس .. و ماتقصرون الغوالي ! 

:.

----------


## أونه!

السلام عليكم

منو من الأخوات تقدر توفر لي شمدات مال الصلاة قطن وناعم وما يخترب مع تكرار الغسيل وسياييد الصلاة محترمة وفخمة وعليها القيمة .
وتراسلني ع الخاص ويجزاها الله خير ويفتح عليها

----------


## dlloo3a

السـلـام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاتــه ...

حبيــت أقوولكم بغييـــت عبــايه حلوةبسيطه و بسـعـر معقــوول حق العيد إذا سمحتو اتوفروون لي الشي أبأسرع وقت ..

و إلي تقدر أتوفر لي العبي اطرش لي رســاله خــأاصــه ...

ابأسرع وقــت ...

----------


## براءة

منو تقدر تشتريلي بلاك بيري بولد

----------


## ام ز!!يد

منو العضوة الي تبيع دخون على شكل كيك 
ياجماعه اباها العضوة ضروري بليييز تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## korean lov

يا بنات
انا ابا وحده تيب لي شي من محل معين فدبي مول
فرمضان
لاني ما بقدر اسير 

فألي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## موناليزا ***

بغيت انتر كوم والطاولات الثلاث الصغار إلي أين مع بعض ومنوالتاجرة إلي توفر سنظ ماركة

----------


## بنـ عرب ـــت

بغيت جواتي سبورت قياس 38 اللي تقدر توفرلي تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## اميرة الحلوات

اريد شنطه ماركه بنفسجيه بس مب guss
واريد جهاز مشي للرياضه

----------


## شـوآآخـي ]--

سلآمن عليكن ،،

فديتكن آللي تقدر آتوفرليهـ قطــووو 
يكون ذكرر .. نوع آلهمآلآيآ .. آول آلمون 
فيس .. ويكون لونهـ وآآآحد .. يعني يآآ 
رمآآآدي -- آبيــض -- برتقآلي ..

سعرهـ يكون معقوول فديتكن 
وبكون آلكن شآآآكرهـ ,,

.
.

----------


## المحيربيهـ

مرحبــــــــــا 
بغيت ادوات الحمام المغربي 
اضن في وحده اسمها ام دانه بس ما عرفت وين بحصل موضوعها
ساعدوني ما عليكم امر..

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

مرحبا في تاجرة تبيع حلق منقوش علية 
الأسامي ياليت أذا وحدة تعرفها تخبرني ضروري

----------


## Um.Nasser

> منو العضوة الي تبيع دخون على شكل كيك 
> ياجماعه اباها العضوة ضروري بليييز تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## sara311

منو التاجره الي تقدر اتوفر شنط ماركات من برع بسعر ارخص عن هني ؟؟؟

----------


## الامل موجود

بغيت المرضعه العجيبه
وعطر تسكن ليذر ويكون مركز

----------


## AL WAFA

> بغيت المرضعه العجيبه
> وعطر تسكن ليذر ويكون مركز


عطر توسكن لاذر عند التاجرو دنيتي الامارات

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

ابا مشط البف وياليت السعر مايكون مبالغ فيه ... ابا كميه

----------


## كيشونه

بغيت سجادة الصلاه مع الشيله اطقم

----------


## عيناويه وبس

مرحبا خواتي التاجرااات .. 

بغيييت لي .. مكينهــ تثبيت الكريستال .. وبسعر حلـــــو .. 

واتــــــريــــــاكن ....

----------


## UM ZAYED1

> بغيت المرضعه العجيبه
> وعطر تسكن ليذر ويكون مركز


متوفره المرضعه عندي ياعسل

----------


## نبض أحمد

بنات وين احصل قطع ماركات (( شيفووون )) مب حرير ..

ظروووووري اباهن الحينه ..

ابا كل الماركات هع ..

ظروووري بليز اللي تعرف وين تراااسلني وبكون شاكره لها ^^

----------


## rothah25

أريد كاميرا للمراقبه منو تقدر أتوفرلي أو ادلني وين ينباعن

----------


## cute lady

> بنات وين احصل قطع ماركات (( شيفووون )) مب حرير ..
> 
> ظروووووري اباهن الحينه ..
> 
> ابا كل الماركات هع ..
> 
> ظروووري بليز اللي تعرف وين تراااسلني وبكون شاكره لها ^^


الغاليه اذا انتي من راك راح اتحصلينه ف محل الغزال اللي ف شارع الكويتي

----------


## الريـم

انا ادور طقم البيبي والام بعد الولادة .. اباه حق اختي بس مستعيله يعني تباه خلال اسبوعين

----------


## miss ibrahim

مرحبا خواتي بقيت اطلب كريم طبيب الشعر الاصلي بسعر معقول و بقيت عبايات بأسعار حلوة

----------


## نبع الحـب

حبوبات ممكن تساعدوني
باسم العضوة إللي تبيع فساتين كروشيه

----------


## miss ibrahim

مرحبا خواتي بقيت اطلب كريم طبيب الشعر الاصلي بسعر معقول و بقيت عبايات بأسعار حلوة

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

اللي تروم توفر هالشنط تقليد أو أصلي مستعمل تتواصل : 

 








[/QUOTE]

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

> مرحبا ^__^
> 
> أدور على مصحف القيام ،
> 
> وهيلاهوبات أو دلاغات طوييييله ،
> 
> وشباصات وشبرات وتكتكات وهالسوالف ،
> 
> وتسلمووون ^__^



الشباصات تحصلينها عند التاجرة ثلوج الصيف 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93916

----------


## أمـ الحلويـن

خواتي بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع وقاية الصلاة ب150
دورتها وما حصلتها واتمنى المراسلة عالاخلاص لاني انسى المشاركات اللي اكتبها

----------


## يا ضي عيني

ادور على طقم شاي مغربي
ياليت اللي تبيعه او تعرف وين ينباع 
اطرشلي عالخاص.

----------


## ام ريونه

حبيباتي ادور التاجره الللي تبيع اي شدو ماركة نيبو +شنطة الفرش من نفس الماركه

----------


## {..غيوره..}

> :.
> 
> السلام عليكم .. 
> 
> ممكن حد يوفرلي كفرات آي فون و نظاراات شمسية عاكس .. و ماتقصرون الغوالي ! 
> 
> :.

----------


## أم_سواف

السلام عليكم ..
عندي طلبين ..
الاول:
خاطري في رقم اتصالات ..شيوخي ..ملكي ..أميري ..^_^
مميز ..و سعر معقول ..

الثاني
و ابغي لبس حق ثاني يوم العيد ..رااااااااقي ..بحد أقصى 500 و طبعا يستحسن أقل

*ينتهي طلبي هذا بتاريخ 15 رمضان* 

(كما هو مذكور في القوانين ..الرجاء الرد على الخاص)

----------


## لميس85

ابا صواني الكيك الي على شكل ورود و قلعة و اشكال ثانية ^^

----------


## ساسي ذهب

ابا شنط ماركات تقلييد درجه اولى ..

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا

ابي كريم او زيت يطوول الشعر بسرعه ملحووووظه
بس اهم شي اهم شي اهم شي مااااااااااااااينشف الشعر !!!!!!


مــــــــوفــــــقـــــــــات

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 
أبغي لوحة تحكم التاجره دلوعة أمها ... 
ضروووووووووووري...

----------


## نصابو

بسسسسسسسسرعه
ابا وحده تسوي ليه ورق عنب وملفووووف حق يووووم السبــت انه احم احم بتي بيتنا خخخخ
ابا شي يبيظ الويه 
ياليت لووو تكون من عيمان - الشارجه او ام قيوين عسبت التوووصيل
راسلوووونيه فااااااااص ظروووووووووري + مع الصور

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

انا اسوي محاشي !!

بس انا من بوظبي ...

راحت عليج ....

ان شاء الله تحصلين لج وحدة اتسوي .

----------


## DLA3 FZA3

ممكن لي عندها ميدليات البراقع الصغيره للموبايل ادور الموضوع شايفتنه من قبل ماحصلته

وممكن معلاق الاسكارفات كان معروض بعد معلاق يتعلق فيه مجموعه من الاسكارفات بس ماعرف وين الموضوع


بليز بغيت هالشيئين ضرووووووووووري 


وشكرا

----------


## الوفيه

*منوه من البنات عادي اطرش عينات دخووون !!! مع السعر بلييييز عالخاص*

----------


## دلوعه الموت

بغيت عينات عود ودخون ضروري

----------


## +[ RaYaMe ]+

،


،


،

 الســَلآمَ عليــِكم ورحــْـمَة اللهِ وبركـََـَاته

حبيباتـي كنت بسأل ..

إذا في تاجرة تجيب هالعطـر

trish mc evoy sexy 9

سألت عنه وماينباع بمحلات الخليج 

يطلبونها من بريطانيا وأميريكا ..

في حد يوفره ؟؟


،


،


،

----------


## ام-غزوووله

السلا م علييكم

الغاليات
وييين بحصل الشنط الكباار مال حفظ الميكب وادواته ؟؟؟

----------


## عاشيه

الســـلأام عليـــكم ,,,

شحــــــالكـــــم حبأأأيبــي..

والله يغـيـــــــــت اعرف منو تسوي تزويعات حق المواليـــــــــــــــــد ؟؟؟؟؟
يعني سعر التوزيعه مثلا من 1درهم ليـــــــــــن 10 دراهـــــــم ..

بس مابغيــها جي مثل الفخار جي لااا ..

بغيتها مثل حبت كاكاو ولا مكسرات مع بيبي او عربات جي صغير ..

بغيتها شهر 10 لانه اخت خطيــبي بتربــي وابي اسوي لها توزيعات بالمستشفى حتى لو ف البيت 


مممم 


انا اتعـــــــــــــامل بالرصيـــــــــد,,,, السموووحــــه لانه سلـــم تستـــلم صعبه ولا الانصااري بعد صعبه 

انتو عارفين اني من دباا واهلي ف دبي اوكــــــــــــي

بليــــــــــــــــز اترياااا ردكــــــــــــــم..

مع السلامه..

----------


## بنت دبي 123

مرحبا


خواتيه منوه تقدر توفر شنط Balanciaga بلنسياغا

تقليد درجة أولى 

بليييز بأسرع وقت

----------


## أم هداوي

> السلام عليكم 
> أبغي لوحة تحكم التاجره دلوعة أمها ... 
> ضروووووووووووري...





وينكم ؟؟؟

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــلا

بغيت كريم لـ تصغير او شد الصدر المترهل ..!!!
بس شي مضمون ومجرب .. وياريت لو ترفقون لي تجارب الخوات ....!!


انتظر عالخاص ...!!


مــــوفــــقــــات

----------


## النقبية80

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي body spray+ body lotion+shower gel طقم يعني بريحه حلوه وثابته

مثل الي في البودي شوب بس مايكون من البودي شوب من مكان ثاني الي تقدر او عندها في المنتدى وانا مانتبهت لها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## ام المزيون

هـــــــلا

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع يونيفورم للخدامات ........ بس ابي سعر زيــــــن

----------


## عسل مر

بغيت حد من التاجرات يطلب لي قمصان ماركات رجالية من المواقع المجربه

----------


## ..كتكوته..

مرحبا يالتاجرات

انا بغييييييييييييييييييييييييت المشد الاندونيسي ممكن تلبوونه لي؟؟

----------


## ..كتكوته..

راسلوني ع الخاااااااااص الي عنده

بلييييييييييييييز بغيته ضروري

----------


## نصابو

*منـــــــي منكن تعــــــــــــــرف رقم موووباايل التاجره سيدة الوروود ( ام حمدان)
ابااااااااااااااه ظروري اليووووووووووووووووووووووووم
طرشوووليه رقمها فالخااااااااااااص ويزااااكن الله خيـــــــــــــــر*

----------


## ميمه

هلا..

منو تقدر توفر شيل صفوه ساده...وباسعار مناسبه؟؟

----------


## الوفيه

*منوه من البنات عادي اطرش عينات دخووون !!! مع السعر بلييييز عالخاص*

----------


## قاسي عليه

يلا وينكم يالتاجراااااااااااااات انا بعد ابي المشد الاندونيسي؟!!

----------


## أم زايد 77

أنا ابى نظاره شانيل سوده اطرافها عريضه وعلى طرف اللوغو مال شانيل بالابيض.....وابى نعال كعب متوسط شانيل اسود( :

----------


## نبض القلم

منو عندها المندوس يكون حلو مال الاعراس يكون مرتب وحلو نحط فيه الاغراض للاعراس

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

منووو تقدر توفر لي شنط السكووول وجواااتي سبووورت حق المدرسه ويكونون ستايل الجماجم والسوالف الكيوت

----------


## نجمة متالقة

منو تقدر اتوفرلي حلاوة من بلجيكا مب حقي حق اعيال اختي ربي يحفظهم خاطرهم فيها ومو محصلين

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

ابا كروشيه شرات ها بالضبط ونفس اللون بليز

----------


## twinsmothe

هلا خواتي التاجرات... بغيت *نعل رجالية ماركة تستوني* اللي تبيع او تعرف اذا حد يبيع ترد علي... الله يخليكم  :Smile:

----------


## korean lov

مرحباا 

انا بغيت لبلوزات القطنيه الي تكون هاي نك وايدها طويله 
ساده او مب شرط هاي نك 
ابا البسهن تحت القمصان الكت و النص كم و تكون من النوع الضاغط 
بس اهم شي تكون قطنيه ومب غليظه وايد النوعيه الخفيفه

----------


## أونه!

ماوس الأصبع

----------


## بنت المزاايين

في وحده من الخوات تبيع لبس الخدم الماركات 
بلييييز ليعرف الرابط يحطه اهنيه
ويسلموووو

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي وحده تفصلي فساتين حق بناتي للعيد وحد عمرها 10 سنوات ووحده 6 سنوات
مابغيهم ثجال شي حلو وراقي ويكون طواال لو فيه جاهز اوكي

وابغي مخاوير حقهن بعد الي تقدر تخورلي وتفصلي لهن

----------


## دللُــوله

مرحبااااااااااااااااا

فديتكم منو تقدر اتسويلي مسج وسااااااااااااااااااااااااايط ضرووووووووري بليز خواتي

----------


## ام سلامة2

السلام عليكم 
شحالكم مبروك عليكم الشهر 
بصراحة السنة مرت بسرعة وقرب العيد وخاطري شراشف بحشو مخيوط مع كشكش(كنج سايز) يعني ابى الوان هادية وبعد ابى نوع ثاني فيهن شغل وبعد حق اطفال
وبعد ابى اكياس الضغط الي تنفع للتخزين الملابس والمفارش .
شكرا

----------


## أونه!

السلام عليكم

حبيباتي منو تقدر توفرة هاللبسة مالت اليهال تستوي باللون الأبيض إذا ارتفعت درجة حرارة الياهل لفوق 37 درجة ؟
وهذه صورته واسمه بيبي جلو

----------


## عسل12

منو تقدر توفر لي شنط كشخة لبنوتات الثنآويه..~

----------


## الهدى1

مرحبااااااااااااااا خواتي التجورااااااااااااااات

أنا بغيت أطلب أغراض من موقع نكست ولازم بريد ببريطانيا منووووووو يقدر يطلب لي ضووووري بغيت أطلب ملابس قبل العيد

----------


## wedeema

مرحبا الغاليات ابى وحدة تسوي اجار البصل

----------


## كشكش

بنات منوا عنده مكينة عين الجمل

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

السلام عليكم خواتي
اريد طقم مدس مع شنطة كبيرة وعريضة من الداخل

افضل الشغل اليدوي(عشان يكون مميز وغير متوفر في الأسواق الإماراتية) ويكون شكله راقي ويناسب الأولاد (دانتيل مثلاً)
يعني ممكن يكون لونه ازرق او اخضر او اي لون غير تقليدي

يكون المدس من الداخل قطن ومريح للطفل (بدون مخمل أو وبر أو شغل حوالين الوجه وممكن يجرح وجه الطفل)
والشنطة يكون فيها جيوب من الداخل مثل الشنط الجاهزة 

اقدر اغسله بدون ما يكش او يتغير لونه او تنفك خيوطه (يعني اريد شغل نظيف)

اللي تقدر توفره من التاجرات تراسلني على الخاص مع الصور والسعر والمقاسات
مش مستعجلة.. ممكن انتظر الطلبية لين بعد عيد الفطر

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

السلام عليكم خواتي

اريد ملابس طويلة ومريحة وحلوة للبيت وللطلعات وللزيارات تناسب الحامل والمرضع شرط تكون الخامة ممتازة وأفضل القطن الناعم وبالنسبة للأكمام مش مهم اذا كان طويل او كت (افضل الغير متوفر في الأسواق الإماراتية)

المقاس L - XL أو 16-18 أو 44-46
طبعاً القياس الأصغر اذا القصة واسعة جداً، والقياس الأكبر اذا كانت القصة عادية

اللي تقدر توفرهم لي من التاجرات تراسلني على الخاص مع الصور والأسعار والقياس

----------


## دهن_العود

حبيباتي ادور مانيكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

بليز اللي تعرف منوه ايبيعه

او ايوفره اليه لو يديد او مستعمل ماعدي اشكااااااااااااااااااااااااال

انتظر ردودكم

----------


## حرمة عمر

منو تقدر توفر لي عده حلاقه للرجال

----------


## أم شهد

مرحبااااااااااا لا حلى بنات في المنتدى الحلوووووووووووو 


ما أطول عليكم محتاجه وحده شاطره في التصميم ابغيها اتسووي لي كتيب ترويجي لبضاعتي 

مقابل مبلغ بنتفق عليها بس ابغي وحده شاااطره وومتازه وعندهاااااا افكار حلوووووو واللي ايعرف احد معين يدلني عليه

----------


## أونه!

السلام عليكم

بغيت حد من الاخوات اتوفر لي كتاب فتافيت الأطباق العربية بثلاث لغات العربية والأندونيسية والإنجليزية .
ويزاها الله خير

----------


## العهود111

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بغيت حد من الاخوات اتوفر لي كتاب فتافيت الأطباق العربية بثلاث لغات العربية والأندونيسية والإنجليزية .
> ويزاها الله خير


وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
بتلاقينه عند الاخت دهن_العود بس بلغتين الاندونيسي والعربي

----------


## لولَش

بغيت وحده تفصل جلابيات حلوات حق رمضان والعيد ..او تبيع جاهز.. شرط تكون الاسعار معقولة وتسلمون.. ياليت التواصل بالخاص يزاكم الله خير...

----------


## أونه!

تسلمين الغالية العهود والله ما انتبهت .

----------


## بدر زمانها

*سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسالكم فى تاجرة تبيع ادوات رياضية*

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

ابي طاولة زجاج مالت المحلات ضروري

----------


## نبض أحمد

مرحبا تجورات ..~

بغيت تااااتو للجسم باالكرستااااالات ,.,

بليز اباه ظروري حق الظهر والبطن وهالاماكن ^.*

انا كنت ماخذه كميه من تاجره بس للاسف نسيت اسمها .. ><

----------


## sun&moon

aba aswer funky ya3nee ele fehm 5yooo6 ... plz plz ele etbe3 send me 3al 5a9 
thanx banat

----------


## النقبية80

منو تقدر توفر طقم استحمام شاور جل+ لوشن للجسم+بخاخ للجسم+ صابونه المهم طقم كامل متكامل ينفع يكون هديه والريحه طبعا تكوووون حلوه

----------


## رموش العيون

خواتي التاجرات 

ابغي عده الحلاقة الرجاليه اللى كانت معروضه في المنتدى

----------


## نظرات حانيه

صباااااااااااااااااااااااح الخير 

اشحالكن 

بنات انا مره حطيت موضوع انه ما تقدر توفرلي شنطة ديور وجوسي كوتيور مااعرف ليش انحذف الموضوع مع انه بس فيه صور الشنط مب شي ثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المهم فديتكن منو تقدر تيبلي ها الشنط من موقع امازون

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

بنات اذا ماعليكم امر

بغيت اغراض منوعه للجامعه

مثل :

شنط .. جواتي .. اكسسوارات .. تيشيرتات بس مقاسات xl او اكبر
ومشط البف بعد .. ونظارات .. وهالسوالف يعني

واللي تقدر تراويني تكون اسعارها حلوة لاني ابي اخذ مجموعه يعني

والسموحه منكم

----------


## wedeema

السلام عليكم يا حلوات ادور على عضوة اسمها انجووده تسوي اجارات اللي تعرفها تدليني عليها او تدخل بعنوان جار عذاري

----------


## الناعمة_999

*بغيت تااااتو للجسم باالكرستااااالات ,.,

بليز اباه ظروري حق الظهر والبطن وهالاماكن ^.**

----------


## الناعمة_999

خواتي التاجرات 

ابغي عده الحلاقة الرجاليه اللى كانت معروضه في المنتدى

----------


## متميزه AD

السلام عليكم خواتي 

انا بغيت ادور على تاجره اتبيع تحاميل الملح الفارسي اللي يستخدمونها بعد الربى يعني في فتره الأربعين 

ياريت اتكون وحده ابيعهم أو اتدلني على شخص يسويهم بس الأمانه اتكون في ذمتها ان اللي اتسويها اتكون شخص موثوق فيه و نظافه تامه

----------


## memoouae

منو تعرف اسم التاجرة اللي تبيع قرآن القيام ..


لان ابا اخذ منه 

اباااااااااااااااه ضروري وبسرعه

----------


## New Bride

:Salam Allah: 


سيداتي ...

بدي شغلتين وكتير ضروري ، ما بعرف اذا ممكن توفرولي اياهم 

اول شي lip plump من fusion beauty
قرات انو ببيعو مستحضراتهم بدبي بمكان واحج بس villa moda بس خايفة اروح عندهم يبيعوني اياه بسعر مضاعف  :Frown: 


كمان شي :
كريم لتبي المناطق الحساسة ( اشي معتمد وما بعمل مشاكل )

و مشكورين  :Smile:

----------


## لولَش

محد رد عليه  :Frown:  

الا الاخت كشكش بس انا ابا موديلات مابا مخاوير .. ما قصرت 

--

بغيت وحده تفصل جلابيات حلوات حق رمضان والعيد ..او تبيع جاهز.. شرط تكون الاسعار معقولة وتسلمون.. ياليت التواصل بالخاص يزاكم الله خير...

----------


## يا ضي عيني

> مرحبا تجورات ..~
> 
> بغيت تااااتو للجسم باالكرستااااالات ,.,
> 
> بليز اباه ظروري حق الظهر والبطن وهالاماكن ^.*
> 
> انا كنت ماخذه كميه من تاجره بس للاسف نسيت اسمها .. ><


انا ابغي بعد

----------


## راعية بزنس

مرحباا 

منو منكن تقدر توفر لي كميرة مراقبة للخدامات ؟؟؟
ضروووووري

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــلا

بغيت شي مضمون ومجرب لــ تبييض الابط والاماكن الحساسه ..
سعر معقوول مو فوق الــ 50 


مـــــــوفـــــقـــــات

----------


## لطيفة الحلوة

السلام عليكم

اللي تقدر تفصل أو تعرف محل تفصيل تجهيزات الولود من مفارش و شنطة و لبس ... و غيره 

الرجاء التواصل ع الخاص أو بالايميل للضرورة

و شكرا

----------


## ام المزيون

> هــــــــــــلا
> 
> بغيت شي مضمون ومجرب لــ تبييض الابط والاماكن الحساسه ..
> سعر معقوول مو فوق الــ 50 
> 
> 
> مـــــــوفـــــقـــــات




ابيه بســـرعـــه 
لو سمحتوا

----------


## دلوعة نونيa

ابغي طقم البيبي يكون فخم

----------


## alamal8

السلام عليكم خواتي من ممكن اتساعدني من فتره شفت تعليقات لدلاال القهوه والشاي عباره عن سلسله اتعلق من تعرف شي عنها اتراسلني ع الخاص مع الشكر

----------


## BntZayed

×.×. :55 (1): .×.×

منو التاجره الي كانت عارضه موضوع انها اتبيع 200 قميص نوم ب 2000 ما ادري 1000 درهمــــ؟؟؟

اتمنى الي اتعرفها اتراسلني بسرعـــــــــــــــــــــــه.,.

موفقـــة إن شــــاء لله

×.×. :55 (1): .×.×

----------


## غلادبى

انا السنه الماضيه طلبت سماطات من عندوحده من التاجرات مااذكراسمها

يمكن تكون من العين المهم ماقصرت وصلتنى الطلبيه والحين بغيت اطلب سماطات من عندها ضرورى ضرورى

فبغيت حد يساعدنى ويوصلنى الها.

----------


## أونه!

السلام عليكم
منو من الأخوات الكريمات تبيع مشعل الإحراق مال الحلويات اللي يحرق السكر على وجه الحلى أو تقدر اتوفره لي بسعر محترم ومناسب . 
ممكن تراسلني ع الخاص ويزاها خير ع وقتها

----------


## أونه!

مرحبا

ممكن حد يوفر لي عدسة بندقيه طبيعية المنظر غير مأطره يعني بغير إطار من شركة qween color أو
من شركة frequency ؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

> مرحبا تجورات ..~
> 
> بغيت تااااتو للجسم باالكرستااااالات ,.,
> 
> بليز اباه ظروري حق الظهر والبطن وهالاماكن ^.*
> 
> انا كنت ماخذه كميه من تاجره بس للاسف نسيت اسمها .. ><


بليــــــــــز ابااااهم ظروووووري .. 

><

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

انااا ابا شنط المدرسه وجواتي بس تكون استايل الايمو وياليت اجوف الصور قبل 

ويااااليييت وحده من التاجرات تقدر توفر ستاااايل الملاااابس الي تعرضه ذبحني حبك فقسم ازياء وموضه دخلن خاطري وابا شراتهم ><

----------


## حلاوهـ

السلام عليكم .. 

ابا شنط سفر طقم .. وباشكال حلووهـ بليززز يا تاجرات

----------


## Mrs.R

بغيت الملال البلاستيك الصغار إلي مال الحلويات .. عند منو؟؟

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

بنات .. منو تروم تسوي محشي ملفوف ؟ ..

اباه لذيذ و مضبوط و مرتب شغل بيت .. 

اللي تسوي تخبرني على الخاص و تتواصل معاي

----------


## MALIAM

ابي شيل البيت اللندنيه ..
بدون جلابيه .. 

ابي شيل بروحها ..
عالختاص بليز

----------


## ام سعيد 2006

السلام عليكم....
ابا الاكياس اللي نحفظ فيها الملابس واللي تعرف اي تاجره اتبيعها اطرش لي رساله خاصه...
بس بسرعه ارجوكم...

----------


## ناديه المنصوري

السلام عليكم حبوبات ....

لوسمحتن تاجرات القمصان النوم ياريت اطرشون لي الصور عالخاص واتكون اسعارهم معقوله ....

----------


## حديث الورد

ابا من هالشرشف منو عندها؟



وتسملحيه راعية الصوره بس هاي اللي حصلتها  :Smile:

----------


## أنثى / ..

أبا استكر لاب توب شرات اللي في الصوره 
مب متوفر عند دلوعة امها ولا عند ensana 
في تاجره ثانية تقدر توفره لي اياه ابا منه 2 ؟؟

----------


## UM ZAYED1

حديث الورد اتوقع بتحصلين المفارش عند طيف وردي

----------


## لميس85

ابا صواني الكيك الي على شكل ورود و قلعة و اشكال ثانية ^^

----------


## راعية بزنس

اريد كاميره للمراقبه 
منووو تقدر توفرها لي 
بليييييز

----------


## om.saif

وأنا اذا كان ممكن أريد علافات للطرابيش

----------


## زكية الذكية

في تاجره من قريب انا شريت من عندها شي ،،، وطرشتلي عينه بزار ،، 
مش مذكره اسمها ،،، ولا حتى مذكره انا شو شريت عنها ،، بس احيد انه كان شي من الملابس ! جلابيه يمكن ولا قطعه ؟

المهم لو التاجره شافت موضوعي بليز ترد علي ،،، اباها ضروري ،،

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا سنابل دخوووووووون مع الاسعاااار بلييييييز ..
ابا اشتري كميه واخاف اتوهق عقب ..

----------


## New Bride

:SalamAlikom: 

بدي سمن بلدي لو سمحتو

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــــلا

ابي علاقة الطرابيش 


مـــــــــــــوفـــــــــــقـــــــات

----------


## pure smile

السلام عليكم
بنااات ابغي كفراات حق البلاك بيري كيرف .. 
أبغي كفرات ملونة و بأسعاار حلوة
أترياااااااااكم

----------


## um-beereg3

لو سمحتن اريد اعرف منو يبيع سوارات حلوه
اللي تعرف تطرشلي اسمها ع الخاص

----------


## كلي شموخ...

السلام عليكم 

خوااااااتي بغيت فساتين بنوتااااااااااااااااااااااات صغار ياليت اللي تعرف ادليني 

والله يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله

----------


## سامرية الليل

بغيت وحدة توفرلي جرات ماي زمزم .. الصغيرة 

اباها بسعر مناسب مب غالي .. 



وشكرا مقدما

----------


## ريمو فافا

عندي عقد وبغي منه بالجمله من سوق التنين من تقدر تروووووووووح لسوق التنين وتوفره لي اللي تقدر تبلغني على الخاص علشان ارسل لها الصور على الايميل لاني ما عرفت انزل الصور

----------


## ام سعيد 2006

ابا الاكياس اللي تنحط فيها الثياب اللي اتيي باللون البيج والاسود والابيض والبني وفيها سحاب من قدام 
منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفرها لي... تعبت وانا ادروها..بس تكون حجم كبير
طرشوا لي بالخاص انا انتظر ردكن

----------


## uea love

بغي ملابس اولاد راااااقية حق العيد العمر سنة 

طرشلي على الخاص

----------


## كزابلانكا

ابا شيل البيت بس سادة واملونات وبقطع نوعيتها اوكي

----------


## الامل موجود

بغت سوع جي اف
وتكون ارخص عن السوق
الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## mooohy

مرحبااا

اخواتي بغيت وحدة تروح لمحل بربري ابا غرض من هناك ومو قادرة اسير ... اذا ممكن حد يساعدني اباه ضروري قبل تاريخ 10 - 9 

راسلوني على الخاص

----------


## الغلا غلاي

ابا طقم الصلاه ضروووووووووري بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## العروس N

بغيت قمصان نوم .. وحدة كانت اتبيع بالجمله 40 قطعة ب 2000 يمكن 

وكانت بضاعتها منوعه ومرتبه وحاطتنهم في ملفات وورد .. بليز طرشي لي عالخاص

----------


## محد_قدي

*اليووووووم شفت وحده عندها استكرات جدران روووووووووووووعه بس بند الجهاز و ضيعت الصفحه بس الاستكرات روووووووووووووووووعه ابااااااااااااااااااهن  اللي قالت المتر ما ادري بكم اظنيه 100 وشوي ما ادري ب 200 وشوي والمترين وما ادري شوو ما اذكر اسمهااااااااا بليز لوو حد يعرفهاا يقولي*

----------


## نبر ون

خواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي ابا جلابية ـللعيد بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــززززز

وابا تكون وحده حلوة ومب اي شي وبسيطة وراقية  :Smile: 

واباها بحدود ال350-400 درهم أو اقل


بليييييييييييييييز اللي متوفر عندها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## أنثى / ..

> أبا استكر لاب توب شرات اللي في الصوره 
> مب متوفر عند دلوعة امها ولا عند ensana 
> في تاجره ثانية تقدر توفره لي اياه ابا منه 2 ؟؟


ما عندي صورة واضحه للرسمه عشان اعطيها المصارعه  :Frown:  
ابا هالاستكر بليز ابا منه 2 منو تقدر توفرلي ايااااااااااااااااااه 

 :Ast Green:

----------


## كلي شموخ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كل عام وانتوا بخير وصحه وسلامه


خواتي التاجرات بغيت فساتين بنات صغار للعيد اللي عندها تخبرني

ومستعجله عليهن وايد ... وجزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

السلام عليكم

ابى قهووه فنااااااااااانه بلييز مستعيله عليها

ومبارك عليكم الشهر  :Smile:

----------


## ام رآشد

خواتي التاجرات اللي يوفرون بضايع من امريكا منو تقدر توفرلي هالـ curling iron من انزو ميلانو ؟؟؟




ياليت تتواصل وياي ع الخاااااااااااص عسب اعرف السعر كامل الشحن والتوصيل؟
وعن كيفيه التوصيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m9dr.jn0oni

امنو تقدر تعرض لي و لا توفر فراش للشبريه و يكون راقي ؟

----------


## Um_BirGa3_NIKE

بنات منو العضوه الي توفر بلاك بيري تور من امريكا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رذاذ الأمل

بنات منو العضوه الي توفر مقص الحف بالفتله الذهبى ويكون الأصلي والسعر أقل من 30 درهم

----------


## ام_هنوودة

هلا خوااتي ..

اشحــآلكم .. 

بس بغيت شرااات هااي الشنطه ...

[IMG][img]http://**********.com/Aug09/Cdd87783.jpg[/img][/IMG]




بليييييييييز ...><

----------


## ورد البنفسج

مراحب بنات... 
مره شفت مووضوع وحده عن واقي الشمس الي بالفاونديشن وبنفس الوقت يفتح لون البشره ... ...

----------


## نبع الحـب

السلام عليكم

التاجرة كومارا تسوي شيل وعبايات رسم
فإللي تعرف شقايل كتابة اسمها بالإنجليزي أو رابط الموضوع بليز تراسلني على الخاص

ومشكورات

----------


## ام حمد123

ابا رقم حرمه اتفصل جلابيات العيد وياليت مع اتوصيل الي البيت ومشكوووووورين

----------


## ام توتو 20

منو التاجرة الي تبيع خلطة العامريات لتبييض؟

والتاجرة الي تبيع قهوة التنحيف؟

----------


## سامرية الليل

> بغيت وحدة توفرلي جرات ماي زمزم .. الصغيرة 
> 
> اباها بسعر مناسب مب غالي .. 
> 
> 
> 
> وشكرا مقدما

----------


## أم عبدالله77

السلام عليكم 
منو تقدر اتوفر لي هالشنطه بسعر مناسب 
حصلتها في منتدى ثاني 
وهذي الصورة يبتها من منتدى ثاني

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*بنااااااااااااااااااااااات ما يقدر يوفرلي ليز الشخصي لازالة الشعر في البيت او السوفت لايت طبعا يكون اصلي اصلي اصلي*

----------


## ام ميره77

منو التاجره الحلوه الي تقدر توقر لي ساري هندي بس اباه راقي وبسيط وحلو يعني ما اباه وايد دفش لاني بلبسه لحفله والسعر يكون فالمعقول ... بكون شاكره لها ..

----------


## محد_قدي

*مره شفت استكرات الجدران بس صراحه روووووعه هنيه فالمنتدى وقاعده ادورهن ما لقيتهن اظني المتر ب 100 وشوي او المترين ب 200وشوي ما اذكر بس اللي اذكره انهن خبااااااااااال دورت ما لقيت ما اعرف وين الموضووع راااح دخيلكن اللي يعرفهاا يقولي منو اللي فالمنتدى هنيه تبيعه لاني دورت لقيت ثنتين بس مب هن اللي شفتهن قبل .. من يومين تقريباً*

----------


## شمة عطر

مرحبا جماعة الخير انا ادور كابات رجاليه ماركه الله يخليكم اللي يعرف وين يدليني ومشكورين

----------


## العهود111

> خواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي ابا جلابية ـللعيد بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــززززز
> 
> وابا تكون وحده حلوة ومب اي شي وبسيطة وراقية 
> 
> واباها بحدود ال350-400 درهم أو اقل
> 
> 
> بليييييييييييييييز اللي متوفر عندها تراسلني عالخاص


نفس الطلب 
بس ياليت تكون الجلابية حلوة وفيها شغل 
مب دانتيل 
ومشكوورات

----------


## ام توتو 20

منو الي تبيع خلطة تبييض اوخلطة العامريات

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

انا شفت وحدة من التاجرات عارضة رايبان النظارات العاكسة لونه فضي و اصلية 

بغيت اخذ منها عشان اخوي لو سمحتو 

الله يحفظكن

----------


## الخزامى

خواتي من ممكن توفر لي الثياب العمانيه للاطفال وباسرع وقت ؟؟

ملاحضه ابغي ملابس للاولاد وشكرا

----------


## ام هيفا

هلا اشحالكم يا خوااتي ^^ 

بغيت شراات هديزاين من الشنط .. 

[IMG]http://**********.com/Aug09/Jid57486.jpg[/IMG]

بلييييز ><..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبغي شيل أشكالها غريبة ..

ما أبغي ساري

----------


## misslord

بغيت شيل للبيت وكفرات للفراش حق العيد

----------


## الناعمة_999

*مرحبا خواتيه .. 
بغيت وحده تطبخ أكلات شعبية وكل شي .. 
لاني حابه اطلب أكل واباه يوصلني للبيت .. بس أهم شي تكون من بوظبي .. 
اتمنى لو شي وحده من بوظبي هني اطرش لي المينيو مالها مع الأسعار عالخاص .. واتمنى الأكل يكون نظيف ..
والسموحه منكن ..*

----------


## غلى الروح

ممكن رابطه الالعاب الزوجيه 

تعبت وان ادور

----------


## smily

بغيت جزاكم الله خير توفرولي نقاب يسمونه بالسعودية النقاب الملكي أو بغطاء قصير

----------


## الناعمة_999

بليييييييييييييز خواتيه ..بغيت وحده تطبخ أكلات شعبية وكل شي .. 
لاني حابه اطلب أكل واباه يوصلني للبيت .. بس أهم شي تكون من بوظبي .. 
اتمنى لو شي وحده من بوظبي هني اطرش لي المينيو مالها مع الأسعار عالخاص .. واتمنى الأكل يكون نظيف ..
والسموحه منكن ..

----------


## ام حمد123

ابا نعال حق العيد بس اتكون كعبها 2صانتي ويكون اشوي وسيع من جدام

----------


## جرح الخفوق

بنات في تاجرة عندنا بالمنتدى اتبيع دبس من خصب اللي اتعرفها ياليت اطرشلي نكها او رابطها

او حد يعرف وحدة اتسوي دبس شغل بيت اطرشلي رقمها

----------


## عسل مر

بغيت ماي الورد للبشره المغربي وبسعر معقوووووووووووووول
لاني اعرف سعره وصراحه اسعار التاجرات خياليه من غير الحواله والتوصيل

----------


## dala3faisal

محتاجة ياخواتي دهن عود سيوفي + اميري .. لازم يكون من اجمل الهند

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــــــلا

من التاجره اللي كانت عارضه من فتره بـــــزم غريبه ؟؟

----------


## احساس الروح

ممكن اتوفرولي بعض من الشنط للمدارس وجوزات بأسعار حلوه ... بلييييز ضروري

----------


## ام توتو 20

بليييييز منو تبيع خلطات تبييض ؟

----------


## { الفل ..!

بنااااات منو تقدر توفر لي شنط و مقالم مدرسيه لطالبات الثانويه 
و جواتي بنات قياس 40 و 41 سبورتيه 
بس الاسعار معقوووووله ( اقل من 250 ) <<< إلا حق مدرسه ^^
و ما اباهم مال اليهاااال !
و شي حلو و مميز ^^

----------


## اميرة ^^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت منكم المشقر الشفاف ياليت لو اي وحدة عندها تقولي ..

والسمووووحة

----------


## أم مييد

السلام عليكم


الغاليات منو تقدر توفر لي سكارفات تقليد الماركات اللي تنياب من تايلند ؟؟؟

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

تجوورات اذا ماعليكم امر
بغيت لابتوب توشيبا NB100
بأسرع وقت وبسعره الحين مو قبل ><
وبأسرع وقت الله يرضى عليكم

----------


## اميرة ^^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت منكم المشقر الشفاف ياليت لو اي وحدة عندها تقولي ..

والسمووووحة

----------


## طفلة زايد

بناااات لو سمحتووووووا منو منكم يبيع البدله المنحفه الله يخليلكم بليز ضروووري ><"

----------


## أحب الكروشيه

السلام عليكم، حبوبات منو تقدر توفر لي خيوط Nature Cotton ، هي خيوط قطنيه وأبغي منهن 3 ألوان (أصفر وفوشي وتركواز) ضروري الله يخليكن عندي طلبيه للعيد، منو تقدر توفرهن لي بأسرع وقت ممكن؟ اللي تقدر تتواصل معاي ع الخاص، ويزاكن الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعه الكل

مرحبا ابغي جلابيه كويته اللي تقدر تفصلي اياهاااحق العيد الصوره على الخاص

----------


## zoomyat

تاجرات منو عندها شيل الصلاه اللي تكون صوب الراس نفس لفه الشيله؟

قبل كنت اشتريهم من التاجره ام ابراهيم كانت اتبيعهم 3 حبات ب100 درهم ... 

اللي عندها تراسلني بالصور عالخاص والاسعار فديتكم

----------


## { الفل ..!

بنات طلبت شنط و مقالم للمدرسه 
محد وفر لي الين الحين ><

----------


## احساس الروح

انا ابا شنط وجوزات لبنات الثانويه بليييييز ضروري

----------


## شرجااوية

السلام عليكم خواتي التاجرات .. منو تقدر توفر لي شاي Wu long الصيني الاصلي اللي ينباع ف النت ( علبته سوده ) واوبرا عرضته فحلقاتها ... في تاجره وعدتني توفر لي اياه خلال اسبوع بس الله يسامحها شهر كامل وبعدني ما استلمته 

 :Quran:

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

مرحبا بالجميع
كل عام وانتوا بخير وصحة وسلامة
وينعاد رمضان علينا وعليكم كل سنة وكل حول إنشاء الله

طلبي هو:
- مين يبيع أو من وين أحصل على شعلة الغاز الكلاسيكية (اللي تستخدم لتحمير السكر لسطح الحلويات أو لأي شئ ثاني مثل اشعال الفحم سريع الاشتعال)، وكم سعرها؟؟؟؟؟؟


- ثاني شئ: بغيت حمام البخار المنزلي (السونا)، مين تبيع هالاشياء، وكم سعره؟؟؟؟؟؟

جاري انتظار الرد...

----------


## كاشووووونه

مافي اي وحده تبيع مخاوير حرير حليوه ؟

----------


## غروك

بنات ابا نعال MBT

----------


## M!ss Sw!ft

مبارك عليكم الشهر......
وعسى الله يتقبل صيامنا وصيامكم ^_^

الغاليات... بغيت حد يساعدني ويدلني من وين اقدر اييب شرات هالشيل...
هي شيل ملونه وطولها تقريبا وارين وربع وعليها كسرات وحركات حلوة...

انا خذتهن من سنة من ارض المعارض من واحد هندي بس ضاع كرته عني... وقلبت الدنيا عقب وماحصلت شراتهن برع.. 

الحلو فـ هالشيل انها تعطي حجم للويه وحلوة عاللبس...

وهاذي صور الشيل...




هاذي هي نفسها بس من قريب





منو من التاجرات الغاليات تروم توفرها لي.... ابا سودة وابا ملونات بعد

والسموحه اذا الصور مب واضحه

----------


## بنت آمنة

ابغي عبي حلوة .....للعيد و عاااااااجل

----------


## juoj

بنات مين العضوه او التاجره الي بتفصل مغربي في محلها يالمنتدى غير مراكش او ممكن توفر الي مغربي حلو ومميز

----------


## ام المزيون

> هــــــــــــــــلا
> 
> ابي علاقة الطرابيش 
> 
> 
> مـــــــــــــوفـــــــــــقـــــــات




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام خليفه20

أنا بقيت جلابيات للبيت بكم أو نص كم من إلي أيي فيهن لاستيك عند الحلج وبعد عالكم وبعد الموديل إلي أيي فيه لستيك تحت الصدر... المهم إلي عندها جلابيات خفاف للبيت تطرشلي على الخاص.... مستعـــــــــــــــــــــــجل....

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــلا

ابي كريم لــ شد ورفع الصدر ..بس يكون مناسب للـ مرضعه ..



مــــــــوفــــــقــــــــــــات

----------


## بشايررر

بنات تاجرات حريم شخباركم


بليييييييز ساعدوني منو من التاجره اللي تبيع ربطات للشعر اللي فيها كرستال او يكون شوي فخم حق اتسريحه البف 

بليييييييييييييييز ابا رابطتها بسررعه

----------


## مكروهتي

بغيت كريم أساس ماك و بودرته رقم 35 =(

----------


## نصابو

منو التاجره اللي تبيع اساور الاحرف و ارقام السيارات 
تراسسسلنيه فالخــــــــاص ^_^

----------


## ام حمد123

حابه اعرف رقم تلفون الحرمه الي تبيع القطع مع شيلهن 50درهم ابااشتري القطع مع الشيل منالدفعه 10 و11ومشكورين

----------


## لأجل عينه

بنــــــــــات منو يبيع قطع مع الشيل او بدون الشيل

اذكر فلونه وبنت الامارات شي جي

بس مب عارفه النك بالضبط


واذا اي حد يبيع يراسلني عالخاص

----------


## بشايررر

بليييز اللي تبيع ربطات البف حق المناسبات اباا رابطتها

----------


## مبسم هيا

منو تبيع هالفساتين ؟

----------


## galb._.5lly

منو من العضوات او التاجرات عندها كندوره وقحفيه لطفل عمره شهر او شهرين وسواء كانوا يداد او ملبوسين بس نظااف بليز اريدهم ضروري

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

بغيت مشط البف في بوظبي سلم واستلم وبسعر معقووول

----------


## نونو عيناوية

بغيييت شنط بربريه ضروري بأسعار مناسبة

----------


## zoomyat

وينكم تاجرات شيل الصلاه؟

----------


## { الفل ..!

مطلوب شنط نفس مال الطلعات و تنفع للمدرسه 
يعني تكون كبييره .. حق الكتب

----------


## ام مـوزة

*بغيت اكسسورات ذهبي او فضي بس مع اخضر 

ونعال اسود كعب مع اخضر 

وشيله فيها شغل اخضر 

ةهاي الدرجه اللي اباها 

*

----------


## الحبسيه

بنااااات بليز ابي تاجره تبيع تي شيرت بولو لونه اصفر اتوقع انه مب موجووووود فالابلاد بليز بنات ابي التي شيرت ضروري

----------


## ام مـوزة

*شي وحده من الخوات كانت تبيع شنطه فيها قطاعات وادوات 

ياليت تراسلني 

او اللي تعرفها تخبرني*

----------


## M.Huda

ابي شنط ماركة لوس فيتون لو حد يبيع عدنا اهني يقولي =]

----------


## ام نزوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..

الله يوفقكن خواتي .. طلبتكن ..

ابي زيت شعر طبيعي 100% يطول الشعر بسرعه فائقة .. ويمنع تساقط الشعر ويكثفه.. وبسعر معقول.. 

منو ممكن توفرلي هالزيت؟ ولو في مجال ترسلوني تجارب زبائنكم عالخاص ماعليكم امارة..

----------


## ام المزيون

ابي كفر بلاك بيري .. جـــــــــلـــــــــــد

----------


## غرام_الحب

ابا قطع حرير حلوات .. ..ظروري ..

----------


## الغلا كله111

> مطلوب شنط نفس مال الطلعات يعني تكون كبييره

----------


## غلا26

*منو تبيع مناكير اسلامي؟؟

ابا طقم ضيافه بسعر معقول..اباه ضروري للعيد لني خلال الايام اليايه ما بفضى

ابا سماطات الوانها وديزايناتها حلوة وبسعر معقووول..نفس الشي اباه ضروري خلال الايام اليايه

وبس*

----------


## موناليزا ***

ابغي سماطات حلوة وطقم ضافة

----------


## الامل موجود

بغيت التاجرة صاحبة السمو وما حصلت رابطها 
بليز ابغيها ضروووووووري

----------


## al_amal80

منو تقدر توفر لي علبة الملابس الداخلية .. انا منها كميه .. بس مايكون سعرها مبالغ فيه

----------


## أم حمادة2

منو تقدر توفرلي مكينة عين الجمل ؟؟ قبل العيد ؟؟

----------


## galb._.5lly

تسلمون فديتكمـ ع تلبية طلبآتنآ ومآعليكمـ قصور ،،

أريد روآبط موآضيع شنط لآبتوب ..

----------


## Um.Nasser

السلام عليكم .. 

شحالكم ..؟ 

منو تقدر توفرلي كفرات لللابتوباات 

تكون متميزه 

وشكرا ^^

----------


## ام حمد123

منو الحلوه الي تاكدر تيبلي ملابس الاولاد من سن 4و6اسنين وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ام نزوي

مرحبا بنات .. الله يخليكم مالقيت الا رد واحد على طلبي..

دخيلكم حد يدلني على زيت شعر طبيعي ميه بالميه يكثف ويطول الشعر في اسرع وقت ...

----------


## cooony

السلام عليكم
انا مره اشتريت من الموقع ومن تاجره والله مااذكر اسمها!!
سكراب للجسم"سكراب الايسكريم"هو سكراب طبيعي من الفراوله
بصراحه وااااااااايد ناسبني لان بشرتي وااااااااااااااااااايد حساسه
اتمنى اني احصله واعرف منو التاجره؟ساعدوني دخيلكم

----------


## cooony

اتمنى الي تعرف التاجره تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## عيون_الورد

السلام عليكم 

أبي غطى الملابس أو كفر الملابس اللي يحميها من الاوسااخ 

كانت تاجره تبيعه ونسيت النك نيم 

ماادري فهمتوو أنا شو أبي ><

----------


## { الفل ..!

لو سمحتوا خواتي 
في تاجره تبيع نعول مريييحه للمشي
مصنوعه من مطاط او بلاستيك شي جي
ممكن اطرشون لي رابط موضوعها بس 
و مشكورات

----------


## ام مهاوي

هلا تجوووورات من تقدر اتوفر لي هالجهاز باسرع وقت لاني كنت شايفه وحده كانت عارضه مجموعه من البضائع الامريكيه وكان من ظمنهن هالجهاز

----------


## ام حمد123

منو تاكدراتوفريلي جلابيات فخمه حق العيد بس ماتجاوز سعرها 650 درهم

----------


## أم العنوود

> هلا تجوووورات من تقدر اتوفر لي هالجهاز باسرع وقت لاني كنت شايفه وحده كانت عارضه مجموعه من البضائع الامريكيه وكان من ظمنهن هالجهاز


هلا الغاليات
أنا بعد أبغي نفس الجهاز اللي في الصوره

----------


## الحب العني

عاجل جدا
منو من التاجرات تبيع الكرستال الي ينحط في الخشم يزاكم الله خير

----------


## Style Bébé

ابا رقم اتصالات 
مميز 
رباعي او خماسي
او ثلاثي بس يكون مرتب ويكون سعره زين

----------


## al_amal80

> منو تقدر توفر لي علبة الملابس الداخلية .. انا منها كميه .. بس مايكون سعرها مبالغ فيه

----------


## شوكليت توي

أبغي الجهاز الي يكبر الصدر ضروري

----------


## Jo0oDY_ABo0oT

منو تقدر اتوفرلي من هالحبوب 

viviscal

او 


pantogar


الي توفرلي اياا اتقولي كم سعر وشكرا الهاااا ^_^

----------


## ام مـوزة

*خواتي اريد حد يغلف لي هديه 

بس الهديه اهي توفرها لي وترا الهديه اللي اباها موجوده فكل فروع المحل -->> بخبر اللي بتسوي لي اياها ان شااء الله 
بس ياريت عمولتها تكون معقوله ..!! وسعر التغليف معقول بعد ..~
وما عليها امر اللي ممكن تسويلي اطرش لي رابط موضوع فيه شغلها او صور اللي يريحها ..~

لاني كل ما دورت حصلت التاجرات موقفات استقبال طلبيات حاليا =(
*

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

ابغي شنطة كارولينا هريرا .. اللي تيي شرات شنط شانيل 

بلييز اذا حد بيوفرلي اياااهـأ 

و اي شنطة لابتووب ماااركه .. الا لوويس فيتون لانه عندي

----------


## miss di0r

حبيباتي بغيت البف مال الشعر الامريكي الاصلي في اسرع وقت 
وشكرا

----------


## ام مهاوي

> هلا تجوووورات من تقدر اتوفر لي هالجهاز باسرع وقت لاني كنت شايفه وحده كانت عارضه مجموعه من البضائع الامريكيه وكان من ظمنهن هالجهاز

----------


## غلا راك

> عاجل جدا
> منو من التاجرات تبيع الكرستال الي ينحط في الخشم يزاكم الله خير


انا بعد اباااه

----------


## البنفسج((1))

منو من تاجرات اتروم اتوفر هاي الشنطه واذا من هذا الموقع بعد وااايد 
اوكي ظهر لي مبلغه 650درهم تقريبا ماركة فلينتينو
http://www.eluxuryblog.com/valentino...ld-p-4520.html

والشنطه ذهبيه بجلد الحيه 

اللي تقدر وقريب من السعر هذا تراسليني على الخااااص بليز بسرعه اباها حق العيد

----------


## مبتسمه

أبي الغشايه الي يلبسنها بنات العين بو قطعتين الي تحت قطن والفوق ما ادري والنقاب العادي وطرفيه لا ستيك عشان اقدر انزله 

الي عندها تراسلني أبيه حق العيد

----------


## بنت الاقصى

السلام عليكم ..... 

خواتي مين من التاجرات بتعمل هدايا للعيد ؟؟؟ سواء للام او الاخت او للزوج او الاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا ريت اللي تعرف تراسلني عالخاص ......

----------


## نصابو

منوووووووووووووه من التاااااااااااجراات تفصل عبي غاااويه حق العيد لنيه لين احينه ماحصلت شي غااوي
ابا شغل خفيف وغاااااوي
يااليت لوووووو تراسلينيه فالخـــــــاص

----------


## أم الجادل

منو يقدر يوفرلي لبس الشرطه حق الاطفال ؟

----------


## nooralsham

منو تقدر توفر لي شيل بيت مطرزة (شمدات) أباهم للعيد

----------


## al_amal80

> منو تقدر توفر لي علبة الملابس الداخلية .. انا منها كميه .. بس مايكون سعرها مبالغ فيه

----------


## أم ركآن

السلآم عليـــــــكم ...

لو سمحتوآآ أبي أسآور .. 

أسآور بنآتيه يعني بعمر 16 وال17 .. 

يسمونهآ (( حضآضه ولآ ربطه .. للإيد ..

إذآ ممكن الله يخليكم ..

ومشكورين ..

----------


## غرورعبدالله

السلاااام عليكم 

حبيباااتي بغيت قماطات ولبس الياهل اللي يكون مثل الجلابيه..

وبعد بغيت صدريات الرضاعه اللي تنفتح كامل مب نص مثل المتوفر بكل مكان

وسلمتوو

----------


## M.Huda

بغيت اسكارفات اصلية 

ممكن

----------


## شواخي س

السلام عليكم
بتسوون فيني خير لو تقدرون توفرولي هالنعال
MBT البيضاء والأصلية لو سمحتوا

----------


## ام مـوزة

*


منو تقدر توفر لي ماي الزعتر ..؟؟*

----------


## نمسار

ابي اعرف التاجرةاللي كانت تبيع فساتين ب80 درهم بس

----------


## بنت البر

ابغي وحده اتصمم لي توقيع حلووووووووووووووووو وبسعر حلوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أم الجادل

منو يقدر يوفر لي هيلاهوب بنات مقاس 8 و7 سنين لون أسود ياريت يكون شفاف أو مخرم ؟

----------


## لمياء حياتي

ابا طلبيه من امريكا منوه تطلبلي

----------


## مكياجي دلع

من يبيع كريم الاساس فيتو كولور بسرعه علموني لاتبخلون علي يا بنات

----------


## السيليه

هلا بنات منو من التاجرات تبيع خلطة تسمين اريدها حق بنتي عمرها 8 سنين

----------


## الوفيه

منوه تقدر توفرلي سجادة عروق العود بسعر مناسب

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا اكياس بالجمله ..

----------


## ام حمد123

ابا رقم تلفون حرمه اتفصل عبايات العيد والاعراس بس ماتكون غليه وااااايد

----------


## ام حمد123

ابا رقم تلفون حرمه من العين اتفصل العباياالعيدوالاعراس والاسعار اتكون مش واااايد غاليه

----------


## الشيبانيه

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ~

منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفلي كفرات بلاك
بيري للبولد والكيرف الربل والكروم وجميع
اكسسوارات البلاك بيري ~

وبإنتظآر الرد ~*

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى زيت تمليس الشعر منو اللي تبيعه فديتكن؟

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

بنات بغيت كفرات حق تلفون E61 
منوه تقدر توفرلي ><
عساكم عالقوة يارب

----------


## نصابو

منووووووووو تفصل عبي سااااده بس قصاااات مختلفه ودارجه هالايااااااااااااام
اباهااااااااااااا حق العيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
زروري : )

----------


## حورية ذاتي

*منو تقدر تعطيني محل باقه ورد يسوي باقه ويوصلها فـ 200 درهم* 

*او اي حد من التاجرات يعطيني بحدود هالسعر*

*ابا باقه بسييييطه بس مرتبه ^^*

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

هلا 
تقدر وحده توفر لي شاي wu-long‏ بأسرع وقت 

بليز

----------


## ام مهاوي

> هلا تجوووورات من تقدر اتوفر لي هالجهاز باسرع وقت لاني كنت شايفه وحده كانت عارضه مجموعه من البضائع الامريكيه وكان من ظمنهن هالجهاز

----------


## { الفل ..!

بنات انا طلبت و محد وفر لي طلبي

انا طالبه موضوع او رابط الملف الشخصي لعضوه كانت تبيع نعوول مريييحه
هي مصنوعه من مطاط و في منها الوان اعتقد 
ما اعرف إذا عرفتوها ... بليييز ابا اطلب منهم قبل العيد

----------


## moony_7

لو سمحتوا خواتــي بغيت تاج عرووس
اباه فخم بس هب كبير واااايد

وعادي لو مستعمل مرة ولا مرتين اهم شي شكله يديد 
بليز ساعدووونــي..^^

----------


## مس كشخهـ

ساعدوووووني بلييييييز


منو تعرف منو من التاجرات تبيع اكسسوارات للبنوتات


ابغي مساعدتكم عزيزاتي

----------


## مس شوبارد

هلا خواتي ..

من اتوفرلي مصاحف ومسابيح حلو وراقيه ومجموعة ادعيه للتوزيع 
عندي مناسبه الاسبوع القادم واللي عندها ياريت تراسلني ..

----------


## مكروهتي

ماشي تاااجرات هني صدق
لو تمينا نطلب ب قسم ساعدوني بحصل عشششششر  :Frown:  

بيت مصحف القيام ع 50 و تحت
بقولون بجمعية الاتحاد لو حد يقدر يسير اييبلي ينباع ب 35 ببسسس ><

----------


## دلوعه الموت

منو الي تبيع الاسكارفات بو طبقتين بغيتهن ظروري ..

----------


## أسيرة حزني

السلام عليكم 
بغيت كريم تفتيح مناطق السوده فى الجسم 
او اى شى يفتحتها
ابليز والله لضروره

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل عام وانتن بخير 
ومبارك عليكم الشهر 

خواتى التاجرات بغيت واحدة بتبيع المضيئات بسعر حلو ومش مبالغ فيه وشرط ترسلهوملى مع الصور على ايميلى او في الرسايل زى ما تحب

ويا ريت لو تكون من الامارات يكون افضل ولو في الشارقة افضل وافضل 

لو مفيش في الامارات ممكن السعودية بس تكون اسعار وااايد حلوة لانى طبعا لسة هتكلف شحن 

بغيت اى شئ مضئ 

مفارش ساتان 

القلوب المضيئة

كاسات مضيئة

بالونات مضيئة


اى شئ مضئ تراسلنى بيه على وجه السرعة 

وتكون البضاعة حاضرة عندها لانى بعمل معاها الطلبية فورا 

وشكرا ودمتم بود  :Smile:

----------


## أونه!

السلام عليكم

منو من الاخوات يزاها خير تقدر تمر عني كارفور واتشوف لي هالآلة الرياضية عندهم

----------


## angel2008

بليززز ابى بلاك بيري بولد عدد 2 نظيييف وسعره حلووو

----------


## أم عبدالله77

> منو تبيع هالفساتين ؟


نفس الطلب

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى زيت تمليس الشعر منو اللي تبيعه فديتكن؟

----------


## أم عبدالله77

> منو الي تبيع الاسكارفات بو طبقتين بغيتهن ظروري ..


نفس الطلب  :Smile:

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

منوالتاجره اللي تببيعه؟

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي شباصات بنوتات صك بك هاي الي تنحط على الشعر من جدام

----------

